# MBL Challenge 2011



## loulou82 (Jul 26, 2010)

Challenges are starting FAST around these parts so I decided to start one for the ladies aiming for MBL!  The Challenge officially runs from September 15, 2010- December 31, 2011


MBL was my length ultimate goal and I would be in hair heaven even if it didn't grow any longer. 


There aren't any official rules. Just do what *YOU* need to do to increase the health and length of *YOUR* hair. Also, come into the thread often to post an :update: or two to let us know what's going on with ya!​
If you're in state the following in your post:


Regimen:

Goal Month: 

Pic for starting length:



Sooo who's joining me? 

Updated 01.02.11: No names will be added to the list but feel free to join the challenge at anytime.

loulou82
Lilsparkle825
Bebezazueta
DRL100281
CrissieD
KandyCurls
LovelyNaps26
Grow
Naturalgyrl5199
MsSonya
SouthernStunner
MrsHouston
Fabulosity
Soldierforhair
Nellie04
FirstBorn2
JoyandFaith
SingBrina
NikkiQ
Aireen
Augiemoment
Bella02
DRL100281
Teddy B
Ojemba
Carsam
Againstallodds
Petitmaui
Elle9
CrissieD
Hola_lo 2002
Lacreolegurl
PeculiarDaye
EbonyCPrincess
BillsBackerz67
bryantgurls
kinkylove
bluedaydreamr
Baddison
Amazing Possibilities
Seven 7
Tamed Tresses
Chrisanddonniesmommy
CB1731
Enyo
Janet
Mrs Houston
TopNoth1010
Misslaraj
Lawyer2be371
Tayflea
Qtee
Honeycomb
Forever in Bloom
Chasturner84
Rockstar
Make me over
KenyaDoll
MzShoulderLength
KhandiB
Wynndie
tsmith
aa9746
bella02
SilkySwag
Sugar
Ezina
S4pphir3
Ecirtus
Nappystorm
Cocosweet
Casey3035
Trendsetta25
Tayflea
Ezina
BGT
Lovelylife
Reeko43
Lawyer2be371
Cottoncoily
Jade Feria
BlackDiamond1
Qtee
Sxyhairfetish
Judwill07
Davisbr88
Blessedmocha
Lilpaw
Lisajames96
Kinkylove
Misslaraj
Baddison
Shana’
Eocceas
Tasha5951
KandyCurls
SuchMagnificance
Blessedandlucky
Davisbr88

(Updated to Page 17)


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 26, 2010)

nevermind lol carry on!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 27, 2010)

I know there's ladies out there that can do this. You can do this you guys!!!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 27, 2010)

MEE!!! I would have been there this year were it not for that dumb stylist....*shakes fist*

Anyway, I will be back later with my regimen, current and beyond.

=============

Summer 2010 Regimen:
cowash every 1-4 days, depending on my mood (HE HH)
rinse out conditioner and add leave-in (GD + AV juice + oils)
make sure ends are saturated and wet bun, taking down at night to remoisturize and seal

Projected Fall/Winter 2010-11 Regimen:
shampoo, DC overnight, rollerset and flat iron once a month
wear hair down week 1, flexirods (curly) week 2, braidout week 3, bun week 4

Goal Month:
June 2011 (three year natural anniversary)

The attached thumbnail is from June. I will take a new length check photo in September.
ETA: here is my October length check photo.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jul 27, 2010)

Regimen: 
Relax with Silken child every 12 weeks
Henna monthly
DC w/various conditioners mixed with coconut oil weekly
No Direct Heat at ALL
Rollerset/Wraps only
Ayurvedic oils and soaps
no shampoo
Chlorella/Spirulina/Nouritress Hair Vitamins Plus
Hair off my shoulders

Goal Month: July 15, 2011 (my 34th bday)

I'm in the WL 2011 challenge so I may as well hit up this MBL challenge while I'm on the way there and get more inspiration and encouragement.

I'm 6 inches away from MBL!  How exciting!  My starting pic is attached


----------



## DRL100281 (Jul 27, 2010)

I would like to join... I think... But I get confused with BSL and MBL.... does anyone have a growth chart? I'm kinda new at this


----------



## CrissieD (Jul 27, 2010)

I want to join.  I am in the WL 2012 challenge. So this challenge should keep me on track.
Current length BSL (really full APL just touching BSL) 
Regimen: Cowash daily (or every other day) . DC weekly. Shampoo as needed. PS just about every day.


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 27, 2010)

Crazy question but what length should you be now to achieve mbl in 2011?


----------



## CandyCurls (Jul 27, 2010)

*...............................*

...............................


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jul 27, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> Crazy question but what length should you be now to achieve mbl in 2011?



it depends on one's rate of hair growth. however, i think if you're apl you should def be able to make it by next summer. if you SL I think it's quite possible if you dust (as opposed to trim) for the next year and a half.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jul 27, 2010)

Regimen:

Protective styles 85% of the time .
Daily moisturizing  (sealing when needed)
Only combing when wet with conditioner
Washing once a week with non sulfate shampoo
Pre-pooing before every wash

Goal Month: 

June 2011

Pic for starting length: My siggy has a recent pic, but I will update my pic in December.


----------



## grow (Jul 27, 2010)

i'm in!!!

reggie:
Ayurveda
cowashing (daily until oct., then 2-3 times a week)
dc on dry hair at least twice a week
baggying at night
wet baggy bunning
no heat until Christmas
occasional rollersetting

i hope to be MBL by this time next year. (but hopefully sooner!)

starting pic is in my siggy

p.s. it's nice to see you in this NikkiQ!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 27, 2010)

grow said:


> i'm in!!!
> 
> reggie:
> Ayurveda
> ...


 
Ohhhh I'm not in this one lol. I'm just a challenge cheerleader for all the ladies in here. The furthest I may get next year is between APL and BSL.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 27, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Ohhhh I'm not in this one lol. I'm just a challenge cheerleader for all the ladies in here. *The furthest I may get next year is between APL and BSL*.





PISH TOSH!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm in! ETA: (Starting Pic above...its kinda old but I have no recent pic. This was taken 4/30/10)...Okay I will take some pics this weekend...sigh....I had my hair in braids right after this...so um you can add an inch I guess.....I'll do better....I really have been PS styling my BUTT OFF!

Regimen: (Its not much of one)

Wash weekly (Clarify with ACV if needed)
Co-wash as needed
DC every 1-2 weeks (I only go 2 weeks if I am overly busy)
Very Mild protein every other week
Black Tea Rinses every other week until Winter (Summer Shedder)
PS Style with twists and updo's
Castor Oil for sealing and in DC (Castor Oil Challenge 2010 )

Goal Month: *July 2011 *(Current Length-BSB stretched). I may hit this early, but I don't want to get my hopes up so I am giving it 11 months from today.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 27, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> PISH TOSH!


 
Oh I just KNEW that was coming!!!!


----------



## MsSonya (Jul 27, 2010)

I would like to join. I am in the Wsl2012 challenge. Hoping to make APL by the end of this year. So hopefully I can be MBL by end of next year. If so I would be happy. I chose WSL since that seems to be "the ultimate goal". 
I will post regimen and starting pic this weekend.

When is the official start date?


----------



## loulou82 (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah!! I was like, NO ONE wants to be MBL next year erplexed! Glad I have some company now.


----------



## loulou82 (Jul 27, 2010)

*Regimen:*

Weave from July- December. Again from January-April. Again from mid-April- August. Wash and Condition as needed. Moisturize daily with distilled water and aloe vera juice. Still using up products before purchasing more.

*Goal Month: *

August 2011.

*Pic for starting length:*

Blurry but will have to do since I didn't know I'd need one. challenge. Taken July 6th 2010. Will re-take in December.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jul 27, 2010)

I am in!!!!!

I will be in a weave from now-Aug 31, mid sept-Nov, then I will relax beg of Dec. Weave Feb-April, May-Jul Aug-Oct relax Dec. Cowash every 2-3 and using S-Curl on my hair

When not in weave I will do twist outs. Dust ever other install using my split ender.

My goal is MBL by Dec. 31,2011.


*STARTING PIC IS IN AVATAR*


----------



## MrsHouston (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm in since its already my goal to be MBL in 2011.  I'll be wearing wigs to reach my goal fast.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm down! Hopefully I make it before 2011!
Sign me up!


----------



## loulou82 (Jul 28, 2010)

DRL100281 said:


> I would like to join... I think... But I get confused with BSL and MBL.... does anyone have a growth chart? I'm kinda new at this



Here's a growth chart:

http://www.longhairdontcare.net/long_hair_dont_care-deleted-20090628-muftz/2009/04/the-fine-art-of-retaining-your-length.html

Depending on how low you where your bra, MBL and BSL could be the same place. For me, MBL is one inch below BSL.


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 28, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> PISH TOSH!


 

What NikkiQ not in a challenge?  I need to mark this on my calendar.

Alright everyone.  So here is my starting pic.  Please bare with me and the size.  This is my first picture upload.  I am quite excited to see my length.  My hair grew, LOL. (Don't know why I thought it wouldn't.) I began my journey at neck length in November of last year.  

Gosh look at my back. 





Today.

My Regimine from now to December 2010.  WIGS! WIGS! WIGS! I will wear my handy dandy Extension Plus wig (been going strong for a year) until Christmas. DC cornrows twice a week with mane and tail, silicon mix, bed head dumb blonde or ion protein conditioner. Remove cornrows every 4-6 weeks deep condition with aohr and wash with hair one. For Christmas press hair and do a length check. After Christmas not sure yet....... thinking about EP sew in.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 28, 2010)

soldierforhair said:


> What NikkiQ not in a challenge? I need to mark this on my calendar.


 
*gasps* soldier...you too???? erplexed Geez I need help.


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 28, 2010)

My list is growing



NikkiQ said:


> *gasps* soldier...you too???? erplexed Geez I need help.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm just gonna be the challenge cheerleader. Grow is even telling to me join since I'm in other ones already


----------



## grow (Jul 29, 2010)

NikkiQ, c'mon, join in the fun!

.......otherwise, we're just gonna have to draft you! lol!


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 29, 2010)

Regimen:
*It changes based on products or whatever style I might be wearing, but my basic reggie is washing and DC'ing on Sundays and co-washing on Wednesdays. Sometimes I DC on Wednesdays too, if I am feeling particularly steamer-hungry. I moisturize as needed - don't usually seal since I've found that it hasn't really helped me and I hate leaving oil stains on my linens. I clarify when necessary. I do amla treatments when I want stronger and more moisturized hair.*
Goal Month:
*August - I don't really have a choice but to make it by August since I am doing the BC at the end of August... lol. Then I'm aiming for MBL again by Dec 2012. *

Starting Pic (Taken 7/22)


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 29, 2010)

grow said:


> NikkiQ, c'mon, join in the fun!
> 
> .......otherwise, we're just gonna have to draft you! lol!


 
Oh Lord...drafted???? I didn't know this was the NFL . I'm already in the APL and BSL for 2011.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 29, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Regimen:
> *It changes based on products or whatever style I might be wearing, but my basic reggie is washing and DC'ing on Sundays and co-washing on Wednesdays. Sometimes I DC on Wednesdays too, if I am feeling particularly steamer-hungry. I moisturize as needed - don't usually seal since I've found that it hasn't really helped me and I hate leaving oil stains on my linens. I clarify when necessary. I do amla treatments when I want stronger and more moisturized hair.*
> Goal Month:
> *August - I don't really have a choice but to make it by August since I am doing the BC at the end of August... lol. Then I'm aiming for MBL again by Dec 2012. *
> ...


 
you're turning into a junkie too!!!


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 29, 2010)

Welcome NikkiQ!!!!  



NikkiQ said:


> Oh Lord...drafted???? I didn't know this was the NFL . I'm already in the APL and BSL for 2011.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 29, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> you're turning into a junkie too!!!


Lmao... I was JUST thinking that after I told you that you were one in the other thread... lol. Oh lord... *rocking back and forth - I will NOT join more challenges, I will not join more challenges*


----------



## Nelli04 (Jul 29, 2010)

I want to join....I guess this makes 4 challenges I am in. lol

I am about 6 inches from MBL now. Hopefully I can get there by May


----------



## Janet' (Jul 29, 2010)

Just cheering you lovely ladies on!!!


----------



## soldierforhair (Jul 29, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Just cheering you lovely ladies on!!!


 
Thanks Janet


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 29, 2010)

As Grow said you never know what can happen in 17 months. Full steam ahead!! Soldier and DavisBR I'm gonna rely on yall to be my challenge junkie buddies


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 29, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> As Grow said you never know what can happen in 17 months. Full steam ahead!! Soldier and DavisBR I'm gonna rely on yall to be my challenge junkie buddies


Daggone it! I'm a junkie now toooooo? Grrrr!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 29, 2010)

^^^^ uh yeah! Look at your ever growing challenge list


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 29, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^^ uh yeah! Look at your ever growing challenge list


Very true...


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 29, 2010)

I took measurements and it'll take me 12" to get to MBL


----------



## Nelli04 (Jul 29, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I took measurements and it'll take me 12" to get to MBL



Is that your hair in your avi?? You should be closer, unless you have a long torso.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 29, 2010)

Nelli04 said:


> Is that your hair in your avi?? You should be closer, unless you have a long torso.


 

Ooooooh I WISH!!! That's a sew-in I was rockin earlier this year.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jul 29, 2010)

Is it to late to join? I want in...


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 30, 2010)

I want to join, and I'd love to be full MBL by the Fall 2011

Regimen:Cowashing every 2 days; Weekly wash (Redken All-soft); Weekly protein (Aphogee 2 min); weekly DC; daily wet bun

Goal Month: September 2011

starting pic length below


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 30, 2010)

Omg!!! I was looking for a challenge like this! I would love to join! I can post new length pic  n regimen thiss weekend!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 30, 2010)

Regimen:PS styles 365 days a year. Shampoo 2x month. Cowash weekly. Moisturize daily. Apply Bee Mine 4x week.

Goal Month: Dec. 2011 

Pic for starting length: I know I have a LONG way to go, but hey...aim high!


----------



## grow (Jul 30, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Regimen:PS styles 365 days a year. Shampoo 2x month. Cowash weekly. Moisturize daily. Apply Bee Mine 4x week.
> 
> Goal Month: Dec. 2011
> 
> Pic for starting length: I know I have a LONG way to go, but hey...aim high!


 

BRAVA NIKKIQ!!!!

I AM SO PROUD OF YOU!!!!

WELCOME ABOARD SIS!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 30, 2010)

^^^^Great to be on board!! I'm ready to get this thing under way.


----------



## grow (Jul 31, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^^Great to be on board!! I'm ready to get this thing under way.


 

that's really good news! plus, your hair looks really good!

it's healthy and in great condition!

it's wonderful that you're starting with a good looking head of hair!


----------



## Aireen (Jul 31, 2010)

I wanna join!! This fits right in with my other challenges.


----------



## grow (Jul 31, 2010)

Aireen said:


> I wanna join!! This fits right in with my other challenges.


 

i'm so glad your joining us, hun!

happy to see you aboard!


----------



## augiemoment (Jul 31, 2010)

Please include me, i will be BSL by august ending but i think i may trim off two inches, so i'll give myself till 2011 for healthy MBL


----------



## MsSonya (Jul 31, 2010)

I just moisturized today,and put my hair into two ponytails er "pigtails".I will proably put it in a sock bun later today. Kinda lazy, I know...but I got my eye on the prize...


----------



## Aireen (Jul 31, 2010)

grow said:


> i'm so glad your joining us, hun!
> 
> happy to see you aboard!



Aw thank you!  Glad to see you here too! Hopefully we both get to our goals in 2011 with ease.


----------



## Bella02 (Jul 31, 2010)

I want to join

*Regimen:*
Protective styling using wigs & weaves. Hair will be braided every 6-8 weeks. I will co-wash 2-3 times a week, DC once a week, moisturize daily and seal with an essential oil mixture twice a week. 

*Goal Month:* *July 2011.* My hair is scraping the top of my bra-strap but I will wait to claim BSL when the thickest portion of my hair covers the strap. Since I will likely need a decent trim in Feb. of 2011 when I straighten my hair, I am giving myself to July to reach MBL. 

*Pic for starting length:*
See my starting picture below- taken July 17th.


----------



## DRL100281 (Jul 31, 2010)

I would like to join! 

Regimen: Protective styles, pre-poo, wash and DC once a week, co-wash as needed. (Tryna keep things simple)

Goal Month: 8/2011

Pic for starting length: My starting pic is in my siggy


----------



## Aireen (Aug 1, 2010)

Oops, I forgot to fill this out... 

Regimen: Shampoo →  Condition →  Blow-dry; quite boring I know.

Goal Month: Hmmm... Probably late winter, early spring of 2011 so anywhere from Feburary to May is fine depending on growth and when I touch-up.

Pic for starting length: Displayed below.


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 1, 2010)

Hmmm my regimen? I dont know what it is yet... I know I will be wet bunning like two weeks  a month the minimum, and flat ironing the other two weeks, but preferably more wet bunning, if i can go a whole month just doing it.

I am thinking about putting weave in too, only to the bottom half of my head and just blend....

i really dont know what else to add....

my starting length

I will cowash every three days if i wet bun.... (i have no set products, still looking for the best)

I plan getting my hair trimmed every four months because it is seeming to be a good idea so my ends wont get stuck together due to uneven lengths, unless it is left in weaves then I wont trim that often.

Below is my starting length, thinking of chopping an inch past my shoulders so that my layers are gone and more of my relaxer is gone... also get those bad ends off, still deciding.... and i will just hide under a half weave till it grows back to bra strap, idk...


----------



## MsSonya (Aug 1, 2010)

Wow, there are some beautiful heads of hair up in here.  I am not even close to you ladies, but I will have hope. I guess I am off to join the MBL2012 too... and that _will_ be my last challenge.....


----------



## DRL100281 (Aug 1, 2010)

MsSonya said:


> Wow, there are some beautiful heads of hair up in here.  I am not even close to you ladies, but I will have hope. I guess I am off to join the MBL2012 too... and that _will_ be my last challenge.....


 

I joined both also,,, Girl you will do just fine!


----------



## loulou82 (Aug 2, 2010)

:welcome3: to all the new challengers! I had a busy weekend but I'm back and will update the Challenge List. ​


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 2, 2010)

grow said:


> that's really good news! plus, your hair looks really good!
> 
> it's healthy and in great condition!
> 
> it's wonderful that you're starting with a good looking head of hair!


 
I wish I could have a mini you and sit you on my shoulder as a personal cheerleader every day!


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 11, 2010)

Awww the names arent updated yet :/

Hmmm so I wonder if I will be MBL next year hmmm interesting


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 11, 2010)

^^I'll cheer you on if you cheer me on


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Aug 11, 2010)

BUMPING..........


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Aug 14, 2010)

Is anybody using a hairsteamer to get to that length??


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 14, 2010)

^^ I use mine once a week!


----------



## MrsHouston (Aug 16, 2010)

MrsHouston said:


> I'm in since its already my goal to be MBL in 2011.  I'll be wearing wigs to reach my goal fast.



I posted an update thread here:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=490124

I got another 3 inches!!! I'm on my way to MBL.  I need to see how many inches I need and mark my progress shirt at MBL.


----------



## MsSonya (Aug 16, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^I'll cheer you on if you cheer me on


 


I'll get the cheerleading outfits for you two, give me a reason to go shopping.....


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 18, 2010)

Saying goodbye to you ladies! I BC'ed last night, so I know MBL in 2011 is a negative! Lol. HHG ladies!


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 19, 2010)

So how is everyone doing!? Bump!!!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Aug 20, 2010)

Steaming my way to MBL!!!


----------



## grow (Aug 23, 2010)

MrsHouston said:


> I posted an update thread here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=490124
> 
> I got another 3 inches!!! I'm on my way to MBL. I need to see how many inches I need and mark my progress shirt at MBL.


 
THAT IS FABULOUS PROGRESS MRSHOUSTON!

please tell us how you did it!

3 inches is absolutely amazing!

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## grow (Aug 23, 2010)

MsSonya said:


> Wow, there are some beautiful heads of hair up in here.  I am not even close to you ladies, but I will have hope. I guess I am off to join the MBL2012 too... and that _will_ be my last challenge.....


 
i hear you, MSSONYA!

i feel a long ways away too, but we have to stick with it!

just in case, i joined the 2012 challenges for everything and now feel like there's not a challenge i'm not participating in, lol!
whichever arrives first is fine, if not, i will learn to be patient.erplexed

NikkiQ, that's all we need is a good reason to go shopping, so let's go get those cheerleading outfits!!!


----------



## Teddy B (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi ladies, is it too late to join?

If not I will be back to post my regimen, month and starting pic


----------



## loulou82 (Aug 23, 2010)

I finally updated the challenge list.  If you would like to be added please *"THANK"* the original post and post your starting information.​


----------



## loulou82 (Aug 23, 2010)

Teddy B said:


> Hi ladies, is it too late to join?
> 
> If not I will be back to post my regimen, month and starting pic



It's not too late . Welcome!


----------



## loulou82 (Aug 23, 2010)

grow said:


> i hear you, MSSONYA!
> 
> i feel a long ways away too, but we have to stick with it!
> 
> ...



We have some challenge junkies in the house!  I want to join the WL 2011 but that would be pushing it. I'll just focus on MBL in 2011 and WL in 2012. Don't want to get myself too excited.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 23, 2010)

grow said:


> i hear you, MSSONYA!
> 
> i feel a long ways away too, but we have to stick with it!
> 
> ...


 
let's go Grow!!! We can get the LHCF logo put on the tops too


----------



## kinkylove (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm DEFINITELY in!  I'm currently APL, so God-willing there'll be no setbacks...

I should have a starting pic this weekend. I'm going to try to snap a picture with this Mac Photo Booth 

*Regimen:* Wash with whatever, condition with whatever, air dry, put a wig on it. Repeat. lol.

*Goal Month:* September 2011.


----------



## Janet' (Aug 25, 2010)

Just wanted to send out positive vibes to all the MBL 2011 Challengers!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 28, 2010)

Janet and her good vibes!


----------



## Incrediblehairgirl (Aug 28, 2010)

Well I joined the WL 2011 challenge...& right now Im about 2inches from BSL.  I guess it just makes since to be here too  Count me in plz!!!


----------



## Incrediblehairgirl (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh forgot to post...

Regimen:
Weekly washing & dc'ing
clarify 1x/mo
Protein treat every 6 wks (or as needed)
Relaxer 2x/yr (nxt relaxer scheduled 12/20/10)
Trims every 12 wks

Goal Month: June 2011

Starting pic: current Avatar pic


----------



## ezina (Aug 29, 2010)

I hope I'm not too late. Also, I think I may have joined the wrong MBL challenge (the one for 2012). This one is more realistic to my goals.
*
Regimen* 

(1)Co-wash 2-3 times a week. (2) Shampoo and DC every 1-2 weeks or when there is considerate buildup. (3) Apply MT/Castor oil mix to scalp. (4) Moisturize hair with homemade whipped Shea butter. (5) Seal hair shaft and ends with coconut oil, EVOO, or whatever carrier oil I can get my hands on. (6) Style as desired or cover hair in silk scarf/bonnet before sleeping. (7) Daily vitamins: Take 10,000 mcg biotin; 1,000 to 2,000 mg garlic, depending on how much I shed; 400 mcg folic acid; b complex

*Goal Month*

June

*Pic for starting length*


----------



## curlycrocheter (Aug 29, 2010)

I would like to join, I'm in the WL 2011 challenge.  But I'm feeling a set back coming on   So in the spirit of being realistic 

My regimen will be to:

cowash as often as I feel like
steam 2x/week
alternate between buns, banded ponytails and cheat rollersets

HHG Ladies!


----------



## bludaydreamr (Aug 29, 2010)

Good luck ladies; one of these days I'll be in a MBL or WL challenge.


----------



## kinkylove (Aug 29, 2010)

bludaydreamr said:


> Good luck ladies; one of these days I'll be in a MBL or WL challenge.


 
You certainly don't look like you have too far to go!


----------



## bludaydreamr (Aug 29, 2010)

kinkylove said:


> You certainly don't look like you have too far to go!


 Thank you, but I wish! I'm 7 inches away and I want to get rid of the layers. Your siggy is making me  !


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 31, 2010)

7 inches???? Where??? You look much closer than that!


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 31, 2010)

Man my hair isn't doing so well, starting to have breakage, I think its because I need a trim.... but either way I need to put my hair back up in a wet bun, this breakage is depressing. Can't wait to get extensions so I don't have to worry... thats if I can afford extensions, idk...


----------



## MissMed07 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey ladies!

I recently joined the BSL challenge, but after taking my pictures I realized that I'm pretty close to BSL if not already there, so I decided to join the MBL challenge, so that when I get to MBL, after my trim and layered cut I will be full BSL.

Regimen:
-Wash Hair Bi-Weekly with moisture rich shampoo (Dove Hyrdating Shampoo and Creme of Nature)
-Protective Styles for two months at a time (e.g. braids and sew ins) keeping hair moisturized and conditioned underneath
-Removing styles every two months for deep conditioning, dusting my ends and length checks
-Exercise 3-4 times a week/ taking hair vitamins (Nioxin or Aphogee) and drinking 64 ounces of water daily
-I hope to reach my goal by July 2011

Here is a photo of hair as of 8/30/2010...I will be posting length check pictures again during November.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 31, 2010)

^^^i think you will be MBL wayyyy sooner than that, but welcome!

guys, i don't know what kind of crazy voodoo magic is going on, but somehow i got a crazy growth spurt and picked up three inches in the last 3 months. i went from just grazing APL to touching BSL. this means that since i didn't see myself getting to BSL till december and MBL till june, i just may get there a little sooner....


----------



## MissMed07 (Aug 31, 2010)

Thats awesome lilsparkle!

What's your secret?


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 31, 2010)

^^^i swear i don't have one....if i did, best believe i'd be selling it 

if anything, i'm betting it has something to do with the constant cowashing and wet bunning. i had a setback in june, where i went from BSB to just barely grazing APL. after that i immediately went into protective styling. i did a sew-in for a month, took a two-week break and just wore WNGs, then started wet bunning. i've been doing that for the past 6 weeks or so. my ends are almost ALWAYS wet, which helps with the retention. as for the abnormal growth....beats me!


----------



## Aireen (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey everyone!  I realized I haven't posted but that's because I haven't been doing anything different lately but regardless I'll still give a brief update. I've been shampooing and conditioning my hair every 7-10 days, no set conditioner since I'm using up my mini stash and doing a lot of mixing but it's all been working out well. I'm thinking of buying some natural moisturizing conditioners soon. I've also been taking my vitamins regularly and even though I haven't seen any increase in hair growth, I will continue since sometimes it takes a few months to kick in and to me my new growth appears to be healthy so that's a plus. Next update will probably be in the late fall/early winter when I relax with pictures included. HHG everyone!


----------



## Chelle510 (Sep 3, 2010)

Ok I'm in. I have pondered over introducing myself and participating in a challenge. I am like the vast majority of others that have been lurking waiting for the right time. I'm overjoyed to say hi to all of the beautiful women on this forum. My current hair length is approx 2.5 inches from BSL my ultimate goal is HL. I mainly PS in wigs with braids underneath. I cowash 2-3 times a week DC twice a week and shampoo once every two weeks when I take my braids down. Then, I airdry 100% and get rebraided. My goal date for MBL is Aug 2011. I will post pictures soon. I'm so EXCITED!!! Let's grow ladies let's grow ( clap clap clap )


----------



## bludaydreamr (Sep 4, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> 7 inches???? Where??? You look much closer than that!


 It's total 7 inches I need 2 to get to BSB/BSL an additional 5 inches once I get to MBL but I figure if I trim I don't know I will make it by the end of the year. If I could retain my ends then I just might get there.  ummm...If the challenge is still open in a few weeks when I take my braids down then I may update and join!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 4, 2010)

^^we'll save your spot!


----------



## Teddy B (Sep 4, 2010)

it took me so long for the info but here we go>

Regimen: 

(1)Co-wash 2-3 times a week. 
(2) Shampoo and DC every 1-2 weeks or when there is considerate buildup. 
(3) Apply JBCO to scalp 2-3 times a week. 
(4) Moisturize hair with Suave Coconut or HE conditioner when wet bunning, Africa's Best Organic Olive Oil. Dry hair & scalp therapy or Suave Coconut for braid outs.
(5) Seal hair shaft and ends with coconut oil, EVOO, JBCO or a mixture
(6) Wetbunning 95% and occasional braidouts so I won't get bored nor frustrated. 

During this challenge I will allow myself 2 heatpasses which I prob won't use because I only use direct heat 3x a year as it is.

Goal Month:

I pray for April and if not June 23rd (my Bday). I know both dates are sooner than most of you ladies have but with your motivation I know I can stick to my regimen. (I do better when I'm being watched)

Pic for starting length:


----------



## grow (Sep 5, 2010)

^^you've got a beautiful head of hair TeddyB!

your reggie looks great too!

now know that we are "watching you" and waiting for you to come back regularly to keep us updated on what you're using, how it's working and how you're feeling!
 (otherwise we'll have to just hunt you down, lol!)


----------



## SingBrina (Sep 5, 2010)

Air dried for the first time yesterday! I  conditioned with Optimum Anti-Breakage and left Chi Keratin Mist and Herbal Essence Long Term Relationship Split End Leave-in in my hair.... when it finished drying it was crazy soft and smelled great, with a lot of body!!!!!!!!!! I'll start doing this more often!


----------



## Teddy B (Sep 5, 2010)

grow said:


> ^^you've got a beautiful head of hair TeddyB!
> 
> your reggie looks great too!
> 
> ...



Thank you 'grow', trust me I need to be stalked to post. I am here 24/7 but I don't post much. This is my first challenge here so I really want to reach my goal.

Thank you for checking on me


----------



## ojemba (Sep 5, 2010)

Sign me up!!! I'm aiming for mbl by sept 2011. It's great that we start in sept 2010 so that gives me a full year. I'm currently bsb.


----------



## ojemba (Sep 5, 2010)

Opps I didn't add my regie:

I will be using extension braids and wigs with braids under as a ps up until my next retouch in April 2011. I plan to stretch for 10 months.
I will pre poo (when not in braids) with oil mixture and protein con.
I wash with either ojon or aphogee damage shampoo weekly.
I deep con with mixtures of wgo, alter ego, or ojon con.
I'll alternate applying jbco and bee mine serum om my scalp.
Moistuize braids with scurl and seal with coconut oil. Every other day apply African royal braid spray and infusium mix.

I think that's it for my Reggie while I'm in braids. I will upload pic when I take out this install in 2 weeks.


----------



## ojemba (Sep 5, 2010)

ojemba said:


> Opps I didn't add my regie:
> 
> I will be using extension braids and wigs with braids under as a ps up until my next retouch in April 2011. I plan to stretch for 10 months.
> I will pre poo (when not in braids) with oil mixture and protein con.
> ...


 
I forgot to add that I will do a protein treatment before every install.


----------



## Teddy B (Sep 5, 2010)

A question for all you ladies, do any of you guys henna? I forgot to mention that in my regimen


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Sep 5, 2010)

^teddy that braid out is gorgeous!


----------



## RainyDaze (Sep 6, 2010)

I am currently between SL and APL. My MBL target date is 8/11.

Regimen:
Shampoo and deep condition at least once a week
Use sulfate-free shampoo
Steam challenge
No blow-drying, only air dry
Keep ends moisturized
Sulfur on scalp, currently using Doo Gro Medicated Hair Vitalizer (Anti-Itch)
Take hair vits, cod liver oil


----------



## againstallodds (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm in. I'm currently in the BSL by Dec 2011 challenge as well, and I feel like achieving MBL in 2011 is a bit of a stretch since I'm factoring in trims and set backs (I pray I don't have any!) but a girl can dream can't she!  MBL is my dream hair length, I would be so estatic if I achieved this length by Dec 2011.

Regimen:
Wash 1x a week with Paul Mitchell Super Strong Shampoo, apply Roux Porosity Control for 1 minute, deep condition with Paul Mitchell Super-Charged Moisturizer or Aubrey Organics HRS. Protein when I need it with Paul Mitchell Super Strong Treatment.

Supplements: Country Life Maxi-Hair, Country Life Natural Garlic.

Stretch my relaxer for 10-12 weeks. Dusting when I need it.

Moisturizing and sealing with BRBC and coconut oil. I'll be starting Beemine Growth Serum in a week or two... whenever it arrives.

Starting pic:


----------



## Teddy B (Sep 7, 2010)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> ^teddy that braid out is gorgeous!



Aaawww thank you


----------



## Teddy B (Sep 7, 2010)

:update:

The mailman delivered my JBCO today, after sniffing it a good 15min (the first time I couldn't stand the burnt smell but now it's my Jamaican glue ) I did a cowash using HE Frizz Fighter, wrapped my hair in a Tshirt to get the excess water out, applied JBCO to my scalp, moisturized the lenght of my hair with Suave Coconut conditioner and sealed with EVCO. 

I braided 2 cornrows at my nape to protect it while I'm wetbunning. One from left to the middle and the other from right to the middle (hopes that makes sence), brushed my edges and put it in a bun.

2morrowmorning I will wet my hair under the shower again and add some more Suave and EVCO.

I will prob shampoo this weekend and do a henna treatment.


----------



## loulou82 (Sep 7, 2010)

UpDaTe: I'm on Week 9 of my weave. My official length check isn't until December though.

Welcome to all the new ladies!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 7, 2010)

^^week 9? and here I am struggling on week 3 lmao. I think it's the hair though. I've always stuck with straight hair, but wanted to try something different. This curly mess is giving me the blues.


----------



## grow (Sep 8, 2010)

Teddy B said:


> :update:
> 
> The mailman delivered my JBCO today, after sniffing it a good 15min (the first time I couldn't stand the burnt smell but now it's my Jamaican glue ) I did a cowash using HE Frizz Fighter, wrapped my hair in a Tshirt to get the excess water out, applied JBCO to my scalp, moisturized the lenght of my hair with Suave Coconut conditioner and sealed with EVCO.
> 
> ...



thanks for updating us, Teddy B!

question: you braided the nape while it was wet? i've heard some people say that braiding the nape helps it to grow, is this why you do it?
and what i'm trying to figure out is where the nape braid goes after the bun is done....hmmmm....


----------



## petitmaui (Sep 8, 2010)

I want to join in the challenge. I hope I'm not too late.  I'm transitioning to natural and I'm about 18 months post relaxer.  Last time I straightened my hair I was almost past bsl but then I cut off 1 1/2 inch and that was about 2 or 3 months ago.  I will be straightening it again in a few weeks to see where I'm at. I want to be MBL by Dec 30 2010. And the last 4 1/2 inches of my hair are relaxed and I don't plan to cut it all off until March or August 2011.


----------



## Teddy B (Sep 8, 2010)

grow said:


> thanks for updating us, Teddy B!
> 
> question: you braided the nape while it was wet? i've heard some people say that braiding the nape helps it to grow, is this why you do it?
> and what i'm trying to figure out is where the nape braid goes after the bun is done....hmmmm....


 

It was more damp and yes I braid my nape to help it grow and protect it from breakage when (wet)bunning. I usually feel lazy to do so but when I don't do it I see the effects (breakage) from the constant bun. My nape is my weakest area anyways.

I had a picture of it in a cute bun but can't seem to find it but after braiding I just include the braids in the bun I'm making and keep the bun low so it's not that noticeable. I will ask my cousin to make me another one when she comes to visit to make it visual for you


----------



## Katherina (Sep 9, 2010)

Regimen:

Cowash & finger detangle 1-2x per week in sections, then wear a braidout or twistout. It is my goal to clarify, henna, and DC once per month.

Goal Month: 

Hmm...This past year it took me 9 mos to grow 3" , so September (and wishing for May ! ).

Pic for starting length:

I don't like posting pics in the open forums. But I'm .5-1" away from BSL, and MBL is 3" from BSL. Pics from June 30 in my album.


----------



## grow (Sep 9, 2010)

Teddy B said:


> It was more damp and yes I braid my nape to help it grow and protect it from breakage when (wet)bunning. I usually feel lazy to do so but when I don't do it I see the effects (breakage) from the constant bun. My nape is my weakest area anyways.
> 
> I had a picture of it in a cute bun but can't seem to find it but after braiding I just include the braids in the bun I'm making and keep the bun low so it's not that noticeable. I will ask my cousin to make me another one when she comes to visit to make it visual for you



THANK YOU TEDDY B!

you know we LOVE pictures!

i've been wet bunning since march so really have to look into this thing about it not being good for the nape because i'm reading that from alot of ladies recently.

discoveries, discoveries, discoveries......

oh, and  WELCOME TO ALL THE NEW LADIES ABOARD!!!


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Sep 10, 2010)

*Regimen:*
Wash 1X per week with SLS-free shampoo
DC 1X per week 
Scalp Massage with Bee Mine Growth Serum 3-4X per week
Airdry with Leave-In Conditioner(s) or Rollerset
Moisturize & Seal 1-2 times per day
Co-Wash mid week (only if needed after workouts)
Protective & Low Manipulation Styling 99% of the time
Chealate as needed (every 6 wks or so)

*Goal Month:*  May 2011 - my birthday!!! A little ambitious but....its my goal!

I'm currently APL.  My shirt isn't all that reliable since it seems every picture its not hanging at the same location, but I will use the same bra at least!

This is my FIRST LHCF challenge!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Sep 10, 2010)

Wont be making MBL in 2010 so I decided to move my goal to June 2011


----------



## CrissieD (Sep 10, 2010)

Just checking in. I wore my hair down way too much this summer so its full of SSKs and splits... Long story short, still scraping BSL. Back on my PS flow. I should be there by next summer if I'm good


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Sep 15, 2010)

Checking in - I've got my hair in a PS (braids & wig combo) for the week.  Since its easy and NO manipulation I will definitely be incorporating it into my style regime for the winter.  I've been consistently applying my growth aid also.

Here are a couple pics of my current style - hair in the back is in 4 big cornrows, wig is Cocktail Bay "Breeze".


----------



## SingBrina (Sep 15, 2010)

Going to get a trim and my hair dyed next week professionally, I kinda wanna cut a few inches to make it thicker... hmmm.... I know I will still be able to make MBL next year.... but not likely WL if I cut back to BSB


----------



## loulou82 (Sep 15, 2010)

*Welcome new ladies!​*

So I have no news. I'm so impatient to take this weave out. The growth is there but not coming fast enough. *sigh... off to pop a Biotin tablet*


----------



## loulou82 (Sep 15, 2010)

SingBrina said:


> Going to get a trim and my hair dyed next week professionally, I kinda wanna cut a few inches to make it thicker... hmmm.... I know I will still be able to make MBL next year.... but not likely WL if I cut back to BSB


 
You're ends look thick in your siggy. What color are you dying your hair?


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Sep 15, 2010)

add me too!!!!

Regimen: hair steamer 2 x week. Dayly hair vits + workout and eat healthy

Goal month: as long as it's in 2011 or earlier

starting pic =  the one next to my name, for now.


----------



## SingBrina (Sep 16, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> You're ends look thick in your siggy. What color are you dying your hair?


 
Yeah it looked thick their, but it isnt as thick now.... my fault for over processing my hair with the relaxer, kinda ruined it.... well I am not going to do the dye anymore because my hair lady was booked. The thickness of my hair now I updated not too long ago in my album on here


----------



## SingBrina (Sep 16, 2010)

AHHHHH so hard to make a decision for hair, I think I will just get a weave, already made an app tomorrow and bought the hair.... will be leaving it in for three months then I will get a trim and hopefully I will be an inch past BSL....

I was going to just get it straightened but my hair lady is pretty booked.... even over a week in advance dannngggg


----------



## bryantgurls (Sep 16, 2010)

Hello Ladies,

I can't believe that I forgot to join this challenge. I am already in the WL 2011 challenge; how in the world can I skip MBL 

Regimen: Wash and DC 1x a week, moisturize daily and seal with oil, protein treatment every 6 weeks, relaxer touch-up every 4 months, and protective styles (ponytails, half wigs, and buns)

Goal Month: I think March or April

Pic for starting length: This is a pic taken in June

http://photo2.walgreens.com/walgree...tsc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=walgreens/


----------



## lacreolegurl (Sep 19, 2010)

Not sure if I already signed up, but please count me in for MBL by Dec '11.  I think I can do 5 inches in 15 months factoring in trims and such. I'm also a long term transitioner - so I hope to reach my new goal length and be completely natural by Dec '11.
(For me, BSL is only 2in away and MBL is 3in from BSL.)
I'm keeping it simple.  Stepping away from the wet-bunning since it's getting cooler.  Washing (HE and Aussie Moist) and rollersetting once a week.
HHG Ladies!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 19, 2010)

I've come to the conclusion that even though I know I'm not going to achieve this goal by the end of 2011, I'm still gonna stick with it and ride this thing til the wheels fall off!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Sep 20, 2010)

*I'm in, This will be my first Challenge, I'm Excited.*

*Regimen:* *Moisturize Every Morning with Care free curl, and S-Curl mixed together. Oil Scalp at least once every 3 days with Castor Oil, Coconut Oil, and Olive Oil mixed. 
Deep Condition once every 2 weeks.
Styles: Pig Tails, Twists, 4 big cornrows, etc.*

*Goal Month:* *Mid-Back Length by February 2011.*

*Pic for starting length:*


----------



## SingBrina (Sep 20, 2010)

Pretty hair, I love the curls! PeculiarDaye


----------



## SingBrina (Sep 20, 2010)

So I got my weave put in, I am happy and it looks nice.... This should help my hair get its thickness back... looks like I wont be posting as much since I wont be messing with my hair as much


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Sep 20, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I've come to the conclusion that even though I know I'm not going to achieve this goal by the end of 2011, I'm still gonna stick with it and ride this thing til the wheels fall off!


 
Girl ME TOOOO!  I am really hoping for full BSL at the end of 2011 but if I end up grazing MBL, more power to me! After a few ppl put up their weave-installs....I'm feenin for one!  After my next touch up (mid October) I may do a self install for November and December.  *sigh* So many styles, but only one lil ol' head of hair!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 20, 2010)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> Girl ME TOOOO!  I am really hoping for full BSL at the end of 2011 but if I end up grazing MBL, more power to me! After a few ppl put up their weave-installs....I'm feenin for one!  After my next touch up (mid October) I may do a self install for November and December.  *sigh* So many styles, but only one lil ol' head of hair!


 
I had the sew-in bug for over a year now so I'm switching it up to braids and wigs for the rest of the year to see how it goes. So far, so good. I may hit APL by early next year and BSL by late summer(hopefully) but MBL...is a far reach lol


----------



## ojemba (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey ladies don't be discouraged, anything is possible once you stick with it. 

I have 6inches to get to MB but I'm going to try my best. With all that I've learned on LHCF and the support from women like yourself I'm positive I'll be close to it by Dec 2011. 



EbonyCPrincess said:


> Girl ME TOOOO!  I am really hoping for full BSL at the end of 2011 but if I end up grazing MBL, more power to me! After a few ppl put up their weave-installs....I'm feenin for one!  After my next touch up (mid October) I may do a self install for November and December.  *sigh* So many styles, but only one lil ol' head of hair!


----------



## ojemba (Sep 21, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I had the sew-in bug for over a year now so I'm switching it up to braids and wigs for the rest of the year to see how it goes. So far, so good. I may hit APL by early next year and BSL by late summer(hopefully) but MBL...is a far reach lol


 
How often do you relax your hair Nikki?  

When I began my journey in Feb 2010 I used weaves up until June. They were great. Unfortunatly the lady who did my installs moved so I had to relax. I taught my journey was over. I then decided to continue with the use of extension braids because I knew someone who did excellent braids. I'm hoping to stretch for 10-12 months with the use of extension braids.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 21, 2010)

^^^ I'm transitioning. 5 months post


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Sep 21, 2010)

Please add me to this challange! I know its going to be hard for me to stick to my guns, but by God's grace I will do it!

Regimen: Subject to change

Goal Month: 1st October 2011

Pic for starting length:

Current Length is a bit past APL. I will post my official comparison photo on 1st October 2010.


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Sep 21, 2010)

Ok, I have decided to take this one month at a time,...for now, lol. 

*October* Cowashing & jheri juicing 2-3 times a week. Wet bun and seal with castor oil.


----------



## Carrie A (Sep 22, 2010)

I guess I'll join this challenge now.  Half of my hair is at BSL and the other half is somewhere between APL and BSL.  Next time I straighten I post start pics. My goal is Dec 2011.  It seems like just yesterday that I joined Southern Stunner's APL challenge thread.  I'm sure many of those ladies are in this thread.  Shout out if you are.  The main thing I need to work on is protecting my ends and avoiding knots.  I try to keep castor oil on but I slack a lot.  Hopefully the challenge will keep me  motivated.


----------



## bludaydreamr (Sep 25, 2010)

OK, I'm back! I was excited to see my progress once I took down my braids today, so I decided to post my pics and join the challenge! 

My Regimen:
1x/month(as needed)Clarify with CON Clarifying Shampoo 
1x/week shampoo with MOP C-Hydrating Shampoo or Yes to Carrots Shampoo 
Every other week condition with Aphogee 2 minute and Yes to Carrots Conditioner
Every alternate week I deep condition using Lekair Cholesterol Conditioner with steam or when needed
I use Taliah Waajid PMB as leave-in & moisturizer when my hair is in braids and twists.  
I put Jojoba oil on my scalp when need, and I will start to use either JBCO or my Shea Butter/Olive Oil mix to seal my ends since winter is around the corner.
I plan on keeping my hair in braids for 6 weeks, letting my hair rest for 2 weeks and rebraid til spring at least.

My goal is to be MBL by Sept 2011!
These are my starting pics:


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Sep 26, 2010)

*Thank You. SingBrina
*


----------



## baddison (Sep 27, 2010)

Can I still join this challenge?

I am currently in BSL by Dec. 2010....just posted my latest :update: , too.

But I really want to hit my final goal of MBL by Dec. 31st 2011.

*My new regimen will be as follows:*
Wash & DC 1x's per week (alternating between moisture & protein)
Moisturize & Seal Daily
Overnite Henna 1x's per month
Relax every 4months (3x's per year)

*Goal Month*:
DECEMBER 2011 ( that should be more than enough time...LOL!)

*Pic for starting length:* *attached*


----------



## Bella02 (Sep 27, 2010)

I would like to join ladies. I just trimmed 4 inches so I am now roughly 6 inches from MBL. Hoping I will be there by  December 2011! My starting pic is below.  

My Regimen
Protective Styling: Using weaves/ wigs with reinstalls 6-8 weeks apart

• Shampoo: Shampoo every 6-8 weeks with each reinstall to remove build-up 

• Conditioning: Co-Wash & Deep condition weekly using Aubrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose Conditioner  and deep condition using either Aubrey Organics Rose Mosquetta Conditioner or ORS Replenishing deep conditioner

• Moisturize: 3 times a week-- using either SCurl Gold or Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier

• Sealing: Do so whenever I moisturize using either  an essential oil mixture ( jojoba oil, extra virgin olive oil & peppermint oil ( make myself), or Design essentials Oil or Wild Growth Oil


----------



## blackbarbietea (Sep 28, 2010)

Starting Pic:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Date You Want to Hit Your GOAL- Feb2011

*Tracking progress through-Youtube & Fotki

YouTube - Blackbarbietea's Channel

Public Home | Straighthoodtea | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.

Reggie:

I wash with shampoo once a month

and co-wash the other three weeks. So esentially my hair gets washed once a week.and flat iron once a week.  every night i put in a leave-in conditioner with pepermint oil, grapeseed oil and sweet almond oil added. then i seal my ends with tea tree oil and wrap it up. in the morning i put the leave-in on my hair and seal with grape seed oil.


what i plan to do for hair growth is keep my hair up in full sew ins. and take msm powder in water and also put msm in my hair oils n stuff.


----------



## kinkylove (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey ladies!

I still haven't posted my starting pic yet, because I decided to wig it (with cornrows underneath) until December. Plus, I've been MIA because I've been working on this book. 

I'm going to be rocking human hair short wigs until my New Years Eve reveal. Here's the one I'm wearing now.


----------



## loulou82 (Sep 30, 2010)

The challenger's list has been update. Let me know if your name is missing.


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 30, 2010)

Just checking in!  Just ponytail baggied and I'm trying to juicy bun my way to BSB by the end of this year.  I'm currently 4 inches to MBL!  Let's do this!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Oct 6, 2010)

i went back and edited my original post to include my fall length check photo, taken 10/4/2010. i'm BSB, so i'm off to a great start to get to MBL in 2011, if not by december 31, 2010. i'll add it in this post as well.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Oct 6, 2010)

Great starting pictures ladies!

kinkylove I really love that short wig.  I have a sew-in right now so I am also looking forward to a big reveal for the holidays! As for my check-in...I'm just spraying my real hair and washing and DC'ing bi-weekly.  I haven't been using direct heat on my leave out either, only the weave.


----------



## baddison (Oct 7, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> The challenger's list has been update. Let me know if your name is missing.


 
My name is missing.....I joined this challenge at Post #148.....Thanks, lolulou82 !!


----------



## amazing possibilities (Oct 8, 2010)

Please add me to the list of challengers.

I was looking for this challenge and couldn't find one. I just started a thread and some of the ladies were kind enough to send me the link. 

I really want to join. I'll post my pic next week but here's my regimen:

Here's what I plan to do:

*Pre-poo:*

 Virgin Coconut Oil (overnight)

*Wash:*

 Joico K-Pak Shampoo

*Deep Condition: *

1. Joico K-Pak Intense Reconstructor (10 - 15 minutes heat)

2. Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm (10 - 15 minutes heat)

*Moisturize Scalp:*

Coconut Oil 

*Seal:*

Apoghee Essential Oils

Vatika Hair Oil

*Current Length:* APL maybe -just had a trim

Goal Date: November 1, 2010 - December 31, 2011


----------



## ezina (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey loulou82, I joined on post #87 but I don't see my name on the list. Thanks!


----------



## princessnad (Oct 10, 2010)

Can I still join?  I'm getting serious again about hair care after a huge set back.  My last relaxer was jan 08.  I'm a bit sad that the last year my hair made no progress (some grew to BSL from APL but the ends were so bad I had to have it trimmed recently).

Here's to hoping I can still join 


Regimen: Still not sure about this.  I'm natural struggling with SSK but not sure if I want to risk the heat damage of wearing it straight.  I will update with a full regimen soon

Goal Month:  November 2011

Pic for starting length: APL, just trimmed from raggedy BSL (my finger is where my hair was before)


​


----------



## jerseygurl (Oct 10, 2010)

I actually made MBL this year but I cut back to APL cause I'm transitoning, so disregard my siggy. Right now I'm in braids so no starting pic.

My regimen:
Wash once a week with moisturizing poo
DC with a mixture of creamy DC, EVOO, Casotor oil, Wheatgerm oil and honey
I may straighten if the mood takes me

My staple hair dos will be braidouts and flexirod sets


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm passed BSL now (red line). I placed a yellow line where I think MBL is but I'm not sure if that's the exact position. That's my goal for 2011.


----------



## Charz (Oct 11, 2010)

I would like to join this challenge. My final goal is full WL.


----------



## ezina (Oct 11, 2010)

hola_lo2002 said:


> I'm passed BSL now (red line). I placed a yellow line where I think MBL is but I'm not sure if that's the exact position. That's my goal for 2011.


 
Looking good! I wouldn't be surprised if you reach it before the new year!


----------



## Charz (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh I forgot my Regimen.

I wash my hair every 2-3 weeks. On wash day I:

Detangle with Hairveda Moist 24/7 Conditioner and put my hair in 10 twists
Shampoo with a non-sls cleanser
Do a Protein Treatment (I am natural and use heat)
DC my hair 
Use a leave in

Then either

A. Twist my hair- wear it in twists for 7 days and then a twistout/bun for 7 days

or

B. Rollerset and flat iron my hair- wear it straight/in a bun, and then braidout everyday


----------



## bryantgurls (Oct 13, 2010)

hola_lo2002 said:


> I'm passed BSL now (red line). I placed a yellow line where I think MBL is but I'm not sure if that's the exact position. That's my goal for 2011.


 
I could be wrong, but to me it looks like you are already MBL (the blue line) and the yellow line is WL!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Oct 14, 2010)

*I apologize, I haven't been checking in. I recently just took my hair out of braids now I'm wearing my bun. I've been keeping up with my regimen. 

I will post pictures sometime within the next week. *


----------



## Seven7 (Oct 14, 2010)

Count me in. I will update with regimen.


----------



## baddison (Oct 19, 2010)

Still in it to win it!!!  Can't believe 2010 is coming to such a fast close....*sigh*


----------



## TamedTresses (Oct 20, 2010)

I have been meaning to join this challenge. Sign me up!


----------



## DRL100281 (Oct 22, 2010)

Just added some pictures of my new growth and a texture shot in my siggy. Three month progress.


----------



## CandyCurls (Oct 30, 2010)

*...........................................*

...........................................


----------



## SingBrina (Oct 31, 2010)

Just checking in,this PS is keeping from the forums.... but less than two months and its coming out. I need to get it tightened, getting loose.... since I wash my weave often due to my dandruff.... hope everyone is good


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Oct 31, 2010)

I like to join. I'm in the midst of transitioning. So, I'm dealing with shrinkage galore! 

Regimen:
*Fall/Winter (I live in Southern California)*:
Co-wash 2x a week with either Suave Almond and Shea Butter or HE Hello Hydration
DC once a week using Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment under a plastic cap for an hour or more (if the mood hits me)
Moisturize with my leave-in mix of VO5 Moisture Milks, aloe vera juice/gel, peppermint oil, and water at least once daily
Seal with my oil mix of coconut, avocado, EVOO, castor, peppermint, and rosemary oils at least once daily
Lightly trim twice a year, if needed
Use protective styling (e.g. updos/buns), hats (e.g. berets), or low manipulative styles (e.g. braidouts, ponytails)
Biotin once daily (only 300 mg - I don't go overboard)
Sleep with a satin bonnet
Cleanse scalp once a month
Air drying
Light pressing rarely (Haven't done it yet; but I figure once every few months will work)

Goal Month: 
December 2011 (since I'm transitioning, I want to give myself some bonus room)

Pic for starting length:
I will asap. I'm not using heat, so I want to provide a good pic!

This is my ultimate hair length goal. The last time I was this length I was in middle-school!!! If I grow my hair longer than MBL, it won't be via an actual goal.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm gonna be realistic and drop out of this challenge. I know it's 14 months away til the end of the challenge, but there's no way on God's green Earth that I'm gonna make MBL anytime next year. GL and HHG ladies!


----------



## CB1731 (Oct 31, 2010)

Can I join too?


----------



## Enyo (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm going to try again. My hair is pretty much the same as it was 7 months ago (see profile pic), but Allandra has been helping me with a new routine and I'm going to keep it simple. Wen as needed, Dr. Miracle anti-breakage at night and after Wen-ing for moisture, Wild Growth Oil to seal, a little water in the morning and a silk headband to flatten the egdes on the way to work, 

I'm also trying Vaseline on my ends because I suspect I'm losing length beacuse they are so nasty. Clearly what I'm using is not working, so why not? So far the ends are actually pretty nice, but I wear my hair in a bun daily so they can look any old way because I hide them. I've also started paying attention to my hair ties. When they start getting worn, the gaps start snagging my hair terribly. So I got a whole bunch of snag-free ties and change them every two weeks.

I take 3 medications, all of which are known for thinning your hair. To make up for that, I take 5mg of biotin, Maxi-Hair, and 3000mg of MSM (Jarrow brand, very good). I take fish oil and EPO too, but that's for my skin, mood, and PMS.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 1, 2010)

...This thread...I have been avoiding joining because technically, my goal is to reach MBL by the end of this year...but, I guess one can never be too safe, eh? I would like to join please! I am hoping to reach MBL by Dec 31, 2010, 11:59...but if not, I know that I should have reached it by February 2011. Then it's off to WL...Heck, my goals are lofty anyway, I'm in the HL 2011 Challenge, so clearly I'm thinking dreams might come true, lol! Best Wishes Ladies and HHG!


----------



## MrsHouston (Nov 1, 2010)

Charz said:


> I would like to join this challenge. My final goal is full WL.


 

What a beautiful hair color!  Is that your natural color or what color is it?


----------



## MrsHouston (Nov 1, 2010)

211 (May 31. 2011) days until my personal deadline for MBL


----------



## kinkylove (Nov 1, 2010)

Janet' said:


> ...This thread...I have been avoiding joining because technically, my goal is to reach MBL by the end of this year...but, I guess one can never be too safe, eh? I would like to join please! I am hoping to reach MBL by Dec 31, 2010, 11:59...but if not, I know that I should have reached it by February 2011. Then it's off to WL...Heck, my goals are lofty anyway, I'm in the HL 2011 Challenge, so clearly I'm thinking dreams might come true, lol! Best Wishes Ladies and HHG!


 
I just stalked your Fotki, lol. Your hair is VERY PRETTY! Your October update is inspiring


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 1, 2010)

to all the new challengers and  to everyone who has been updating and giving us the scoop on what's going on with ya!

My update: I'll probably juuuusssttt make BSB by the end of December. I'm still 3 inches away from MBL. Just trucking along.


----------



## SingBrina (Nov 3, 2010)

Well I'm taking this dumb dried out weave out today. I'll just wet bun it up meanwhile and hope it grew some, ugh :/

Sent from my HERO200 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## topnotch1010 (Nov 4, 2010)

I just made APL and and shooting for MBL in December 2011.

Reggie:
-wash & rollerset on Fridays
-wrap the rest of the week and use caruso rollers in between.

That's it!

Starting pic:


----------



## kinkylove (Nov 4, 2010)

I finally took my cornrows down yesterday. Even though I was wigging it, I just had to take them suckas down because they were looking BUSTED!  I had a decent amount of growth, but I was scared that if I kept them in too long I'd have matting. They were in since the last week of August. 

Here's a (very blurry lol) pic of some of my hair before my braids were taken down. I'm lifting up one of the braids to show some of the growth. 

I'll have an official length check pic before the day is up. I'll go ahead and attach this one "length check" pic, but it's not accurate because my camera sucks and my head is titled back...


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 4, 2010)

SingBrina said:


> Well I'm taking this* dumb dried out weave* out today. I'll just wet bun it up meanwhile and hope it grew some, ugh :/
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using Long Hair Care Forum App



Awww lol. What hair did you use and how long did you keep it in?


----------



## kinkylove (Nov 5, 2010)

Okay, here we go. I have MAJOR shrinkage, and to add insult to injury I haven't put any heat on my hair in about ten months, so this length shot was kind of tricky to get 

BUT here's my bootleg length check, lol. I plan to be BSL by NYE. Hopefully MBL by March or April 2011.


----------



## SingBrina (Nov 5, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> Awww lol. What hair did you use and how long did you keep it in?


 
Lol grrrr I used velvet Remi, usually works well.... but seemed more dry after a wash. I  may add some tracks to the very back of my hair, like four or six for length now that its out.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm going to take a huge leap here and join this challenge. I put it off because I thought I was really setting my goals too high, but my hair has been growing so fast I figured, "Why not?"

*Regimen*: Wash once a week (except now - I'm wearing mini twists for a month). Aside from this, I do the following:
- Prepoo/detangle before washing by separating hair into 8 sections so that I can remove all shed hair. I use only my fingers, so this takes a while. 
- Apply any ol' conditioner with slip (Trader Joe's Nourish Spa/VO5) and finger detangle.
- Apply castor oil after all sections are braided up and let it sit for about 15 minutes.
- Jump in the shower and rinse out.
- Apply any of my cleansing conditioners (Curl Junkie/Miss Jessie's/DevaCurl/HairOne) and gently wash my hair and scalp until it feels cleansed thoroughly. Rinse.
- Apply a 'light protein' conditioner to my ends for 3-5 minutes and rinse.
- Apply a deep conditioner and sit under the steamer for 45-60 minutes.
- After letting my hair cool off under a plastic cap for a few minutes, I rinse out conditioner with cool water.
- Start twisting!! I use Bee Mine Luscious Balanced Cream Moisturizer

I stay in protective styles, so with twists I tend to do cute updo styles with hair accessories that are gentle enough to not tear my hair.

*Goal Month*: December 2011

*Pic for starting length:* Will post next month when I take my mini twists out


----------



## kinkylove (Nov 11, 2010)

Hope everyone's journey is going good.

I'm going to get my hair flat-ironed on Monday, because I seriously need a trim. This S&D on natural hair ain't gon' work, lol. I need to FULLY access the damage 

Of course, I'll post pics as soon as I can. I'm now looking at April to reach my MBL goal.

ETA: the splits I'm seeing is why I've been getting noticeable breakage lately, which I'm praying isn't going to be a major setback. I've started taking biotin again (5,000 mcg), am about to cop some garlic shampoo for this extra shedding I've been experiencing from using MT, and I need to kick my DC up a notch to once a week. Hopefully, I can get it together by NYE.


----------



## kinkylove (Nov 16, 2010)

Got my hair pressed yesterday. Pics attached. The last two pics are my hair in a banana clip. 

I was finally able to give myself a decent trim too. Haven't had a trim in nine months. 

But anyway, April is still the month I'm guessing I'll be MBL  I'm about to go back to keeping my hair hidden in a wig. Won't reveal it again until New Years Eve. 

ETA: First photo in siggy. View attachment 100193View attachment 100195


----------



## chasturner84 (Nov 16, 2010)

I want to join! I told myself that I would play it safe and stick with the BSL 2011 Challenge only but now I think I want to join this one too. I feel that MBL is a big stretch for me because I am a slow (but steady) grower and need like 6+ inches (with a good trim) but if I can just get close to MBL by Dec 2011 it would be fantastic! 

Regimen? Stretch relaxers 16-18 weeks, clarify monthly, co wash once a week, shampoo on the weekend (alternating protein and moisturizing products weekly), DC weekly with heat, moisturize and seal daily, PS at least 5-6 days/week, limit direct heat, dust bi-monthly, trim when needed, protect hair nightly

Products? Protein Products: Shampoo-AO GPB; Condish-ApHogee 2 min; ApHogee 2 step (every 8 weeks) Moisturizing Products: Shampoo-Kenra Moisturizing Shampoo; Condish- Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner; DC: Mix of ApHogee 2 min, Kenra MC, and oil of choice; Other Products: Co Wash condish- AO Island Naturals; Leave in- GVP Condish; Seal with WGO; Moisturize with Scurl or Wave Nouveau; Silicon Mix when at least 10 weeks post 

Starting Pic:




After Oct 2010 trim


----------



## rockstar (Nov 16, 2010)

Regimen: Low speed/low heat diffusing and bunning. I wash or cowash my hair once per week and DC every 2 weeks with heat. Clarify once per month.  

Goal Month: May of 2011

Pic for starting length:


----------



## Charz (Nov 16, 2010)

MrsHouston said:


> What a beautiful hair color!  Is that your natural color or what color is it?


 
Gee thanks! I get it colored at an Aveda Salon!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Nov 16, 2010)

Still chugging along. I'm under the pibbs right now with grey flexirods. I love tighter curls because they hold longer and I can go days with just finger combing my hair.


----------



## make_me_over (Nov 16, 2010)

Add me to this challenge PLEASE! 
*Regimen:*
This is my regimen for now until the end of the year:

Wash every 7 days, with a cowash or 2 sprinkled in between
Prepoo & DC with each wash
Apply leave-in, twist or braid, moisturize, seal & bag
I am also using mtg, msm, & vitamin daily as growth aids

*Goal Month:* August 2011 (because I need to do some major trimming this year)
*
Pic for starting length*: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Almost BSL


----------



## KenyaDoll (Nov 17, 2010)

YAY!!! I want in!

Regimen and Products: 
Deep Condition 2x week (Neutrogena Moisture Mask) and moisturize 1-2 times per day (Yes to carrots or Honeysuckle Rose).  I will keep my hair in a bun, under a half wig, or in my natural flat twist style.  I will flatiron only for progress pics (between 8-16 weeks apart).  I also plan to do monthly S&D.  Protein (Aphogee 2 min or two step) will be used as needed.  

Goal Date: December 2011

Starting Pic Attached:


----------



## MzShouldaLength (Nov 18, 2010)

A little late, but count me in as well.

Regimen:
Relaxer every 10-12 weeks with African Pride Regular relaxer
Wash once a week with Roux shampoo to clarify (I use cones)
DC once a week with NTM Hair Mask mixed with honey, EVOO, and Dabur Vatika
Henna once a month
Daily moisturize with V05 mix(V05 moisture milk, honey, EVOO, and Hawaiian Silky 14 n 1, and whole leaf aloe vera)
Seal with Dabur Vatika
No heat except for special occassions
Avocado mask once a month

Goal month:
Well I'm pretty much BSL right now, so I am shooting for MBL by June 2011 (hopefully sooner)

I will come back and post a pic later!

Smooches ladies! HHJ!!!


----------



## KhandiB (Nov 18, 2010)

Id like to join this challenge

Regimen: DC weekly, SAA's and Ceremides, Flat Iron once a month, braid outs, twistouts, bantu knot sets and rollersets (hopefully) will be my styles 

Goal Month: December 2011

Pic for starting length: Will post tomorrow


----------



## MrsHouston (Nov 18, 2010)

So I found out I made BSL today.  I took my braids down and did a length check in several spots.  Hopefully I can make MBL my May 2011.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Nov 18, 2010)

[USER]chasturner84[/USER], chasturner84 (idk mention isn't working) I was wondering when you were going to join this challenge because although you don't want to claim it yet....YOU ARE BSL!!!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Nov 19, 2010)

Love the number of ladies in this challenge. Hopefully we can all have the word PASS next to our names a year from now. Good luck, everyone!

My next length check will be around 12/13. Aiming for full BSL....


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm loving the number of ladies in the challenge also.  

My next update will be around January 4. I'll be grasping for BSB.


----------



## chasturner84 (Nov 19, 2010)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> [USER]chasturner84[/USER], chasturner84 (idk mention isn't working) I was wondering when you were going to join this challenge because although you don't want to claim it yet....YOU ARE BSL!!!


 
I am NOT! LOL (maybe Apr of next year?) I know that I won't be able to make full MBL by next Dec but I think I can possibly graze it. I'm also considering my first 6 month stretch...maybe that could help thrust me along


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm BSB currently so I'm pushing for MBL Summer 2011


----------



## Sugar (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi Ladies -

Is it too late to join this challenge? I'm gunnin' for MBL next year!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 21, 2010)

Ok...Ladies, help me out please...the difference between full BSL and MBL is???


----------



## chasturner84 (Nov 21, 2010)

^^ I always thought your hair was full BSL when it the majority rests  at and/or passes the BSL mark. You can also be grazing MBL, but not full MBL at this point...I'm no expert so I hope someone else chimes in.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Nov 21, 2010)

I think the most accurate way to know is to measure ur back with a tape measurer, split that in half and there you have it...MBL  Of course it can vary because ive seen some very awkwardly shaped people who have super short torso and a high waist so MBL can be WL at the same time


----------



## Charz (Nov 21, 2010)

I would just measure the middle of your back for MBL.


----------



## beauti (Nov 21, 2010)

*hellerr!! can i join?? *


Regimen: *i just apply my sulfur mix every night...*

Goal Month: *february....*

Pic for starting length: *pic taken last month*


----------



## Janet' (Nov 21, 2010)

@Beauti- Lovely hair!!


----------



## beauti (Nov 26, 2010)

*bumping!! i couldnt find this thread! happy holidays!*


----------



## lushlady (Nov 28, 2010)

Count me in.

Regimen:  Wash, aphoghee 2-min., conditioner every week.  Deep condition with steam at least every other week.  Baggy at night when needed.  Wigs, weaves, buns, and updo's for my styling options. I will TRY to only use direct heat twice next year instead of my usual 4 times a year.

Goal Month: November 2011

Pic for starting length:  I will post a starting pic in late-Dec. or early-Jan.


----------



## CandyCurls (Nov 28, 2010)

*...........................................*

...........................................


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Nov 28, 2010)

Hello ladies, Im in I just did a trim I was hoping to be grazing BSL by the end of this year but I trimmed so Im at a full healthy APL so Im in for the challenge will be back to post starting pics....my regimen is simple....
Cowashing like 3 or 4 times a week (I work out a lot)
Sealing with castor oil
Massages
Growth aids
Weekly deep condition
Once a month protein treatment

tweak requirement as needed


----------



## DarkandLovely (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm in!!!
My reggie is pretty simple. It consists of low manipulation, wash and DC weekly, moisturize/seal/baggy every night (or at least most), sleep with silk or sating scarf/bonnett, protective style at least 5 days, limit direct heat to no more than 2 times a month, stretch relaxers for 4 months

My goal month: is July-August

I will post my starting pic after my relaxer at the end of the month b/c I will not flat iron my hair until then.


----------



## CandyCurls (Dec 1, 2010)

*...........................................*

...........................................


----------



## Qtee (Dec 5, 2010)

I wanna join..I'm hoping to be MBL by December 2011..I will post pics 2morrow..


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Dec 5, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Ok...Ladies, help me out please...the difference between full BSL and MBL is???


 
I would say it's the point halfway between BSB (below shoulder blade) and the waist.  At least that's how I'm going to measure my length when I decide I'm MBL.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 5, 2010)

I will post my starting pic January 1. Hopefully, I will be MBL when I straighten, but I want to stay here until I'm full MBL...


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey Ladies! Just a quick update. I'm now bsb/full apl, and I probably won't update again till next March or so. I plan to be full bsl by next May and mbl by next Decmber :crossfingers:

Happy holidays ladies and HHG!! MBL here we come


----------



## Enyo (Dec 5, 2010)

My retention is getting better with the use of garlic shampoo, good hair days pins courtesy of Allandra, and hair sticks instead elastic, monthly BAQ henna treatments followed by a DC, weekly DC, and daily protein drinks. I can wrap the lower section of my hair into my armpit (ew, lol) but that's a good sign. I couldn't do that before.


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 6, 2010)

Janet' said:


> I will post my starting pic January 1. Hopefully, I will be MBL when I straighten, but I want to stay here until I'm full MBL...



Hey girl (strong supporter Janet'). I can't wait to see your reveal! You are doing well( I saw your fotki).Since I havent quite made MBL yet maybe I will post my starting pic February and join the this 2011 MBL challenge.I plan to stretch til February. I think I will wait til Febuary because I plan to get my hair straightened before Valentines day!HHG!!!


----------



## Wynndie (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm in!!! I want to reach full MBL by maybe June 2011!! I have to revamp my regime and get a trim!  Good luck ladies!!


----------



## beauti (Dec 7, 2010)

*hi ladies!! updating...i weaved my hair up last thursday...been kinda lazy :/ will apply sulfur mix tonight*


----------



## Janet' (Dec 7, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> Hey girl (strong supporter Janet'). I can't wait to see your reveal! You are doing well( I saw your fotki).Since I havent quite made MBL yet maybe I will post my starting pic February and join the this 2011 MBL challenge.I plan to stretch til February. I think I will wait til Febuary because I plan to get my hair straightened before Valentines day!HHG!!!



Aww, thanks casey3035! Thanks for visiting my fotki as well. Yes, come on and join us for a little bit!!!


----------



## MzOptimistic (Dec 8, 2010)

Is it Too Late to join this Challenge If, Not I'm In.

Regimen: Shampoo hair once a week, co wash every other day, deep condition once a week, apply Megatek every other day, keep hair bunned up. That's all for now. I will add more later Vits: For now just Biotin.

Goal Month: I'm gonna say Dec 2011

Pic for starting length: I will take one tonight when I wash my hair. Oh lawd. I forgot how to upload the pic on here. It's been so long.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 8, 2010)

Made MBL.... however depending on my salon visit tomorrow and how much I decide to trim (0.5-2 inches) it might put me back at BSL or slightly above. It's cool because I wasn't planning to be MBL until May or June 2011.


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 8, 2010)

The new year hasn't begun yet and progress is already being made!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 8, 2010)

Okay this challeneg is an easy one without any complicated requirement and so with that said loulou82, please add me in. I am not even APL yet but I have a lot of hopes for 2011. I am fianlly trying out the Hairfinity vitamins for 2011 and closely watching for any improvement in the speed of growth of my hair while taking it. I want to see for myself what the hype is all about.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 8, 2010)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Made MBL.... however depending on my salon visit tomorrow and how much I decide to trim (0.5-2 inches) it might put me back at BSL or slightly above. It's cool because I wasn't planning to be MBL until May or June 2011.


 
Lookin' good BB. Don't let your stylist take off too much now. Watch her closely.


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 8, 2010)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Made MBL.... however depending on my salon visit tomorrow and how much I decide to trim (0.5-2 inches) it might put me back at BSL or slightly above. It's cool because I wasn't planning to be MBL until May or June 2011.


Wow! You made it! I am happy for you and hopeful for myself!


----------



## SingBrina (Dec 10, 2010)

As an update a few weeks ago I took out by extensions and cut my new growth back to bra strap, so now its a blunt cut just at the bra strap, I am really happy with it. In just one month and a half of having my hair in a weave it has helped it. It is fuller and more manageable. I put in another partial weave, that starts at the top tip of my hair and below, it adds like three inches to my length and looks crazy natural. I also put a semi dye which helped my hair blend in to the extensions more, need to update that pic on fotki. For now on Fotki I just update a pic of my blunt cut. Hope everyone is doing well. I will prob be at MBL in May or June of next year


----------



## Janet' (Dec 10, 2010)

Congrats SingBrina on making blunt BSL! Welcome to the MBL Challenge!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 10, 2010)

Okay back at BSL  (siggy pic)....should make MBL again in a few months  Im guessing March or April.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 10, 2010)

^^^But your hair looks so lush and long...Why doesn't BSL look long to ME on MY head...


----------



## DarkandLovely (Dec 11, 2010)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Made MBL.... however depending on my salon visit tomorrow and how much I decide to trim (0.5-2 inches) it might put me back at BSL or slightly above. It's cool because I wasn't planning to be MBL until May or June 2011.


 
Congrats! Your hair looks gawgeous


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 11, 2010)

Janet' said:


> ^^^But your hair looks so lush and long...Why doesn't BSL look long to ME on MY head...



What? Your BSL looks long to me "on your head"-lol. I feel ya though-I think the same thing about my bug ole head! LOL


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 11, 2010)

mine doesnt seem long to me either. i could prob be at HL and still say the same thingerplexed


Janet' said:


> ^^^But your hair looks so lush and long...Why doesn't BSL look long to ME on MY head...


----------



## KenyaDoll (Dec 11, 2010)

I am still in my half wig/sew in thingy.  I plan to take it down and flat iron it toward the end of the week.  I hope that I have made progress


----------



## aa9746 (Dec 12, 2010)

Please add me to this challenge. hhg


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Dec 17, 2010)

* Alright I'm posting my picture I took it quick. I trimmed my hair a couple of months back.  Im thinking about putting my hair in its own individuals redoing it every 4 days until Febuary but I haven't made up my mind yet. 

12-17-10: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## aa9746 (Dec 17, 2010)

PeculiarDaye said:


> * Alright I'm posting my picture I took it quick. I trimmed my hair a couple of months back.  Im thinking about putting my hair in its own individuals redoing it every 4 days until Febuary but I haven't made up my mind yet.
> 
> 12-17-10:
> 
> ...



I think you need the WL challenge.  Congrats on MBL


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 17, 2010)

aa9746 said:


> I think you need the WL challenge.  Congrats on MBL



I agree! If your siggy pic is current, aa9746, you may need to head over to the WL Challenge too .


----------



## wyldcurlz (Dec 17, 2010)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Made MBL.... however depending on my salon visit tomorrow and how much I decide to trim (0.5-2 inches) it might put me back at BSL or slightly above. It's cool because I wasn't planning to be MBL until May or June 2011.



your hair is sooo nice & thick! absolutely beautiful!! congrats on MBL!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 17, 2010)

PeculiarDaye said:


> * Alright I'm posting my picture I took it quick. I trimmed my hair a couple of months back.  Im thinking about putting my hair in its own individuals redoing it every 4 days until Febuary but I haven't made up my mind yet.
> 
> 12-17-10:
> 
> ...



Um..Sweets, You are ABSOLUTELY MBL...Here's to WL 2011


----------



## Katherina (Dec 17, 2010)

PeculiarDaye said:


> * Alright I'm posting my picture I took it quick. I trimmed my hair a couple of months back.  Im thinking about putting my hair in its own individuals redoing it every 4 days until Febuary but I haven't made up my mind yet.
> 
> 12-17-10:*



Girl, quit with that hairorexia. You know you are already MBL! 

Now go get that WL HAIR!!!!!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Dec 17, 2010)

aa9746 said:


> I think you need the WL challenge.  Congrats on MBL





* Thank you. I wasn't sure if it was MBL, I'm glad I made it. I already joined the WL challenge I'm hoping to make it by or before November next year.  I'm excited. *


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Dec 17, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> I agree! If your siggy pic is current, aa9746, you may need to head over to the WL Challenge too .



*its current, I took it today. 
I already a member of the WL challenge *


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Dec 17, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Um..Sweets, You are ABSOLUTELY MBL...Here's to WL 2011





*Yayy, I thought it was going to take me until Febuary next year, but aye WL 2011 I'm ready for it. *


----------



## chasturner84 (Dec 17, 2010)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *its current, I took it today.
> I already a member of the WL challenge *



Awww I guess there was a bit of confusion because my post was directed at aa9746. I was telling her to head over to the WL challenge with you because she's quickly approaching  MBL


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Dec 17, 2010)

Elle97 said:


> Girl, quit with that hairorexia. You know you are already MBL!
> 
> Now go get that WL HAIR!!!!!



*((..Laughing..)) is it that noticeable?  I'm going to have to stock around for a little bit for some reassurance . 

Im working on the Waist Length hair, the best I can , Thank you. *


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Dec 17, 2010)

chasturner84 said:


> Awww I guess there was a bit of confusion because my post was directed at aa9746. I was telling her to head over to the WL challenge with you because she's quickly approaching  MBL



*I just noticed, I apologize this cold must be getting to my head  yeah she should though, she is getting there quickly*


----------



## Bella02 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi ladies

I finally downloaded my pictures so attached is my Dec 4th length check. Stretched my hair longest layers are just grazing the top of BSB. Thinking another 2 inches and I will be grazing BSL then on to MBL which I hope to reach my Dec. 2011.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 18, 2010)

Bella02


----------



## SilkySwag (Dec 18, 2010)

I would like to join! I'm hoping to make MBL December 2011.
Regimen: 
Wash & DC 1x week
Wear my hair up or in a bun at least 3 days out of the week.
Moisturize & seal daily
Massage scalp 2x week

Here is my starting pic


----------



## beanie44 (Dec 18, 2010)

PeculiarDaye congrats on MBL.   OT are you in the Navy I noticed the earrings in your siggy and they look familiar.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Dec 18, 2010)

* Welcome Bella02 and SilkySwag*


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Dec 18, 2010)

*@Beanie44, Thank you.*


----------



## aa9746 (Dec 18, 2010)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *I just noticed, I apologize this cold must be getting to my head  yeah she should though, she is getting there quickly*


I'm in the WL challenge too!


----------



## KenyaDoll (Dec 18, 2010)

Highly pissed right now guys.  I flatironed my hair today (for progress pics and for the holidays).  I asked the lady at great clips to cut a half an inch off the bottom of my hair and this is what I got instead:


----------



## Janet' (Dec 19, 2010)

^^^Dang! Another one bites the dust!!!!  I'm so sorry @KenyaDoll!!! Well, at least your ends are blunt and your hair will grow back in no time!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 19, 2010)

@SilkySwag


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 19, 2010)

@KenyaDoll, the stylist took off a lot but your ends look great! You won't need a pair scissors touching your head for a while.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Dec 20, 2010)

aa9746 said:


> I'm in the WL challenge too!




*I seen you on there the other day, YAY! Next year has so many possibilities.  I think I'm going to go for the Hip Length Challenge. Though that shall be one heck of a challenge. I have faith.*


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Dec 20, 2010)

*@KenyaDoll, Its okay she made it easier for you anyway.  No Trims for awhile now agreed? *


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok I am officially joining MBL 2011 challenge. Here is my updated photo taken from tonight. If you cant see it it is in my photos on LHCF. It should be the cover for MBL 2010 challenge. Sorry but I am not good at this AT ALL!





http://[IMG]http://www.longhaircareforum.com/picture.php?albumid=4510&pictureid=100989[/IMG]


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Dec 20, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> Ok I am officially joining MBL 2011 challenge. Here is my updated photo taken from tonight. If you cant see it it is in my photos on LHCF. It should be the cover for MBL 2010 challenge. Sorry but I am not good at this AT ALL!



Soo....are you not MBL now?


----------



## CandyCurls (Dec 20, 2010)

*...........................................*

...........................................


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Dec 20, 2010)

Im joining this challenge. I cut the tail off in my siggy pic..I hope to be full "U" shaped MBL by the end of the year or so..the cut wasnt intentional...it just kinda happened..However, I do like blunt, fresh ends to start a new year. I will be wearing half wigs faithfully and keeping up with the rest of my regimen like clock work. I tend to not join challenges years beforehand so this is why Im joining right now.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Dec 21, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> Ok I am officially joining MBL 2011 challenge. Here is my updated photo taken from tonight. If you cant see it it is in my photos on LHCF. It should be the cover for MBL 2010 challenge. Sorry but I am not good at this AT ALL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* You are definitely MBL*


----------



## aa9746 (Dec 21, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> Ok I am officially joining MBL 2011 challenge. Here is my updated photo taken from tonight. If you cant see it it is in my photos on LHCF. It should be the cover for MBL 2010 challenge. Sorry but I am not good at this AT ALL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Congrats on reaching MBL!!!*


----------



## Janet' (Dec 21, 2010)

Welp, Casey...It's official!!!! Of to the WL Challenge!!!!


----------



## make_me_over (Dec 21, 2010)

Umm where is the eject button 4 ALL the lovely ladies who are already MBL, and want to join this challenge?  I'm just going 2 catapult you up outta here and into the WL challenge...Seat belts Ladies! BYE GIRL HHJ


----------



## Janet' (Dec 21, 2010)

^^^I agree!!! Once I straigthen, if I am MBL...I will kick myself out, lol...


----------



## make_me_over (Dec 21, 2010)

Janet' said:


> ^^^I agree!!! Once I straigthen, if I am MBL...I will kick myself out, lol...



Janet....I mean we love ya but, yea we gotta letcha go too hun  (you know you MBL, stop playin)


----------



## Janet' (Dec 21, 2010)

Girl...I aint claimin nuffin till Dec 31, 2010 11:59 pm    But SERIOUSLY,   

Ya'll are stuck with me for 10 more days, at least!!!!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 21, 2010)

you guys are silly


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for the support ladies-I honestly thought I needed at least another inch. Thanks again!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Dec 21, 2010)

*Wellllllll dont push the Eject button on me because, I might Trim before the 31st so yall might be stuck with me a little while longer. Im debating on it. *


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 21, 2010)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *Wellllllll dont push the Eject button on me because, I might Trim before the 31st so yall might be stuck with me a little while longer. Im debating on it. *


I decided I won't be trimming nothing til I reach my WL goal. Then I will clean it up a bit!


----------



## aa9746 (Dec 22, 2010)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *Wellllllll dont push the Eject button on me because, I might Trim before the 31st so yall might be stuck with me a little while longer. Im debating on it. *


 
I think you'd still be there with a trim or dusting (no cutting please). Just kidding. Do what works for you and we will support you.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Dec 22, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> I decided I won't be trimming nothing til I reach my WL goal. Then I will clean it up a bit!



*You'll be there in no time I'm sure. I wish I could wait until I reached WL to trim but I dont want to chance my ends splitting anymore. Do you have a month you expect to make it in?*


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Dec 22, 2010)

aa9746 said:


> I think you'd still be there with a trim or dusting (no cutting please). Just kidding. Do what works for you and we will support you.



*I hope so, oh no cutting for me Thank God. Just a trim or a dust depending on my ends*


----------



## Janet' (Dec 22, 2010)

If you're just dusting, I think that you'll still be at MBL, no?


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 22, 2010)

Aww snap! I'm still on the challengers list???  I need to get on the ball then with this hair growing business. I'm WAYYYYYY behind!


----------



## lushlady (Dec 22, 2010)

Here are my starting pictures.  This is my hair before a rollerset and after a the rollerset that has been finger combed out.  I thought about flat ironing it, but I couldn't bring myself to put that flatiron on my hair this time.  I will save my heat-treat for the spring.

I am full APL and am already impatient for MBL.


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 22, 2010)

@ Peculiar Daye-I'm praying I make it by May 5th-Cinco de Mayo baby! I want that WL swang but who knows. Ummm no worries for you as our lengths look neck and neck. I think we should make it about the same time-if no setbacks occur. I would like to think we will at least be grazing WL by then-what you think?


----------



## cottoncoily (Dec 22, 2010)

Starting pic, hope to make it between June and Oct but definitely by December


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Dec 23, 2010)

*@Janet, Well I hope so If I do trim or dust I will post a picture so everyone could see it. 

@Casey, May 5th sounds good. I was hoping for June-ish but heck I will try to get that May 5th with you.... Hopefully no set backs do occur. Looking at the way these ladies hair grow Im assuming that most of them shall pass up MBL and be heading onto the WL challenge.*


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Dec 23, 2010)

misslaraj said:


> Here are my starting pictures.  This is my hair before a rollerset and after a the rollerset that has been finger combed out.  I thought about flat ironing it, but I couldn't bring myself to put that flatiron on my hair this time.  I will save my heat-treat for the spring.
> 
> I am full APL and am already impatient for MBL.



*Beautiful hair, and Welcome *


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Dec 23, 2010)

cheekyfa1 said:


> Starting pic, hope to make it between June and Oct but definitely by December
> View attachment 103011



*I'm rooting for June for you... oh and welcome Cheeky *


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 23, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Aww snap! I'm still on the challengers list???  I need to get on the ball then with this hair growing business. I'm WAYYYYYY behind!



I'm not taking anyone off the list!  We got 12 months to ride this challenge out. Get on that regimen girl!


----------



## baddison (Dec 23, 2010)

Still hanging in this challenge for 2011.  Did not make BSL in 2010 like I had hoped.  So, I'm confident that I can push for both BSL and MBL in the year 2011!

Let's Go!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 23, 2010)

loulou82 said:


> I'm not taking anyone off the list!  We got 12 months to ride this challenge out. Get on that regimen girl!


 
Ma'am, Yes ma'am!!!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 23, 2010)

@Baddison, you can definitely make MBL next year!!!!  


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shana' (Dec 24, 2010)

Im in

Regimen:
Wash/DC/Rollerset weekly. 
Clarify and protein treatments as needed.
Relax every 12-16 weeks.
No trims, just dusting 


Goal Month: December, hopefully sooner


----------



## eocceas (Dec 26, 2010)

Regimen:

what your regimen will be: eight weeks in braids and after rest w/loose twist for 2-4 wks 
Monthly: Pre-poo, Shampoo with Ayurveda powders, EVOO, loose-twist washing, henna gloss, deep condition & steaming.
Bi-weekly: Co-wash in braids, deep condition with steam
Weekly Winter: Spritz with water and JBCO or glycerin mix. 
Daily Summer: Spritz with water and JBCO or glycerin mix and sealing with coconut oil.

Goal Month: December

Pic for starting length:


----------



## eocceas (Dec 26, 2010)

Btw can anyone plse tell me how to change the signatures  for the bottom of the post?


----------



## tasha5951 (Dec 26, 2010)

misslaraj said:


> Here are my starting pictures.  This is my hair before a rollerset and after a the rollerset that has been finger combed out.  I thought about flat ironing it, but I couldn't bring myself to put that flatiron on my hair this time.  I will save my heat-treat for the spring.
> 
> I am full APL and am already impatient for MBL.



Wow, gorgeous healthy hair. I'm gonna need to work on my roller set because yours came out so beautiful.


----------



## reeko43 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hopefully it is not too late. MBL is my ultimate goal length!!!  I would live happily ever after if I can reach my goal 

regimen:  protein tx every six months, using sulfur/oil mix as part of sulfur challenge, wigs at least 2x per week during cold weather, buns and braidouts, wash/dc once per week, trimmed hair last month so won't trim till the summer.

goal month: Dec. 2011


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey ladies....after a trim....Im posting my starting pic....

I took this picture after my trim in November I plan or desire to be MBL May or JUNE!! WSL 12/2011

I have picked up a little length after the trim because I Was a little depressed after trim because I had some of my hair at BSL and the trim took me right at or above APL but Im heading back to bsb length so Im all smiles....

Protective styles will be my goal...
Castor oil and MN mix is my growth aid

Bi weekly deep condition treatment....
Co wash on a hold until the spring
and protein treatment once a month...

I didnt like the way this color did my hair this time so I think I will decide if I want color again....or not go as light, because my hair didnt like it a little breakage,


----------



## Janet' (Dec 26, 2010)

:welcome3: reeko43 and Lawyer2be371!!!


----------



## cottoncoily (Dec 26, 2010)

Updated starting pic on pg. 15 to reflect a trim/cut that put back to APL. I'm changing my goal date to Dec 2011.


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 27, 2010)

*This is it...add me to the challenge. MBL 2011 or bust! This is my year!*


----------



## NaturalBoss (Dec 27, 2010)

I want to join if it's not too late....I'm already in the WL 2011 challenge, but I guess I need to hit MBL first.

Co-wash 2-3 times per week
DC once a week
Bun 100% of the time (this is subject to change)


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Dec 27, 2010)

In addition to my pics in this post, I'm gonna add my end of the year pic to the thread. Hopefully I can make MBL by my 3rd nappiversary in June.






Happy holidays, ladies!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 27, 2010)

:welcome3:  new MBL 2011 Ladies!!!!!! Happy Hair Growing!!!!


----------



## Qtee (Dec 27, 2010)

Updating my starting pic (or adding a starting pic if I haven't already)


December 2010 length check 
front with head turned





Back


----------



## Janet' (Dec 27, 2010)

4 more days until we get this party started!!!!!


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 27, 2010)

LOL. That's a whole lot of emoticons Janet! I'm so excited about 2011.


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Dec 27, 2010)

Im excited about 2011 also  I want to join! Im BSL and I want to hit midback by July 2011 my 3rd Nappiversary as well... I'll be trimming a bit right before New Years to get a nice start... My starting point is in my siggy


----------



## sj10460 (Dec 27, 2010)

WL Is my ultimate goal...one day I'll be there, (by 2012 fingers crossed) Just wishing everyone a good luck and HHG. I'll be lurking from the sidelines. I have to reach APL first.


----------



## s4pphir3 (Dec 28, 2010)

I've been looking for this thread ... I'm in the wl 2011 challenge but I think I may be overeaching I'm not even full bsl/bsb yet


----------



## Judwill07 (Dec 28, 2010)

Count me in. 

Current length Past 1 1/2" past APL

Currently 17 wks post.

Regimen: Wash, deep condition every 7-10 days using, ORS shampoo, conditioner and hair Mayo, adding extra wheat germ oil, olive oil and jamacian black castor oil to Mayo mix (because of cold weather). Daily moisture with NTM and EVOO or melted OCO. Wear buns, weaves or half wigs.

Goal Month: June 2011 if not sooner

Pic for starting length:




* I would say three good inches and I will be MBL. Currently I'm at the top of my bra strap. Don't want to show my cinnamon rolls in just my bra .


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm late, but can I join too? This is the only hair challenge I am joining this year! I am currently 1.5" from APL, so I am aiming to hit that in April, BSB in August, and then MBL in December.

Regimen:
Sunday: Wash and DC/Amla treatment, seal with mango butter, wet bun with a satin scrunchie (if wearing a phony puff/bun) or put in two jumbo flat two-strand twists (if wearing a wig), baggy overnight on Sunday (my hair tends to get over-moisturized so I only do it once or twice a week)
Co-wash if my hair feels dry, reseal and back to the bun or twists

I am going to be hiding my hair most of the year with the exception of when I straighten in April, August, and December

Goal Month: December 2011


----------



## Blessedmocha (Dec 28, 2010)

Sign me up please,

MBL is my ultimate final destination... I hope to be there by summer 2011.
I am currently 18 months in transition without a BC in sight.. Just small trims until the relaxed ends are gone.

Im currently wigging it till summer with cornrows underneath.. I will be washing once a week and moisturising with spray bottle daily as needed... 

Will upload pic when i redo cornrow in jan 11..


----------



## Lilpaw (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm in!!

Intended Regimen  

Moisturize twice daily.

Wear hair up (in bun or plastic clips) most of the time.

Once per week - Pre-poo w/conditioner or oil, shampoo, deep condition (moisture or protein as needed) and air dry. 

Once per week - Pre-poo w/conditioner or oil, co-wash, roller set and bonnet dry 

 (Clarify once a month)

Relax every 10-12 weeks with Design Essentials Time Release Relaxer

Please forgive the lack of product names. I am currently experimenting with various organic products and I have not yet found my staples. I will report my experiences in my updates.
Thanks


----------



## lisajames96 (Dec 29, 2010)

*Rubbing chin and wondering* Can I be in 2 goal length challenges at once?
Regimen
Wash 1x a week. DC when I wash. Spritz with  water/leave in 1x daily unless flat ironed. Seal with light oil/lite  butter whenever I moisturize at night. Sleep with hair twisted or  pinned, not loose or it matts. Wear bonnet or scarf at night. 
Using heat no more than 4 times this year if not  less. Keeping hair in twists or pinned at night. Detangle at least twice  a month. No trimming, but dusting.
Goal Month:
Full MBL around December




HHG ladies.


----------



## kinkylove (Dec 29, 2010)

Got my hair pressed out for New Years... and experienced a good ol' setback when I did.

The girl who did it, had the flat-iron up really high, and after I got home I noticed I had considerable heat damage, which left the surface of my hair feeling rough.

Then, I sweated out the press a day later after taking a nap, and tried to straighten out my roots again with a hot comb only to burn off a piece (I have no idea how to use hot appliances...which is why I keep my hair wigged up, or go to get it professionally done). 

I am so angry right now... The heat damage from the hot comb incident is now causing my hair to shed in clumps in that section. I'm going to bun it for a couple weeks and then use the Joico reconstructer and the garlic shampoo to see if that helps.

I'm also taking biotin, and staying away from heat until summer 2011. Hopefully the breakage will stop soon. Some pics of the original press are attached.


----------



## Lovelylife (Dec 29, 2010)

2 inches away! I hope I can make full MBL by April.


----------



## ezina (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey, loulou. I think you missed my name (on pg 5) so I'm just re-posting what I wrote with some modifications.


*Regimen*

(1) Co-wash 2-3 times a week. (2) Shampoo and DC every 1-2 weeks or when there is considerate buildup. (3) Apply MT/Castor oil mix to scalp. (4) Moisturize hair. (5) Seal hair shaft and ends with coconut oil, EVOO, or whatever carrier oil I can get my hands on. (6) Style as desired or cover hair in silk scarf/bonnet before sleeping. (7) Daily vitamins: Take 10,000 mcg biotin; 1,000 to 2,000 mg garlic, depending on how much I shed; 400 mcg folic acid; b complex

*Goal Month*

September
*
Pic for starting length*

_(I also go by imab.)_






APL - 11/27/10

Also, I was wondering...based on my pic, do you guys think my MBL and BSL are the same? It appears that way to me, but then again, I'm not too sure.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Dec 29, 2010)

s4pphir3 said:


> I've been looking for this thread ... I'm in the wl 2011 challenge but I think I may be overeaching I'm not even full bsl/bsb yet



*Honestly, I don't believe your overreaching for WL 2011 its very possible. It may feel like its a long distance, but you can get there. 1 WHOLE year before that challenge is even up and you've got all that time to make the beautiful curls grow! You can always join this one too. 

I had no intentions on making it to MBL until feburary next year and I had so many doubts in my mind, and even after going without any products in October I still made it thank God. Don't give up, faith is worth keeping. If you believe it then you can do it.*


----------



## BGT (Dec 30, 2010)

I am joining!  I don't have a very recent one (latest one is my avy and is from October) but I'm BSL now.

Regimen: wash and DC once a week. roller set or braid outs or airdrying straight, protein treatments every 2-3 weeks. 12-16 week relaxer stretches.

Goal month: June


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 30, 2010)

ezina said:


> Hey, loulou. I think you missed my name (on pg 5) so I'm just re-posting what I wrote with some modifications.
> 
> 
> *Regimen*
> ...


It does look like your BSL is actually MBL to me, too.


----------



## CB1731 (Dec 30, 2010)

wheezy807 said:


> It does look like your BSL is actually MBL to me, too.


 

I think so too


----------



## ezina (Dec 30, 2010)

^Thanks, you two. That looks like one less milestone I may have to cover now that I think I'll be conjoining MBL and BSL.


----------



## s4pphir3 (Dec 30, 2010)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *Honestly, I don't believe your overreaching for WL 2011 its very possible. It may feel like its a long distance, but you can get there. 1 WHOLE year before that challenge is even up and you've got all that time to make the beautiful curls grow! You can always join this one too.
> 
> I had no intentions on making it to MBL until feburary next year and I had so many doubts in my mind, and even after going without any products in October I still made it thank God. Don't give up, faith is worth keeping. If you believe it then you can do it.*



Thanks PeculiarDaye! I think I may join after all .. I'll be back at the end of the week to post my starting pics & regimen. 
Good grief now I'm becoming a challenge junkie


----------



## Janet' (Dec 30, 2010)

@Ezina...You are like me...I wear my bra low...so I just claim BSB (Below Shoulder Blade) and then at the bottom of my brastrap  MBL!



ezina said:


> Hey, loulou. I think you missed my name (on pg 5) so I'm just re-posting what I wrote with some modifications.
> 
> 
> *Regimen*
> ...


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 30, 2010)

IA with the other ladies Ezina. Your BSL is MBL.


----------



## DarkandLovely (Dec 31, 2010)

tayflea said:


> I'm in!!!
> My reggie is pretty simple. It consists of low manipulation, wash and DC weekly, moisturize/seal/baggy every night (or at least most), sleep with silk or sating scarf/bonnett, protective style at least 5 days, limit direct heat to no more than 2 times a month, stretch relaxers for 4 months
> 
> My goal month: is July-August
> ...


 
I finally relaxed and flat ironed so here's my offical start pic..unfortunately my hair grows in very uneven but it's growing : )

12/10


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Dec 31, 2010)

Arg.... It seems like i've been stalling at BSL for awhile now!!! Grow hair, grow!!!!


----------



## Janet' (Jan 1, 2011)

Morning Ladies,

Hahahahahahaha...You aren't getting rid of me JUST yet,   Attached are my starting pics and I am not ready or prepared to claim MBL till at least February/March   So, let's get this  started right!!!!!


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jan 1, 2011)

*Regimen:* K.I.S.S - Weekly DC, Monthly Protein Treatments, Moisturize and Seal with S. Curl and EVCO

*Goal Month:*  Dec (i'm a slow grower...but some of you guys don't believe me )
 Side Note....OMG IF I MAKE MBL...I'LL DIE I TELL YOU!!! DIE
*Pic for starting length:*


----------



## cocosweet (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm in. MBL is in sight. I should be there by March 2011.

My reggie is simple: Wash once weekly, DC 2x monthly, protective styles, baby my ends, keep going on my sulfur challenge.


----------



## casey3035 (Jan 1, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Hahahahahahaha...You aren't getting rid of me JUST yet,   Attached are my starting pics and I am not ready or prepared to claim MBL till at least February/March   So, let's get this  started right!!!!!


OMG-you are almost there girl-Feb-yep!


----------



## nappystorm (Jan 1, 2011)

I think I may join. I won't be hitting it until November or December though.


----------



## Janet' (Jan 1, 2011)

casey3035 said:


> OMG-you are almost there girl-Feb-yep!



Lol!!!! Thanks girl...I know, technically, I could claim it because I wear my bra so low- but hey, it's cool- I'm proud of my growth!


----------



## SmileyNY (Jan 2, 2011)

I'd like to join 

My hair is currently slightly longer than APL when straight. I'll post a pic that better shows length later. I'm still trying to figure out what works best for me, but my hair regimen is currently as follows:

Sulfate-free wash & DC once a week
CO wash mid-week
Coconut oil on roots/carrot oil on ends
Novacare Nourishing Spa Leave-in conditioner
Rare heat (maybe 2-3 times a year)
Protective pin-up 5 days a week
Silk sleeper bonnet

ETA: 
MSM Supplements 
Texlax every 12 weeks


----------



## s4pphir3 (Jan 2, 2011)

OK I'm officially joining this challenge. Here's my starting pics, I roller set my hair so in one of the pics I'm trying to stretch the curls and also show that it's not just 2 or 3 strands that touch my bra strap 

Regimen:
Keep hair braided under lace wig ...

Weekly: Prepoo overnight w/ oil, Tea rinse with ayurvedic powders next day, follow up with moisturizing DC, final rise w/ acv & water, moisturize w/ homemade spritz & seal

Monthly: Clarify, roller set (for easier braiding), dust ends, & rebraid

Goal Month: June 2011


----------



## blessedandlucky (Jan 2, 2011)

i'm in, starting today. you ladies go hard starting so early 

Regimen: wash every 7-10 days with abba pure moisture shampoo and condition with ao honeysuckle rose or ao rosa mosqueta (after 6 weeks post). will be deep conditioning with heat each wash. let my hair airdry about 30% and blowdry, relax between 8-10 weeks. i plan to bun more, maybe once or twice a week - i like to enjoy my hair. my signature style is waves using caruso steam rollers. also moisturize more frequently and consistently cover my hair at night. 

Goal Month: december 2011

Pic for starting length: relaxing this weekend and will post then. until then, my siggie is my hair in early october. i had a lot of shedding and breakage recently and i hope my hair isn't still the same length!! (fingers crossed)


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 2, 2011)

:welcome3: Challengers!! It's about to be on for 2011!! I'm excited to see us all succeed in reaching *MBL*. 

I'm no longer updating the challenger list. If anyone wants to still join, come on in.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi ladies!  Here are a couple of starting pics.  I'm 9 weeks post today so my new growth isn't quite straight (you may notice some poofiness in the crown).

I wash my hair twice a week (sometimes only once depending on my schedule and the weather).  I deep condition each time I wash it.  I texlax every 13 weeks.  When I get pretty far into my stretch I blowdry/flat iron once a week to keep my hair from tangling so much.

Hmmmmm...what else? I don't do much protective styling unless I'm having a bad hair day.  I pretty much wear it down everyday.  I'm more into low manipulation styles like braidouts, pin curls, and flexirods.











ETA: I should not talk on the phone and post at the same time


----------



## casey3035 (Jan 3, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Lol!!!! Thanks girl...I know, technically, I could claim it because I wear my bra so low- but hey, it's cool- I'm proud of my growth!



Oh yeah you most definitely could claim it now-I just thought in FEB you said (in another thread) you would claim the FULL MBL...so you're almost THERE-LOLZ! I am right with you I will claim FULL MBL in February!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm ready to go after MBL, I'm doing natural braids this whole year. I'm waiting for my vitamin order to come through the mail and I'll be good to go!


----------



## pattyr5 (Jan 4, 2011)

I hope its not too late to jump in too.  I hope to make BSB by September 2011.  Even though I need a trim I am not touching the scissors  until I get to at least 2 full inches below BSB.  

I'll be starting my MSM again, Washing 2x a week, 1x week moisture DC, 1x per month protein DC and doing Rollersets without heat.


----------



## Janet' (Jan 4, 2011)

casey3035 said:


> Oh yeah you most definitely could claim it now-I just thought in FEB you said (in another thread) you would claim the FULL MBL...so you're almost THERE-LOLZ! I am right with you I will claim FULL MBL in February!



 I did!!! Yay!!! We can claim it together then!!!


----------



## pattyr5 (Jan 4, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Hahahahahahaha...You aren't getting rid of me JUST yet,   Attached are my starting pics and I am not ready or prepared to claim MBL till at least February/March   So, let's get this  started right!!!!!


 

Oooh, this is you? Girl, your hair is so pretty...and it looks like you are already at MBL


----------



## Aireen (Jan 4, 2011)

*UPDATE*: Hello everyone, I took a long break from LHCF and I've only been popping in recently for a short time now but I decided to check-in. I hope everyone is doing well on their haircare journey and the new year brings lots of growth.   

I think I've only updated with pictures once (if you missed that, the same picture is in my signature) but I will be again for this year sometime between now and March depending on when I get my relaxer. I am now air-drying instead of blow-drying to get my hair to the best possible health that I can under its conditions and to also retain as much length as I can. For now my regimen is wash, condition, and air-dry with no leave-ins, moisturizers, oils, or butters included. Due to this, I stress heavily on conditioners to help maintain manageability, length, and a proper moisture/protein balance. I've been slacking on taking my multi-vitamins but I'm hoping I'll change that with my new year's resolutions by at least taking a regular dose every other day. 

Anyway that's it for now, I know that was very abrupt, I'll be back with new pictures soon! HHG everyone! 

*ETA*: I just realized one of the objectives is to come in and update regularly. I won't have much to add but I'll try to follow the rules and at least add a line or two concerning my hair especially since it's already 2011.


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Jan 4, 2011)

I joined this challenge a couple of weeks ago, but I didnt see my name on the list, I am hoping to reach MBL by July..
I am: Relaxed
I wash my hair every 2 weeks
I rotate a set number of products in my regimen

Clarify once a month with ORS creamy aloe
I always: Wash with CON green or One n Only Argan oil shampoo no matter which week it is

On moisture weeks: 
Deep condition with ORS replenshing conditioner (old formula) in a bottle or
One n Only Argan oil moisture repair conditioner or
lustrasilk shea butter mango cholesterol 

On protein weeks:
Apply aphogee 2 minute reconstructor for 5-10min under cap with heat then rinse and apply silk elements moisturizing treatment or
Apply one n only argan oil restorative mask for 15 minutes under cap with heat, rinse, then apply moisturizing conditioner or
ORS hair mayonnaise under cap with heat, rinse, apply moisturizing conditioner
For both weeks I: 
Deep condition for up to an hour with heat, rinse, 
Apply porosity control for 1 min then do a cold water rinse
Apply leave in Herbal essence long term relationship
Sit under hooded dryer until 80% dry, blow dry, apply one n only argan oil serum, then style.

Moisturize with Qhemet burdock root (always) and sealing with almond oil in the winter and coconut oil in the summer

*too distraught to post starting pic, Im back at BSB tho****


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Jan 4, 2011)

s4pphir3 said:


> Thanks PeculiarDaye! I think I may join after all .. I'll be back at the end of the week to post my starting pics & regimen. 
> Good grief now I'm becoming a challenge junkie





s4pphir3 said:


> OK I'm officially joining this challenge. Here's my starting pics, I roller set my hair so in one of the pics I'm trying to stretch the curls and also show that it's not just 2 or 3 strands that touch my bra strap
> 
> Regimen:
> Keep hair braided under lace wig ...
> ...



*Your welcome. I think Im a challenge Junkie as well :/

Im glad you decided to join, You are definitly a step close to MBL and that makes you two steps closer WL. 
*


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 4, 2011)

Sugar said:


> Hi ladies!  Here are a couple of starting pics.
> tki.com/Naeemah/blowdryflat-iron-1-2-11/kenyas-hair-1-2-11.html[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...



I can't see the pictures. 



Firstborn2 said:


> I'm ready to go after MBL, I'm doing natural braids this whole year. I'm waiting for my vitamin order to come through the mail and I'll be good to go!



What vitamins did you decide to go with? I'm taking a multi, Biotin, and MSM powder. I'm terrible with being consistent though.



pattyr5 said:


> I hope its not too late to jump in too.  I hope to make BSB by September 2011.  Even though I need a trim I am not touching the scissors  until I get to at least 2 full inches below BSB.
> 
> I'll be starting my MSM again, Washing 2x a week, 1x week moisture DC, 1x per month protein DC and doing Rollersets without heat.



Welcome! You look close if not there already. 

@Aireene: Thanks for the update. I'll be on the lookout for your pics.



SuchMagnificance said:


> I joined this challenge a couple of weeks ago, but I didnt see my name on the list, I am hoping to reach MBL by July..



I updated the list a few days ago and included you. Did you get an unwanted hair cut? You were at MBL if I remember correctly.


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm in this challenge. I haven't really posted since I joined. 

I reached MBL last month. I still want to an inch or two before I claim full MBL. 

I'll post a regimen as soon as I figure it out.  I just make sure my hair stays moisturized and clean. I can't think of anything else to add...will post when I do.


----------



## afrochique (Jan 5, 2011)

I would like to join this challenge. I hope to make MBL (hopefully by) Dec 2011.


*Regimen*: Clarify monthly (Nexxus Aloe Rid or Suave Clarifying Shampoo), Wash weekly (CON detangling shampoo or Queen Helene garlic shampoo), DC weekly( alternate Aphogee 2min, ORS Mayo, Queen Helene Cholesterol), leave some HE HH in hair while airdrying, moisturize (S-Curl, or Infusium 23+water mix) and seal (JBCO) after air drying, and as needed during the week.
-Wigging daily (while outside of the house) and baggying nightly.
-Stretching relaxers.

Pic:


----------



## afrochique (Jan 5, 2011)

*SuchMagnificance*: Sorry about your setback. You will be back and longer within no time.


----------



## Janet' (Jan 5, 2011)

pattyr5 said:


> Oooh, this is you? Girl, your hair is so pretty...and it looks like you are already at MBL



   Tis I!!! Yes, I'm getting a consensus of people saying that I am already MBL but I'll be with you ladies till the end of February/March so I can be confident in my claimage (if that's even a word)! Thank you so much for the compliment!


----------



## ojemba (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Happy New Year and Best wishes to all on your hair journey.

I'm hoping to make full MBL by Dec 2011. I was in the BSL by Dec 2010 and didn't quiet make my goal because I had a good trim after my last retouch in Dec 2010 but I'm very happy with my overall hair health because its thick and healthy. Now I will be focusing hard core on retaining all my inches. 

Me Reggie will include weekly co-washing and clarify when needed.
Moisture and Seal daily, maybe 2x a day.
Deep Condition after ever co-wash weekly alternating with protein (aphogee 2 min) and moisture.
PS 100% (I'm in the HYH Challenge) My PS of choice will be wigging and I may get some braids depending on my mood. 

My starting Pic is the second picture in my siggy.


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 5, 2011)

Just checking in with an update. Flat ironed my har for DH on New Year's eve.  I am in the Hide Your Hair challenge so I have since been wearing my hair up in a curly french roll.  I made a half butt looking scorched length shirt with an iron on thanks to one of the posters.  I just don't know how to follow directions  for iron ons well.  So, here's my pic.  According to the rules of the other challenge, I won't be able to update pics any more until June.  Not sure where MBL is on me but the bottom of the bra I had on today is at #5 on the shirt.  I guess MBL would be at #6?


----------



## soon2bsl (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey ladies! I'd like to join this challenge. Just a little background, I was SL in June 09 when I first began my HHG and 18 months later made MBL in Dec 2010. However I had been transitioning for 18 months when I recently decided to chop 6+ inches, and BC'd on Dec 27th! I'm now back at APL but don't regret my decision at all.  So my goals for this year is to make BSL this summer and MBL (this time fully natural) by Dec 2011. Look forward to us all reaching our MBL goals together!


----------



## Lucia (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm IN!  
My starting stats & Regimen below:  

I did my last cut Nov 2010 and cut about 2-3 inches off, and now my hair is blunt BSL. No cuts, trims until at least 6 months have passed. 

Current Length: BSL 
Stg full WL some longer lead hairs @ HL
LTG TL 

Regimen
CW whenever I feel like it usually weekly 
Daily or every 2 days moisturize and seal evco or 
EVOO/WGO mix then STCC and Shea butter 
Aloe Vera gel for frizzy edges. PS all the time 
Nightly Scalp massage with oil mix+MTG
DC when I need 
Protein when I need 
Trims 2x year 2" max

Products 
Suave Tropical Coconut Conditioner STCC 
EVCO 
EVOO/WGO 50/50 mix
Aloe Vera gel
East/west shea butter 
Kinky Curly Knot Today and 
Kinky Curly Curling Custard for Wash n Go's

Vitamins 
Essential Prenatal Vitamins-Whole Foods Brand
Vit C 1000-1500 mg
Amino Acid Complex
Omega 3-6-9, Calcium
Liquid Vitamin B12 

Essential Amino Acids+ B12 +B complex vits=HF 37, so save your money. 
I switched out my reg multi for prenatal I used to take it cause it's basically Bargello's vitamin regimen (in my journal blog) in 1 pill and I got superfast length results taking it. The reason I take Vit C daily is the body doesn't absorb other vitmins if Vit C isn't present as well. 

More detail in fotki products album
I claim TL!

ETA: My main PS will be well moisturized, oiled and buttered baggied bun, covered with clean stocking during the day, no phonytails

Pic is dry hair brushed/frizzed out. 
http://images12.fotki.com/v216/photo...MG_0417-vi.jpg


----------



## Janet' (Jan 6, 2011)

@ Lucia...You'll be MBL in a couple of months- definitely!


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've decided to retire my weave earlier than expected. I'm going to finish out this install and start wearing a wig and my own hair. I've been researching curly wig and it seems I may go with the LaJay by Vanessa. If anyone has any curly wig suggestions let me know!


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't see my name on the updated list... 
I don't have a real update but I wore my first WNG puff yesterday while on vacation and it actually looked decent, which lets me know it's definitely growing and I am pretty happy about it.
Don't have pics yet (I'm on the plane), but I made a vid, so it should be up on my channel tomorrow if you're really interested. Nothing spectacular, though.
YouTube - davisb88's Channel


----------



## SilkySwag (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm wearing my hair in twists this week. I'll probably wear a twistout this weekend and bun all next week.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm saving for a wig, ya'll. I want to add this option to my regimen for a change of pace. I wore my hair in several braids for the past few days and I liked not touching it.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 6, 2011)

Janet' said:


> @ Lucia...You'll be MBL in a couple of months- definitely!



Thanks, I hope so, and I'm doing everything for that to happen very very soon. I started the TL 2011 challenge so I'm serious about reaching my goals this year, last year was recovery this year is crazy growth and length.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 7, 2011)

Happy New Year!

I am so excited.  I am 3 inches away from MBL!  Year end update in my siggy.  I will do a 5 month stretch until my one year anniversary in May.  I'm praying that I reach MBL by then.  YAY!  HHG!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 7, 2011)

Joining since I lurk enough.

Well my tentative reggie is just buns and updos for a couple weeks or so then wash and repeat. I may start doing henna and protein treatments. Once I find a proper DC that is. Also I'll try to trim every 6 months or so. 

AND NO HEAT NADA

I hope to reach MBL even just a few strands by new years eve or so. I only retained a couple inches in 2010 so we'll see how that goes

Starting pic is attached. Sorry for the fuzzy picture and the backfat.


----------



## Aireen (Jan 14, 2011)

*UPDATE*: Hi everyone, I recently did an update but decided to do another one to say that I'm BSB!  I haven't relaxed yet so no update pictures until then. I should be happier, but right now I'm so impatient when it comes to waiting that I just want to be WL already. BSB does NOT feel long AT ALL — I actually still feel like I'm SL to be honest.  Oh well, I'm satisfied since I was starting to get discouraged after seeing other people's fast progress. 

Anyway, that's it for now; I hope you're all doing well and that you're seeing tons of progress on your hair journeys, HHG!


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 14, 2011)

Congrats, Aireen!
If you haven't relaxed yet, you might even be past BSB, right?


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 14, 2011)

@ Davisbr88, you've been added.


----------



## Aireen (Jan 14, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Congrats, Aireen!
> If you haven't relaxed yet, you might even be past BSB, right?



Thank you! I don't want to get my hopes up though, there's always the trim.  Wish me luck though! I'm going to take my vitamins and just wait and see.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Jan 14, 2011)

Lilpaw said:


> I'm in!!
> 
> Intended Regimen
> 
> ...



..lilpaw....aren't you already past MBL??


----------



## SingBrina (Jan 15, 2011)

Its about time for me to do some protective hair styles, like my wet buns again, I need a perm first... maybe ill do it next week


----------



## QueenFee (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm IN! I'm transitioning from heat damaged to natural so I believe MBL is a more realistic goal. The back of my hair is 100% Natural and BSL the front of my hair is the most heat damaged and had about 7 inches of natural with 7 inches of HD hanging on messing up the groove...

I'm on a low manipulation regimn

When I'm home or don't have any place do go besides errands my hair is in plats covered. 

I will wash twice a month because my new growth DOES NOT like any of the shampoo I have and money is low so I will only shampoo every other week.

I cowash every other day or night depending on where I have to go, so If I'm working that day I will plat and cw that night b4 dinner, wear a towel while cooking and let it air dry while I eat. I spray my scalp and hair with my jerri curl mix.It's usually dry or 90% dry b4 bed...I use Hawaiian Silky oil moisturizer on my plats after I cw so In the morning I spray with carefree curl laced with peppermint oil and t-tree oil then I unbraid and go.

When I do wash I wash in plats because it's easier to get to my scalp and it makes it go faster. After I apply my DC I unplat and  detangle, throw on a plastic cap and relax...After a rinse my dc out I replat and and repeat those other steps up there.

This is just my reggi for now until I can buy and try new products, This seems to be working well but my hair is a new breed, it bites back So who knows what it will like at the weather changes.


----------



## Janet' (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi Ladies!!!   Just wanted to update you...I am going to wash my hair after having it straight for two weeks...I know (gross, right)...Anyhoo, back to curly and into low-manipulation mode...


----------



## casey3035 (Jan 15, 2011)

wyldcurlz said:


> ..lilpaw....aren't you already past MBL??



Yeah when I saw her photo I thought she looked wl...


----------



## DarkandLovely (Jan 15, 2011)

Sitting under the dryer doing a cassia obovata teatement now. This will be my second one and so far I'm loving them I just wish there was a less messy way.  Afterward I'll do a ponytial roller set.  I'm going to try to do more of them this year in place of flat ironing to help retain my length so that I can reach my goals.


----------



## KenyaDoll (Jan 15, 2011)

Nothing really new for me.  I been in my half wig as a protective style.  I moisture and apply my growth mix regularly.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 15, 2011)

So I was itching to wear my hair out and I did a low product wash and go to show why I shouldn't. The pics of which are in my signature now to remind me. I measured my hair and the longest layer is about .5-1 inch away from BSB so being BSL/MBL may actually be in my future this year. I'm cowashing now because I can't seem to find a decent leave in that will keep my hair not tangling. Since I trimmed (cut) my hair I don't seem to need to wash in sections anymore so we'll see how long that will last.


----------



## longhairhulin (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi all. This is my very first post on LHCF. I really wanna join this challenge. I'm so excited to apart of this website. I almost quit tryna grow my hair out til I found this website and now I feel empowered!! I'm gonna post my starting pic as soon as I figure out this website!!

My current regime is:
Sew-in every six weeks w/ my beautiful wavy indian hair that I have been using now for 7 months which is the hair I have in my profile pic
After each take down DC w/ biofusion.
Apply moisterizer on my hair once a week
relaxer free for 7 months except for the hair left out which isn't much.

If anyone has any suggestions or hair care tips for me I would love to hear them.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 15, 2011)

wyldcurlz said:


> ..lilpaw....aren't you already past MBL??


 
Her siggy says the pic is before bsl trim.


----------



## Bella02 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi Ladies

I finally got my hair pressed so my new starting point is attached. Hoping this lasts two weeks then back to protective styling I go until my next press in March or May.


----------



## LongCurlz (Jan 16, 2011)

I would like to join!

I recently had to cut 2 inches off my hair becuase I have not been taking care of it in the last 6 months, I'm going to start back on my haircare journey im excited!. Before the cut my hair was BSL'ish now its Full APL about a 1/2 inch from the top of BSL.


Regimen:Wash once a week, Deep condition 2x week, cowash 1x week, Moisturize every other day. The products I will be using will be from Oyin handmade, Komaza Care and Aubrey Organics, I will also oil my scalp with my herbal oil 3-4 times a week.

Goal Month: I would say 10/2011
Dont have a starting pick yet


----------



## Gleek (Jan 17, 2011)

Is it too late to join this challenge? I am barely skimming APL now but I would like to try.


----------



## aa9746 (Jan 17, 2011)

Starting pic. in siggy. Blurry pic is the best I could do from my phone. hhj


----------



## lacreolegurl (Jan 21, 2011)

Dropping out, Ladies.
I'm transitioning and just got another trim. I don't think I will make it by December.  
Good luck on the journey!


----------



## lacreolegurl (Jan 21, 2011)

aa9746 said:


> Starting pic. in siggy. Blurry pic is the best I could do from my phone. hhj



You look MBL already!  Your hair is so thick.


----------



## cocoma (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok. I am going to go ahead and throw my name in the ring cuz I know I will make MBL this year.  Heck I'm only 5 feet tall. I went from grazing shoulder length to grazing APL in six months so MBL here we come!


----------



## aa9746 (Jan 21, 2011)

lacreolegurl said:


> You look MBL already!  Your hair is so thick.


 
Thanks, i need at least another inch to claim it for my lowest level.


----------



## aa9746 (Jan 21, 2011)

Gleek said:


> Is it too late to join this challenge? I am barely skimming APL now but I would like to try.



I didn't see a cut off date to join so I guess ur in! Welcome


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 22, 2011)

lacreolegurl said:


> Dropping out, Ladies.
> I'm transitioning and just got another trim. I don't think I will make it by December.
> Good luck on the journey!



Good luck on your transition!


----------



## Janet' (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I'm just checking in...I'm wearing my hair in a wash and go pony and chillin! How are ya'll doing?


----------



## LoveLiLi (Jan 22, 2011)

I want to join this challenge. I wanted to hit mbl last year, but my hair grew so slowly. I can't explain why - maybe the stress of being laid off/looking for work for so long and poor diet.

My longest layer was about half an inch past bsl, but I needed a trim badly so now my longest layer is right at bsl and the rest has to catch up. 

I'll be back in a bit to post my regimen and my hair is only a little longer than my siggy pic. I'll post a new one once there's more of a difference.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Jan 22, 2011)

I'd like the join you ladies.  I was in this challenge last year but I cut about 3-4 inches of color treated ends off last March.  I just about bsl then.   I'm currently bsb.  I have been on a keep my hair stretched out reggie since September. The wash n go hair styles of summer left me with breakage and ssks!  It has been working well. 

My hair is currently in a bantu knot out.  I got it roller set & LIGHTLY blown out last Saturday.  I wore it straight for a few days then started putting up in two big bantu's at night for the rest of the week.  I have to head to work now.  But I will be back with rest of my reggie.  The pic in my siggy will be my start for now.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 22, 2011)

Just checkin in. I'm about to rinse my dc out and air dry in braids!


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 23, 2011)

lacreolegurl said:


> Dropping out, Ladies.
> I'm transitioning and just got another trim. I don't think I will make it by December.
> Good luck on the journey!



Sorry to see you go! Good luck with your transition.


----------



## Aireen (Jan 24, 2011)

*UPDATE*: So after neglecting to wash and take care of my hair for a considerable amount of time an inspection was needed. As a result, I'm going to add something new to my regimen which will be a pre-poo to my edges, nape, and ends. Ever since I was younger I have had trouble with my edges and nape but when I started my HHJ the condition of those two areas has significantly improved. Despite the improvement, I still feel like both of these sections of my hair have not reached their full potential so I will be doing this to give more attention and care to get added growth as a result of the retention I hope to receive. I've added my ends into this experiment since they're the oldest part of the hair and for prevention of deterioration. I hope to reap better results after I go to my stylist for a touch up since my ends will be freshly trimmed and I can properly judge how well the protection of this pre-poo is.

Another change I've added in is the decision to go back to my old staples. I've repurchased ORS Hair Mayonnaise and Motions Moisture Plus. At the start of my HHJ, my hair took off with the ORS, it added moisture along with durability which was something I needed at the time. The MMP is an older favourite that I've used a few times and that my stylist uses after she relaxes and neutralizes my hair.  

Below I've added pictures of the start of this experiment as well as the pre-poo mixture I'm using just for fun. The mixture contains HE HH, HE LRT, Yes to Cucumbers Colour Care Conditioner, EVOO, and molasses. I'm really excited about this because I just know I'll get the results I want — softer, smoother, longer edges/nape along with protected ends. I also get to use up all the extra conditioner in my stash that is just mediocre. Since I just used up the first two products I added to my mixture, it will be modified frequently. Also, I plan to switch from EVOO to Safflower or Sunflower Oil to gain the added benefits of ceremides. I also want to stop sneaking EVOO from my mum's kitchen since she notices when it's going down.  The main components of this will always be molasses, oil, and conditioner; I might add honey later on.


----------



## Aireen (Jan 24, 2011)

*CONTINUED EDIT*: Took off personal pictures.


----------



## lisajames96 (Jan 24, 2011)

Checking in. Just normal routine, except for adding peppermint to my weekly overnight pre poo oils. Wearing my hair in 7 pinned up twists most days, and keeping hair moisturized.


----------



## memee1978 (Jan 25, 2011)

lovely hair!!!! great job!!!!


----------



## Janet' (Jan 25, 2011)

Just checking in... Very boring- doing the same old wash and go pony... Happy Tuesday!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 25, 2011)

H
Checking in. I am cowashing today and using my Tangle Teezer for the first time afterwards! Yay me!

Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Gleek (Jan 25, 2011)

I have started cowashing again after a couple of months of washing once a week and wearing twistouts. Now I am in wash and go buns(?) 

What is a tangle teaser?


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 25, 2011)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> H
> Checking in. I am cowashing today and using my Tangle Teezer for the first time afterwards! Yay me!
> 
> Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App



Just used mine for the first time last night. It was amazing! I did my weekly detangling in like 15 minutes! It usually takes twice as long, if not more.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Jan 25, 2011)

This is the 10th day of straightened hair.  Currently prepooing under a plastic cap with AO Honey Suckle with a table spoon of Sunflower oil added.  Debating whether to go wash/condition myself or go back to the DM salon for another set & light blowout.  I feel like I need another break from my usual 4-5 hour plus (if flat ironing) weekly routine.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Jan 25, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Just used mine for the first time last night. It was amazing! I did my weekly detangling in like 15 minutes! It usually takes twice as long, if not more.



May I ask where you purchased your tangle teazer?  TIA


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 25, 2011)

I saw the tangle teezer at Sally's for $10.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 25, 2011)

Sunshine_One said:


> May I ask where you purchased your tangle teazer?  TIA





loulou82 said:


> I saw the tangle teezer at Sally's for $10.





I bought the pink one online at Sally. I think it was $9.49 with the club discount.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Jan 25, 2011)

loulou82 said:


> I saw the tangle teezer at Sally's for $10.



Thanks!  The Sally Beauty stores are harder for me to get too.  None in DC proper...too cold for a metro adventure.   However, I will check the beauty center @ Bed & Bath.  I lucked out and found some Sally products there in the past.  They carry the One n Only Argan oil line and also the Hollywood Beauty Argan line.  I was able to try both products sans trekking out to the burbs or ordering online.  I was soooo happy! lol  


ETA: Bed & Bath = Bed Bath & Beyond


----------



## OrangeMoon (Jan 25, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> I bought the pink one online at Sally. I think it was $9.49 with the club discount.


  I got the pink one too!!


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok, I'm going to join this challenge now. I know it's late. Last time I straightened (early December), I was about an inch from BSL which is about 3 inches from MBL for me.


Regimen: co-wash at least every other day, moisturize, no trims until April, only using heat about every 2 months.
Goal Month: July 2011
Pic for starting length: The most recent length pic I have is from September:


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 25, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> *I was about an inch from BSL which is about 3 inches from MBL for me.
> *



Girl, you must wear your bra low! It doesn't look like you have 3-4" to go!


----------



## Lovelylife (Jan 25, 2011)

I was taking vitamins, I need to start that again. 
My hair growth is incredibly slow even though I barely have breakage. It's very frustrating.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Jan 25, 2011)

I was supposed to come back in here and give my reggie as it states in the rules. That was Saturday... I procrastinate a-lot. 

Natural hair:
Shampoo w/Kinky Curly Come Clean (2x a wk), cowash daily.
Deep Condition 1x a wk w/ heat (usually w/Alter Ego or Kenra)
Leave-in (Elucence, but I experiment frequently).
Apply coconut/olive oil as needed.
Wear in a bun or puff.

Straight hair:
Shampoo 1x a wk
Deep condition same as above
Leave-in (I rotate a few for straight hair)
Apply Sabino Moisture Block (Just tried Ojon glossing mist and it may become a staple).
Air dry & Flat iron on ~360
Coconut oil for the ends 

Protein treatments when I remember (Aphogee/Nexxus). Henna when I happen to think about it. Trim every couple of months.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jan 26, 2011)

The Tangle Teezer (sp) must be the hot new thang on the board.  You know I'm going to go research it, though!

Checking in -- I've fell into this great groove of twist and curls, and I'm not planning on stopping anytime soon. I also got some samples of KCKT and KCCC from Whole Foods, and the salespeople were pretty generous with the amounts they gave me. I am definitely purchasing the KCKT, and I hope I feel the same way about the KCCC after I try it. Is there a place to buy a bigger bottle of KCKT? *runs off to do a Web search in the meantime*


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 26, 2011)

I did a bootleg length check by wrapping a belt under my armpits and pulled down one of my twists and it looks like I'm pretty much APL (or at least that twist is.... lol). I think I have maybe .25" to go. I don't straighten until April (my goal to hit APL) so I won't know for sure but if I am past it by then, I will probably trim it back up to APL because I want to see if I can get started on that U-shape I've been longing for.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Jan 26, 2011)

lilsparkle825 said:


> The Tangle Teezer (sp) must be the hot new thang on the board.  You know I'm going to go research it, though!
> 
> Checking in -- I've fell into this great groove of twist and curls, and I'm not planning on stopping anytime soon. I also got some samples of KCKT and KCCC from Whole Foods, and the salespeople were pretty generous with the amounts they gave me. I am definitely purchasing the KCKT, and I hope I feel the same way about the KCCC after I try it. Is there a place to buy a bigger bottle of KCKT? *runs off to do a Web search in the meantime*



You can find the 32 oz of KCKT on Kinky-Curly - Home or you can just go to Whole Foods or Target and buy 4 bottles and save your self the shipping cost. 

HTH


----------



## Sunshine_One (Jan 26, 2011)

That Tangle Teaser looks a LOT like the flat round shampoo brushes they sell @ the bss.  I had an Ethiopian stylist turn me on to them.  They use them when roller setting the hair.  Denman also makes a version, I had one but the handle broke.  I found the Denman version a few years ago @ Whole Foods:

Amazon.com: Denman Shampoo Massage Brush #D6: Beauty


But of course...I still want to try "tangle teaser" to compare.  It's the PJ in me. lol  

Has anyone used both?  TIA


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 26, 2011)

Sunshine_One said:


> *That Tangle Teaser looks a LOT like the flat round shampoo brushes they sell @ the bss.*



I have a BSS shampoo brush that I use to massage my scalp sometimes and it's not the same at all! The Tangle Teezer teeth are a bit softer than the shampoo brush, definitely skinnier, and they are flexible - almost rubbery like (they don't feel like rubber at all but they are flexible like rubber teeth, if that make's sense)
ETA: I've never used or seen the Denman version so I can't compare it.


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful hair Mad Scientist!

@lilsparkle: Girl didn't you get the pj memo about the Tangle Teezer?!? That's in everyone's stash now.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Jan 26, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> I have a BSS shampoo brush that I use to massage my scalp sometimes and it's not the same at all! The Tangle Teezer teeth are a bit softer than the shampoo brush, definitely skinnier, and they are flexible - almost rubbery like (they don't feel like rubber at all but they are flexible like rubber teeth, if that make's sense)
> ETA: I've never used or seen the Denman version so I can't compare it.



Thanks much for that info! I'm going to get a tangle teezer and try it out.


----------



## Imoan (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi I have a couple ??'s can someone post a growth chart if one has not been posted, I am a lil confused about where apl,bsl,etc is cuzz I see some people on here with pics saying they are APL then someone else showing a pic saying they are SL when they look APL,  Do you measure by all your hair at blah blah length  or just a few strands at blah blah length  Thanks


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 26, 2011)

Imoan said:


> Hi I have a couple ??'s can someone post a growth chart if one has not been posted, I am a lil confused about where apl,bsl,etc is cuzz I see some people on here with pics saying they are APL then someone else showing a pic saying they are SL when they look APL,  Do you measure by all your hair at blah blah length  or just a few strands at blah blah length  Thanks



Everyone measures differently. I don't think a few strands constitutes hitting the length but to each her own.
Since I have pretty extreme layers (the one in the front hits below my cheekbone), I go based on my back layer. I think most people who have layers do this. People who have a majority of their hair hitting the milestone typically deem it as "full" blah blah length.


----------



## Imoan (Jan 26, 2011)

I assume the height of the person plays a role in the length check too right?


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 26, 2011)

Imoan said:


> I assume the height of the person plays a role in the length check too right?



Not to me. If you hit the milestone, you hit it, regardless of height. Just because a shorty (like me) hits APL doesn't mean I didn't hit just because I'm short. My hair is still at my armpits. And as it's been hashed multiple times on this board, height is not really the top factor in length. It's body proportions. Someone with a short torso might hit goals faster than a shorter person with a long torso.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 26, 2011)

Imoan said:


> Hi I have a couple ??'s can someone post a growth chart if one has not been posted, I am a lil confused about where apl,bsl,etc is cuzz I see some people on here with pics saying they are APL then someone else showing a pic saying they are SL when they look APL,  Do you measure by all your hair at blah blah length  or just a few strands at blah blah length  Thanks


----------



## QueenFee (Jan 28, 2011)

Wash dc avc rince moisturize seal air dry in plats...Leave in plats till further notice =D


----------



## Sugar (Jan 29, 2011)

Checking in...its been awhile.

I just finished relaxing my hair, sitting here with conditioner and a plastic cap on as I type.  I'll finish up with some Porosity Control and Fermodyl.  

I'm going to a beauty trade show today and tomorrow...can't wait to fondle all the hair products!

Pics to come later today or tomorrow...


----------



## QueenFee (Jan 29, 2011)

I want a weaaaave!


----------



## AlliCat (Jan 29, 2011)

Imoan said:


> I assume the height of the person plays a role in the length check too right?



I think it does. Regardless of whether someone has a long or short torso is irrelevant...the point is there's less ground to cover. Chances are someone who is 5'0 will reach waist length faster than someone who is 6'0


----------



## AlliCat (Jan 29, 2011)

I washed my hair yesterday and it's feeling so so so nice...and soft...I think I'm FULL BSL but I'm not sure yet...debating whether to relax now or wait 3 more weeks until my march break..


----------



## AlliCat (Jan 29, 2011)

also debating whether to relax at home or go to the salon..decisions, decisions...


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 30, 2011)

I completed my monthly henna treatment. My hair's thicker and softer. Yay me.


----------



## make_me_over (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey Ladies!

I don't remember if I ever posted my game plan to get to MBL but here it is:

I am using MTG on my scalp and taking MSM, biotin, and prenatal. This year I am shooting for very low manipulation to minimize breakage. My plan is to keep my hair in braids, twist, or cornrows all year for at least a month each time I style. Also baggying to keep in moisture and minimize breakage. My goal is to reach MBL by August.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 30, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> I think it does. Regardless of whether someone has a long or short torso is irrelevant...the point is there's less ground to cover. Chances are someone who is 5'0 will reach waist length faster than someone who is 6'0



I agree but I still don't feel like just because you're short, your hair being at your armpits doesn't mean you aren't APL. I can see how height plays a role to a certain extent in how fast you get there, but not in the actual length check itself. I'm still APL at 4'10" if my hair is at my armpits. That's what I took her question to mean.
And the length of the torso is not at all irrelevant to me. It definitely plays a role. My best friend is 5'10" and her torso is much shorter than mine. Her BSL and mine are only a couple inches apart even though she is an entire foot taller than me.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 31, 2011)

Even though you guys have heard this already, I am gonna bow out lol. I wasn't allowed to the first time, but I have to. I have so much going on right now and hair is the least of my worries. I know I'm not gonna make it to MBL this year no matter how hard I work unless a miracle is involved. I'm sorry. Good luck ladies and HHG


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 31, 2011)

We'll miss you Nikki!!!!


----------



## MsKikiStar (Jan 31, 2011)

hey ladies!

since sign up time has long passed, I'll be following from the side lines. been a lurker on this site for way too long so it's time I actually participate, right?

*Regimen:*
✭relax every 12-16 weeks with Mizani Butter Blends
✭wash once a week w/ KeraCare Moisturizing Sulfate-free Hydrating Detangling Shampoo and KeraCare Humecto Creme Conditioner
✭followed by Aphogee 2-minute Reconstructor
✭apply leave-in conditioner, either Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer or Infusium23
✭M&S w/ small amounts of Neutrogena Triple Moisture lotion and coconut oil (on ends only) <--done daily
✭air dry completely
✭apply Chi Silk Infusion (very little amount) to flat iron
✭apply JBCO & peppermint oil mix on Monday, Wednesday & Friday
✭take biotin & a multivitamin daily

*Goal Month:* December, but BSL hopefully by May/June 

*Pic for starting length:*


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry to see you go Nikki


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 31, 2011)

Update: I'm on week #9 of taking my vitamins consistently. My February goal is to drink 90 oz of H2O per day.


----------



## SilkySwag (Feb 1, 2011)

Added kimmaytube's leave in to my regimen. Mad I waited so long to try it. I'm also pissed Sally's didn't have the tangle teaser! They said they were sold out and not sure when the next shipment would be. The joys of living in an area saturated with naturals


----------



## aa9746 (Feb 1, 2011)

make_me_over said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I don't remember if I ever posted my game plan to get to MBL but here it is:
> 
> I am using MTG on my scalp and taking MSM, biotin, and prenatal. This year I am shooting for very low manipulation to minimize breakage. My plan is to keep my hair in braids, twist, or cornrows all year for at least a month each time I style. Also baggying to keep in moisture and minimize breakage. My goal is to reach MBL by August.



Sounds like a good game plan!


----------



## Sugar (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry I haven't posted my pics yet.  Due to the tradeshow this weekend I didn't get to take any yet.  But I will as soon as I can.

Is it wrong that I want to wash my hair already when I just got a relaxer Saturday? My scalp is super oily and I can already smell the oil (I know, overshare)


----------



## aa9746 (Feb 2, 2011)

Last night I finger detangled my bottom layer of cornrows and rebraided with Nourish and Shine.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 3, 2011)

*UPDATE*: My 4th month stretch comes to an end in 6 days but I'm thinking of stretching until 5 months and if I can handle that, 5.5 to 6 months. Basically I want to relax in the spring. I'm getting really anxious since waiting is making me want to be in and do crazy things to my hair but patience is key and I'll reap the rewards of healthier hair if I take care of it properly during my stretch. Main things I have to remember so far: detangle with oil on wash day, finger comb my hair as much as possible, and use moisturizing conditioners. 

I'm in a ceramide challenge so starting from my next wash I'll be using ceramide rich moisturizing conditioners or adding in ceramide rich oils into my regimen. I'm happy for this because I wanted to join the ceramide bandwagon for a long time since it seems cheap enough to join, there aren't really any bad side effects, and the evidence of prolonged use is convincing enough. Hopefully I can buy my safflower or sunflower oil this weekend to be able to participate next wash.

Since I'm doing my stretch and I don't moisturize, seal, or use leave-in conditioner in my hair anymore, I'm focusing on pre-pooing my edges and nape. In my last update I stated I'd be using a molasses-oil-conditioner mixture to help nurture that area. It's only been two applications of at least 20 minutes of leaving it in my hair and my edges are more tame during my stretch. Before they were unmanageable and I would always have to take off my net scarf to brush back my edges into places when they became unruly. Now they're behaving and that's a huge improvement in my eyes. During this stretch, they've been hard to maintain and I'm happy that they're staying in place for now. The area is now a lot softer and I can't wait for an increase in benefits as I stick with this routine. As of now, I'm using Yes to Cucumbers Colour Care Conditioner, Unsulfured Molasses, and EVOO. When I get my safflower or sunflower oil, I'll be using less EVOO in the mixture. I'm thinking of taking some pictures for a before and after reveal to share on LHCF to help out other people who have trouble with their edges but I'm not sure yet. We'll see. :scratchch


----------



## QueenFee (Feb 4, 2011)

Washing ,dc,avc, caramide oils, plat to air dry tomorrow. MT on scalp =) I'm BSL now...Have no Idea how many inches to MBL tho will have to check on that.

Okay I have a short SHORT torso so I have like 3 3/4 inches from my full BSL line to WL...So I say MLB is just 1 1/2 inches from full BSL for me...I'm thinking about adding kimmytubes leave in to my ends to help preserve the buggers so I can reach full BSL and MBL faster...I give myself to May for full full BSL 






I'm like half way to full BSL...Will check it again at the end of this month.


----------



## lisajames96 (Feb 4, 2011)

congrats on BSL QueenFee!


----------



## QueenFee (Feb 4, 2011)

lisajames96 said:


> congrats on BSL QueenFee!



Thanx LisaJames=)


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 4, 2011)

lisajames96 said:


> congrats on BSL QueenFee!



I second that!


----------



## casey3035 (Feb 5, 2011)

@ QueenFee-good job-this is only the beginning!!!! Congrats!


----------



## QueenFee (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanx a lot ladies I really appreciate the support! Lets grow on!!!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 5, 2011)

* Hey ladies, I thought about dropping out of the challenge but I decided I want my curls to be at MBL by the end if the year... I can hope can't I *


----------



## grow (Feb 5, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> * Hey ladies, I thought about dropping out of the challenge but I decided I want my curls to be at MBL by the end if the year... I can hope can't I *


 
we've got to hope!

as for me even though it's been ages since i've been on board, i've been working my reggie and growing BUT am rather discouraged about this MBL goal.

it's my ends.....even though they grace my brastrap, it's only my nape and that's not a look i like alot. i'm even considering cutting my hair back to APL just to have full ends.erplexed

what do you ladies think about the "lead hairs" idea?

is it better to leave my hair as it is and let it grow to MBL (if it can get there by the end of the year) even if i may not like the ends, or would it be better to just cut it back to a level where the ends are even, then grow it all out together?

thanks ladies! my ends are in your hands, lol!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 5, 2011)

grow said:


> we've got to hope!
> 
> as for me even though it's been ages since i've been on board, i've been working my reggie and growing BUT am rather discouraged about this MBL goal.
> 
> ...



* Don't get discouraged, you've come along way, the end of the year is 10 months away, your hair will fill out by then.  Don't cut your ends back keep those lead hairs growing.  give the rest of your hair time to catch up...  

*


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 5, 2011)

Grow: I wouldn't cut lead hairs because hair will grow at different rates throughout your head. Why chop off progress? If you cut to APL, slowly but surely the "V" shape will come back and you'll have to continue to trim to maintain a blunt cut. How do you usually wear your hair? If it bothers you that much you could trim a little at a time instead of doing a big cut.

I'm growing to WL and then taking a year to get rid of my natural layers.


----------



## DarkandLovely (Feb 5, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> * Hey ladies, I thought about dropping out of the challenge but I decided I want my curls to be at MBL by the end if the year... I can hope can't I *


 
I don't understand why you'd drop out...did you cut your hair or something b/c from the pic I see looks like you're less than an inch more or less away. shoot by the end of the year not only will you be MBL but you would have passed it and WL headed to whatever length is next 



grow said:


> we've got to hope!
> 
> as for me even though it's been ages since i've been on board, i've been working my reggie and growing BUT am rather discouraged about this MBL goal.
> 
> ...


 
I say don't do it. Let your uneven ends...lead hairs wheatever you want to call 'em be. Very few people (if any) have hair that grows in perfectly even. Your hair will fill in and when you get to your goal then you can trim for a blunt look. Keep your ends up or try curly hair styles to hide your uneveness If you want to wear your hair down straight and give the illusion of even ends do what I do and add a clip in track. Trust me it works wonders 

Anyways, I've been trying to focus on moisture/protein balance and keeping my hands out of my hair.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 6, 2011)

*I was dropping out because I was already would I was MBL... But I decided I want my curls to fall there . Thank you, I hope to graze HL by december *



tayflea said:


> I don't understand why you'd drop out...did you cut your hair or something b/c from the pic I see looks like you're less than an inch more or less away. shoot by the end of the year not only will you be MBL but you would have passed it and WL headed to whatever length is next
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MrsHouston (Feb 6, 2011)

I've started back taking my vitamins on a regular basic and steaming my hair.  Every little bit helps.


----------



## grow (Feb 7, 2011)

PeculiarDaye, loulou82, tayflea a HUGE THANK YOU for your pearls of wisdom!:littleang

it had not even OCCURED to me that even with a blunt cut, it still might not grow out evenly.:realitycheck: 

you ladies are right, i need to stick it out a bit more, though it's tough because it's been almost a year now.

i started baggy bunning in march 2010. my siggy pics are end of jan/early feb, 2010 to  july 2010, so you can see i've got alot of layers.

hopefully my 1 year anniversary will be worth all of this work because i haven't seen my hair in ages! (though if i wear it out, i will take your advice tayflea and make sure the ends are curly, thanks!)

aa9746, your hair has SHOT DOWN YOUR BACK since i last saw it in 2010!
CONGRATULATIONS GIRLIE!!!

MrsHouston, thanks for the reminder about the vitamins and all, right, every bit does help!   

PeculiarDaye, i'm glad you will stick around with us!
please spray some of that magic dust that has gotten your hair so super long on our heads!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 8, 2011)

*Whatever your doing keep it up  I just started bagging, and I don't do it faithfully like I should.

well I kept it bunned mainly, but now I'm going to braids because I want to make WL by summer. 
I use Paranu leave in conditioner and S~Curl, carefree curl mix. Oil on my ends to keep them protected, and oiled my scalp. My hair desires moisture, loves it dearly. God had to help me, I would if never thought I would of made it this far, I can only hope I reach my goal of WL then HL *



grow said:


> PeculiarDaye, loulou82, tayflea a HUGE THANK YOU for your pearls of wisdom!:littleang
> 
> it had not even OCCURED to me that even with a blunt cut, it still might not grow out evenly.:realitycheck:
> 
> ...


----------



## KenyaDoll (Feb 9, 2011)

I have kept my hair in single braids, under a wig, since the end of December (I have redone them as needed).  I think that my hair has grown a lot, I will do a length check soon.


----------



## growinstrong (Feb 9, 2011)

I know I'm super late, but I wanna join this challenge.  I think I have 2"-2.5" to go to get to MBL.  Pics will be coming soon as I'm getting a flat iron this weekend at 8 weeks post.  I stretch my relaxers to 12-13 weeks.  I dont do growth aids and just been eating healthy and drinking lots of water to attain the growth that I get.  Plan to incorporate more scalp massaging with oils soon in order to make my MBL goal of June 18th . I have a little over 4 months to grow 2.5".  I can do this !!!!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 10, 2011)

growinstrong said:


> I know I'm super late, but I wanna join this challenge.  I think I have 2"-2.5" to go to get to MBL.  Pics will be coming soon as I'm getting a flat iron this weekend at 8 weeks post.  I stretch my relaxers to 12-13 weeks.  I dont do growth aids and just been eating healthy and drinking lots of water to attain the growth that I get.  Plan to incorporate more scalp massaging with oils soon in order to make my MBL goal of June 18th . I have a little over 4 months to grow 2.5".  I can do this !!!!



*Welcome Growinstrong,

2.5" in 2 months... VERY POSSIBLE. You'll make it there, you've got a lot of dedication. I'm rooting for you 
*


----------



## nappystorm (Feb 10, 2011)

I started consistently taking GNC Ultranourish Hair and my skin is cutting a fool! Does the Hair, skin, and nails vitamins work better? I think I can make mbl by December but I have to retain every inch.


----------



## grow (Feb 10, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *Welcome Growinstrong,*
> 
> *2.5" in 2 months... VERY POSSIBLE. You'll make it there, you've got a lot of dedication. I'm rooting for you *


 

it's so nice to  see cheering each other on! brava PeculiarDaye!


----------



## growinstrong (Feb 10, 2011)

thanks 



PeculiarDaye said:


> *Welcome Growinstrong,*
> 
> *2.5" in 2 months... VERY POSSIBLE. You'll make it there, you've got a lot of dedication. I'm rooting for you *


 


grow said:


> it's so nice to see cheering each other on! brava @PeculiarDaye!


----------



## GreenD (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok, I just realized I'm realllllly slow in not having joined this challenge before now.  Some how I jumped from APL to BSL to WL Challenges and completely forgot about MBL. So I'd like to join if it's not too late. I think I can squeeze MBL out by the end of the year. At least I hope so!! 

Here's my starting pics....


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 10, 2011)

grow said:


> it's so nice to  see cheering each other on! brava PeculiarDaye!



*Thank you, what better motivation than to have people believing in your goals as well *


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 10, 2011)

GreenD said:


> Ok, I just realized I'm realllllly slow in not having joined this challenge before now.  Some how I jumped from APL to BSL to WL Challenges and completely forgot about MBL. So I'd like to join if it's not too late. I think I can squeeze MBL out by the end of the year. At least I hope so!!
> 
> Here's my starting pics....



*Welcome* *GreenD*

*I believe you'll make it there. Your hair looks very healthy.  10 months is more than enough time *


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 10, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> I started consistently taking GNC Ultranourish Hair and my skin is cutting a fool! Does the Hair, skin, and nails vitamins work better? I think I can make mbl by December but I have to retain every inch.



Girl, I pretty much have to retain every inch minus about .5" from now until December, too, in order to make it. We can be retention buddies!


----------



## grow (Feb 11, 2011)

KenyaDoll, i'm sure your hair has grown alot since then too, and cannot wait to hear your joy when you do a length check! (i love the hidden braids idea!)

growinstrong, you're doing all the right things and your positivity is catching! kutgw!  i think you will make MBL before June 18th., as you've got a great program goin' on! 

nappystorm, yes, retaining every inch IS entirely possible, you can do it!

@GrennD, we not only hope you can squeeze MBL in by the end of the year, we know you can! you're close, so stick with it!

davisbr88, there ya go! get yourself your retention buddy and retain, babay....retain your way to MBL! you're making great progress!

PeculiarDaye, thank you long haired sista, for keeping us on track and cheering us on to victory!!!

i did a 30 minute massage with mtg and cayenne pepper oil last night while in 4 braids which i'll keep in until my ayurveda treatment tomorrow, making almost a week in braids.

i just took my hair vitamins and am about to go juice some spinache, carrots and cucumbers to drink for my health and hair.

HHG Ladies!


----------



## QueenFee (Feb 11, 2011)

Cowashing tonight...Sealing with safflower oil after I moisturize with cantu cream leave in (Can't wait to get some Hawaiian Silky!)


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 11, 2011)

grow said:


> @davisbr88, there ya go! get yourself your retention buddy and retain, babay....retain your way to MBL! you're making great progress!
> 
> i just took my hair vitamins and am about to go juice some spinache, carrots and cucumbers to drink for my health and hair.
> 
> HHG Ladies!



Thanks so much for the encouragement, grow! This challenge is really going to push me to really take care of my hair.
And that juice sounds pretty good girl. May have to make me one when I get home on Monday. 
Do you ever add an egg or anything? I'm really trying to figure out how to incorporate eggs everyday for my hair other than through hard-boiled and omelets. Lol. It's getting boring. I was thinking of using them in a smoothie.


----------



## grow (Feb 11, 2011)

davisbr88, you said that right because this challenge is gonna push us all to stick with it....just what we need!

and yes, eggs are so good for our hair! last year i did alot of raw egg shakes, but must admit that so far this year, i've done alot less. 

i think the idea of making a smoothie with eggs is great! if you do it, please let us know what you put in it and how it came out! thx!


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 11, 2011)

grow said:


> i think the idea of making a smoothie with eggs is great! if you do it, please let us know what you put in it and how it came out! thx!




Definitely will do! I am thinking 1 egg, a scoop of chocolate protein, and maybe some type of fruit. Probably strawberries and bananas, just because those go well with chocolate and vanilla since I plan to buy vanilla when this is all gone and since I'm on WW, fruits are 0 points. 
How was the spinach juice? I'm excited to try them both when I get home next week!


----------



## Janet' (Feb 11, 2011)

Long time no see ladies...this Ph.D program is really kicking my arse!!!!! Lol...I'm hanging in there though...very low-key with the hair been utilizing tams and wash and go ponys cause that's about all I can muster up. Happy Friday to you all!!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 11, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Long time no see ladies...*this Ph.D program is really kicking my arse!!!!!* Lol...I'm hanging in there though...very low-key with the hair been utilizing tams and wash and go ponys cause that's about all I can muster up. Happy Friday to you all!!!



Girl, mine too!
But it's helping me with my HIH disease for sure.
I put in two-strand twists on Monday and usually by now, I'd be aching to untwist and do something else. I'm too tired to even think of that!
So I'm going to definitely hit my two-week goal. 
You don't have too long to go before you'll be there so your low-manipulation will surely pay off.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 11, 2011)

*UPDATE*: I will be relaxing tomorrow, hope I get some great growth!  I can't stretch like I wanted to because my hairdresser's salon will be doing renovations soon.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Feb 11, 2011)

Happy Friday Ladies! 

I just wanted to update about what I've been doing with my hair.

I have been wearing my hair straight via rollersets and a light blow out @ the DM salon. I really needed a break from doing my own hair 24/7. Winter is the only time I can really enjoy my hair straight so I am enjoying and my hair is thriving. 

I revamped my reggie last fall after having a brief bout of extra shedding at the end of last summer. I had been experimenting with the Shea Moisture prouducts. I loved the smell/ingredients etc... but found that my hair did not LIKE THEM! First time my hair has ever just rejected a product line. I was so glad I could return them to Target.

After that I started using products with Argan oil. I started out with a travel set of Morrocan oil Products. Great but pricey. I then moved on to the Cream of Nature Argan Oil line. My hair love all things Argan oil. So I have been sticking the CON Argan oil producst with a rotation of my silicon mix conditioners just to have variety.

List of Products in current rotation:

Extra Virgin Coconut oil:  For shine and massage into scalp twice a week.

Prepoo: 

Sunflower oil & AO Honey Suckle Rose conditoiner

Poo: 

Miss Jessies Super Sudsy Detangling shampoo (great slip, I can detangle w/it) Morrocan Oil Moisture Repair Shampoo (sulfate free)

DC: 

Cream of Nature Argan Intensive Treatment (gold n red packets)
Luster Silk Cholesterol with Argan Oil 

Light Protein: 

Silicon Mix Perla Protien (once a month)

Leave-In: 

Keratase Nectar Thermic & Cream of Nature Argan oil wrap lotion

Serum & Heat protectant: 

One N Only Argan oil treatment

Shine:

CON Argan Oil oil sheen*in the red can* (love this stuff)

I try to always prep my hair before I get to the salon. 

I prepoo overnight and wash and condition (hot towel steam treatment under hood dryer). I wash my hair in four braids. I take down each braid to rinse then re-braid. After steaming I remove microfiber towel. I put on 2 plastic caps and cover with a silk scarf and winter hat. Then I head to the salon. 

When I get to the salon all they have to do remove the braids and rinse the conditioner and roll up my hair. This way I don't have to deal with them trying to detangle my hair and me having to instruct them on how* I* want them to comb out my hair. Saves us all a LOT of STRESS! 

I also had NO problem with them honoring my request to turn down the HEAT! For me this working better than when I spend half the day at home under the dryer and flat ironing my own hair. 

Now of course I will resume doing my own hair at home soon. But it's GREAT to have a break when you need it and most importantly my hair is thriving! 

No single strand knots!!! Hooray!!!

And YES my hair is reverting back to curly fine. I really think the light blow drying is better for me than flat ironing. But I will continue to monitor when I resume straightening my hair at home.

Have a GREAT weekend!

MORE hair!


----------



## nappystorm (Feb 11, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Girl, I pretty much have to retain every inch minus about .5" from now until December, too, in order to make it. We can be retention buddies!


davisbr88  Whoo hoo!! My first LHCF buddy. Let's get it!!


grow said:


> @KenyaDoll, i'm sure your hair has grown alot since then too, and cannot wait to hear your joy when you do a length check! (i love the hidden braids idea!)
> 
> @growinstrong, you're doing all the right things and your positivity is catching! kutgw!  i think you will make MBL before June 18th., as you've got a great program goin' on!
> 
> ...


grow Thanks for the support. Here's to a year of retention and no set backs.


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 11, 2011)

Aireen said:


> *UPDATE*: I will be relaxing tomorrow, hope I get some great growth!  I can't stretch like I wanted to because my hairdresser's salon will be doing renovations soon.



You'll get it girl! You've got some beautiful and healthy looking hair so it's obvious that you take good care of it. 



nappystorm said:


> @davisbr88  Whoo hoo!! My first LHCF buddy. Let's get it!!



Yessir! I see you, buddy!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 11, 2011)

grow said:


> KenyaDoll, i'm sure your hair has grown alot since then too, and cannot wait to hear your joy when you do a length check! (i love the hidden braids idea!)
> 
> growinstrong, you're doing all the right things and your positivity is catching! kutgw!  i think you will make MBL before June 18th., as you've got a great program goin' on!
> 
> ...



* Thank you, grow. Your quite the motivation giver yourself . I've never heard on cayenne peper oil.... Humph sounds spicy 

I wonder if I'll start with the healthy drinks *​


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 11, 2011)

I promise I'm not ignoring this challenge. I'm in the midst of moving, working F/T, and studying. Thanks to all the ladies checking in with updates and encouraging the other ladies in the challenge!


----------



## grow (Feb 12, 2011)

davisbr88, that mix you will put together sounds DELICIOUS!!!!
i'm excited you plan to do both! this stuff is also so good for our health, so that's great, too.
whatever is good for my hair, is good for my  overall health.

bout the spinache juice question: you KNOW i had to spike it with about 5 cucumbers and half a kilo of carrots, lol! i don't think i could drink spinache juice by itself...it's a bit strong, but the cucumbers give it a taste and smell that's on the watermellon side, so that's what makes it doable for me. let us know how your drinks come out!

PeculiarDaye, it's your pep talk that got me inspired, girlie!
if you're looking for info on the cayenne pepper, this thread was done last year.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...31932-cayenne-pepper-challenge-2010-11-a.html
you might find something interesting on it. i really like the tingle cayenne pepper gives and it's really easy to make, too!

loulou82, thank you for posting with the immensely time consuming things you have going on right now. good luck with your moving, too, because i know that is particularly agitating.
we'll be waiting for you with open arms when you're over this hump!

hhj ladies!


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 12, 2011)

grow: Eek... I may just try to incorporate more spinach salads with some salmon or something. But I LOVE cucumbers. That is my favorite raw vegetable hands down. I could eat one everyday. When I'm around the house, I eat it like a giant pickle.... lol (I cut it when I go out in public - that'd just be asking for inappropriate jokes if I didn't ). I may make some strawberry-cucumber or orange-cucumber juices. I will be experimenting some next week and will let you know because if cucumbers are good for hair, I will surely be drinking that a LOT with no problem. I also love carrots but I eat those as snacks pretty much everyday so I don't think I need to increase intake of those. It's probably the spinach that does the most for the hair, though, right? I like spinach okay. Maybe I will try to see if I can make a green smoothie with it next week. I know that when I eat spinach salad, I usually eat it with a raspberry, strawberry, or orange vinaigrette when I don't use balsamic, so I will see if one of those fruits would taste good. I'll try something different everyday and report back.

loulou82 Take as much time as you need! When the board was down for a while, I realized how much free time I had to do other things. I may be taking a short hiatus soon as well. We all know that this board is not the whole of everyone's lives. Do what you gotta do!


----------



## make_me_over (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey Ladies! Just checking in, I just took the cornrows out that I had in for a month. I washed, did a cholesterol treatment, oil rinse, and conditioned. Now I am about to throw some individuals in my hair and keep them in until mid March. This is how I will get to MBL, no manipulation.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 12, 2011)

grow said:


> davisbr88, that mix you will put together sounds DELICIOUS!!!!
> i'm excited you plan to do both! this stuff is also so good for our health, so that's great, too.
> whatever is good for my hair, is good for my  overall health.
> 
> ...



*grow

Thank you , you are truly kind. I hope you continue to do it. I enjoy reading your replies that are giving these ladies the motivation they silently need.*​


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 12, 2011)

make_me_over said:


> Hey Ladies! Just checking in, I just took the cornrows out that I had in for a month. I washed, did a cholesterol treatment, oil rinse, and conditioned. Now I am about to throw some individuals in my hair and keep them in until mid March. This is how I will get to MBL, no manipulation.



*make_me_over

 Keep up the good work... I'm braiding my way to my goals as well, I'm going to be so excited to see your progress , you've got the dedication and consistency that it takes to make it. I'm cheering for you, and hopefully grabbing some of your consistency for myself *​


----------



## Enyo (Feb 12, 2011)

Since I cannot wear hairsticks due to my winter hats, I've been wearing two strand twists. I'm going to do nothing but twists until spring to see if it helps me get over my recent setback of 1.5 inches or so.


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 13, 2011)

Enyo: All I am doing is wearing two-strand twists until spring as well! I am expecting some good retention and I know you'll offset that setback!


----------



## Aireen (Feb 13, 2011)

*UPDATE*: Got my relaxer today after being 4 months post, planned to go longer but like I said, my hairdresser is doing renovations soon. Anyway, I just hit BSB but layered, I don't mind it because it'll grow out over time. Here's a picture to show my new bangs that was inspired by the Chanel Iman picture in my blog post here on LHCF. Length picture for my next update for sure since I plan to wash my hair in 3-4 days. I hope to stretch for 5 or possibly 6 months for my next update, we'll see — baby steps!

Don't mind my face I like being silly.     Oh and I was on the phone with a friend since he wanted me to show him my new bangs so I was trying to talk while talking the photograph.


----------



## Charz (Feb 13, 2011)

I forgot about this thread.

My lowest layer is now BSL, but I'm not claiming it until I am full BSL. I hope to make full MBL by the end of this year!

I've been rollersetting my hair every week and I am getting my hair dyed again in April.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey Ladies. Lately I'm making an effort to eat more protein/eat healthy in general. 

I also want to find a way to avoid splits and ssk's this year without straightening my hair. I feel I have to flatiron more often than I'd like because wearing my hair natural guarantees raggedy ends for me. erplexed

I'm doing a henna treatment right now for strength/shine and I'm waiting on my Qhemet products to arrive. I'm hoping regular henna treatments and moisturizing products will allow me to wear my natural hair more frequently and keep my ends healthy while doing so.


----------



## aa9746 (Feb 13, 2011)

make_me_over said:


> Hey Ladies! Just checking in, I just took the cornrows out that I had in for a month. I washed, did a cholesterol treatment, oil rinse, and conditioned. Now I am about to throw some individuals in my hair and keep them in until mid March. This is how I will get to MBL, *no manipulation*.



You'll get there.


----------



## QueenFee (Feb 14, 2011)

Moisturized and sealed last night....My hair is becoming a bit LOT for my taste! Lol every time I mess with it It feels thicker! I'm creating a monster!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 14, 2011)

*Hey Ladies,

Its still early here,
But Im going to say it...

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY
   :heart2:   :luv2: :lovedrool:

Enjoy it....
Treat yourself if you must...

*​


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Feb 14, 2011)

Checking in! I have been doing nothing but twistouts and buns since mid-January. My twistouts have gone to a new level now that I am using KCKT/KCCC or Noodle Head to give 'em some hold. Trying to maintain till my length check next month.


----------



## grow (Feb 14, 2011)

@davisbr88, 
i can just imagine the inappropriate jokes with the cucumbers! girl that had me LMAO!
but on the serious side, you brought up a good idea! i never even thought of eating cucumbers raw like that....have done so with carrots and celery before, but never cucumbers. i must try that, thx!
i can't wait to find out what you decide to try because they all sound good! you make some delicious goodies there! plus it's great that you eat so healthy, naturally.
i believe in the vitamins and all, but nothing is better than eating the healthy vitamins we need! brava davis!

@make_me_over, I LOVE LOVE LOVE YOUR NEW SIGGY!!!!

girl, you have made leaps and bounds of progress with your hair!!!!

it is G.O.R.G.E.O.U.S.!!!!!:bouncegre:trampolin


@Enyo, so sad about your setback. like davisbr88 said, this new ps will offset that setback, so stick with this new retention! "every setback is the start for the comeback"!!!!

@Aireen, cannot wait to see your other new pics as you know (from the other thread) i love love love these pics!!!!

@LoveLiLi, great siggy! are you doing that henna with indigo or will you just use henna, if so which brand?
i would like to henna soon, but am concerned since i'm permed (texlaxed) and have a black hair rinse in, as well.

@QueenFee, you crack me up talking about "creating a monster"!

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY LOVLEY LADIES!:blowkiss:


----------



## Aireen (Feb 14, 2011)

grow said:


> @Aireen, cannot wait to see your other new pics as you know (from the other thread) i love love love these pics!!!!



Thank you kindly, grow! You're so gracious! 

My response is in the WL thread, but yes my pictures will be in all 5 of my challenges, a lot of copying and pasting.


----------



## MrsHouston (Feb 14, 2011)

i'm half wigging my way to MBL.  I doing cornrolls under my halfwig and leaving a small section out in the front.  So far so good.  I just need to stay focused on my vitamins and scalp massages. I will be implementing walking into my plan later this week.


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 14, 2011)

grow: Don't be fooled! I LOVE raw fruits and vegetables but not more than chocolate and cake so I still don't consider myself all that healthy! 
But I am working on it.
I made a yummy smoothie today with one kiwi, three jumbo strawberries, 1/2 banana that I had cut into chunks and frozen overnight, a scoop of plain whey protein powder (I didn't know what to expect by mixing kiwis and chocolate), and 1/4 c skim milk. Next time I will leave out the milk because I forgot how juicy kiwis are. It's soooo good. I'll probably make it again tomorrow without the milk.
After that I will try something with mangoes, which I don't know will go well with chocolate either so I may just use regular protein powder until I'm done with those. After that, I'll be experimenting with chocolate and vanilla powders!
I am going to make a glass of cucumber-carrot juice to go with my salmon dinner tonight. I just found out that cucumbers are really rich in silica, so now I'm excited because it gives me an excuse to eat them everyday for my hair and not worry about spinach too much for now.


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 14, 2011)

LoveLiLi: I don't know how I missed your post but I am lusting over your hair! 
MrsHouston: I soooo look forward to my scalp massages! I don't know if they are helping but I just love the way they feel!


----------



## make_me_over (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks 4 all your support Ladies! 

grow Hey girlie I missed you. I'm glad you're back and I can't wait to see your update


----------



## make_me_over (Feb 14, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *@make_me_over*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


aa9746 said:


> You'll get there.


 
Thanks 4 all your support Ladies! I really appreciate it


----------



## CB1731 (Feb 15, 2011)

Haven't checked in for a bit. My relaxed ends have been breaking off so I'm hiding my hair under half-wigs. I love them. Hopefully this will help the breakage and I can still have a chance at making MBL this year.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Feb 15, 2011)

grow: Thanks. I used henna without indigo. I've used indigo in the past - mixed with henna to create a dark brown and in a separate step to get black. I liked it initially, but after a while it seemed to wash me out and I looked like Elvira.

I used Jamila henna this time, but I've also used Reshma and a couple of other brands.


davisbr88: Thank you. Now if it would only move along to mbl, lol.


----------



## grow (Feb 15, 2011)

Aireen said:


> Thank you kindly, @grow! You're so gracious!
> 
> My response is in the WL thread, but yes my pictures will be in all 5 of my challenges, a lot of copying and pasting.


 
Aireen, ok, i'm running over to the WL thread for that eye candy! thanks!



MrsHouston, what a brilliant idea! my Mom walks miles every day and even after 5 kids, still wears a size 8! i know i should be out there, too, but the cold weather (plus it's rainy season in milan) keeps me in.
got any tips on how to get out there when you don't really want to? (but know you need to?)


davisbr88, well even if you like the sweet stuff, at least you balance it off with the good healthy stuff, too!
that smoothie sounds fabulous! i gotta try it, thanks! i have the whey potein already and prolly need to add alot of juice because our kiwi are not as soft and juicy...takes an electric saw to open those thangs! 
i used to use the whey protein for my egg shakes, but when i stopped eating the raw eggs, i just had all those tins of whey sitting around, so now i'll put them to good use!
that dinner you made sounds DELICIOUS!!! yes, good for the body AND good for the hair!

make_me_over, thanks sugar, it's good to be back! i was going to do an update in march but now i don't know if i'all have time to perm my hair given my work schedule. (a few hairs have surpassed my brastrap!)
i really need to update, though.
the first minute i get after being freshly permed and flat wrapped, i will jump to the camera!

CB1731, it's a great thing you caught it in time and are already in those protective styles!a with tlc, those ends will be nourished and saved. 

LoveLiLi, you had me cracking up with the "Elvira" part, lol!

have you ever tried a brand called Zarqa? it says ingredients: ground henna leaves. it's the only stuff i can find locallyerplexed everything else has to come thru the mail.

hhj ladies!


----------



## MrsHouston (Feb 15, 2011)

When I lived in Houston and it was too hot to walk outside, I'd go to the mall, walk the stair steps in the building that I worked in, or the treadmill.  The stairs were great for my legs...man I got good muscle tone and unbelivable firmness...I think that's what got me my Dh...


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 15, 2011)

grow: I completely forgot the egg!!! 
That was the whole point of the smoothie... lol. Well I am about to make one now with the egg and without the milk. 
I'm also going to make a strawberry-cucumber smoothie today so I'll report back!


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 15, 2011)

Just made a great egg shake that I wanted to share with you all:
1 kiwi
1/2 banana cut into chunks
1 cup of mandarin oranges, drained
1 scoop of whey protein powder
1 egg

I love experimenting with the different flavors. Thanks for sparking this @grow!

ETA: Also made a cucumber-strawberry smoothie today with 1 cucumber, 4 - 5 strawberries, 1.5 tsp splenda, and 1 tsp sour cream. Definitely plan to drink that often.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Feb 15, 2011)

grow said:


> @LoveLiLi, you had me cracking up with the "Elvira" part, lol!
> 
> have you ever tried a brand called Zarqa? it says ingredients: ground henna leaves. it's the only stuff i can find locallyerplexed everything else has to come thru the mail.
> 
> hhj ladies!


 
grow: I haven't tried Zarqa, but if it says herbal henna it should be fine. Are you mainly using henna for strengthening your hair or are you using it to tweak your color as well?


----------



## Aireen (Feb 17, 2011)

*UPDATE*: Relaxed with PICTURES!  Made BSB barely but claiming it to stay positive, it won't be long before I'm confident in my hair's length since it'll grow out more by the next relaxer. I put my hair in a bun to make it wavy with volume so it's not sleek straight to see the length fully, sorry. It would have been blow-dried straight but I'm in a no heat challenge until I reach waist length.

For my wash yesterday, I did a pre-poo with my safflower oil-EVOO-conditioner-molasses mixture, shampooed with Aussie Moist Shampoo, and conditioned with ORS Hair Mayonnaise. I know it is not advised to use protein after using molasses but I wanted to strengthen and provide intense conditioning to my hair. As a result my hair came out feeling really moisturised and strong. 

I have new goals, I'm going to take better care of my scalp and take more initiative instead of being lazy so I can RETAIN, RETAIN, RETAIN. I'm also going to watch my moisture/protein balance more carefully instead of just using what I feel like on my hair for frivolous reasons.

*PICTURE TIME! *


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 17, 2011)

Congrats Aireen!


----------



## Aireen (Feb 17, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Congrats Aireen!



davisbr88

Thank you! Oh and the shake you posted sounds very yummy! I hope you make it into a blog post or something so I can refer back to it!


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 17, 2011)

I am compiling some recipes now so I will definitely put them up somewhere... lol.


----------



## reeko43 (Feb 17, 2011)

Haven't posted a lot as I was starting to get really discouraged with the breakage.  I have since been on a natural kick trying to use mostly natural products.  Henna'd for the first time this weekend.  Had positive results immediately!  I am looking at the bright side.  I have til December.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 17, 2011)

*Hey Ladies,

How is everyone doing tonight? 
*​


----------



## aa9746 (Feb 18, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *Hey Ladies,
> 
> How is everyone doing tonight?
> *​



Hair still braided up under my wig.  I'm ready to wear my hair out but I'm determined to get to mbl before or by June.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 19, 2011)

aa9746 said:


> Hair still braided up under my wig.  I'm ready to wear my hair out but I'm determined to get to mbl before or by June.




*aa9746,

You can do it, I know you want to see your hair, but hold on to those braids... You'll get there  I like your determination, which also provides consistency so your goals are in grabbing reach ...

I'm back to braids tomorrow, hoping to reach my goal by June 30, 2011. 
You've just got to fall in love with the braids,  because they are helping, and giving that extra push to keep the hands out of the hair 
I'm going to be so ready to see your progress pictures. 
*​


----------



## DesignerCurls (Feb 19, 2011)

I would like to join!  I'm already in the WL 2011 and thought this challenge would be an encouragement along the way! 

*Regimen:*

~Shampoo with ayurvedic poo bars & DC weekly
~Co-wash weekly
~Protein/moisture treatments monthly
~Cassia obovata treatments monthly
~Scalp massages using ayurvedic oils
~Protective & low maintenance styles
~Multivitamins, water, & exercise
~No direct heat or major trims challenges

*Goal:* June 30th or soon 

ETA: starting pic from Jan 1st


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 19, 2011)

I have an update here. 
Currently grazing APL


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 19, 2011)

*DesignerCurls

Welcome...
Thats a good regimen, I am cheering for you.... June 30th sounds very possible to me  
Looking forward to your progress pictures 
*​


----------



## DesignerCurls (Feb 20, 2011)

PeculiarDaye
Glad to be apart of the challenge!


----------



## MsKikiStar (Feb 20, 2011)

update: I did a touch-up last week at 15 weeks, 5 days post. I've been noticing excessive shedding since then, so today I'm going to DC with Alter Ego. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Becky83 (Feb 20, 2011)

Would like to join this challenge 

*Current Regimen* (just started this in 1/29/11):



Weekly shampooing hair with shikakai and conditioning with amla (using   powders)
Air drying or blow drying on a cool setting
Daily moisturizing with coconut oil, carrot oil, amla oil, and peppermint oil
Wearing hair in a protective buns 6 days a week, bagging ends or wearing a phony pony
No major trims
Stretching relaxers (last relaxer on 1/22, don't plan on relaxing until May)
Considering texlaxing


*Goal:* August 2011 (wishing that it will be by May)

I really need to stop being so lazy and exercise!


----------



## Charz (Feb 20, 2011)

I hope MBL is an APL braidout for me, so I don't have to shoot for WL. WL seems like a lot of hair (work )


----------



## lushlady (Feb 20, 2011)

Still hanging in there.  I dry conditioned my hair overnight, then twisted it with some coconut oil and cupuacu butter.  Hopefully this lasts me all week.  I got tired of wigs and needed a break for a week.


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 20, 2011)

Charz: I think it depends on how many you do and how much shrinkage you have. I have seen some people who have MBL hair and SL braidouts.


----------



## prettynatural (Feb 20, 2011)

Am I MBL? I don't want to claim it if I am not there.  My waist is where the bottom of the  white text box. I am 3 inches from my waist. I have a pic and let me know if I am there.


----------



## ojemba (Feb 20, 2011)

prettynatural said:


> Am I MBL? I don't want to claim it if I am not there.  My waist is where the bottom of the  white text box. I am 3 inches from my waist. I have a pic and let me know if I am there.



Looks like mbl to me. Congrats!


----------



## Sunshine_One (Feb 21, 2011)

*Posting in both MBL & WL Challenges (I'm in both)

Happy Monday!!

Is there anyone else in this challenge that is roller setting weekly and also using Argan oil products? I'm currently doing both.  I posted my reggie a few pages back.  It would FAB to have roller setting hair buddies in this challenge.   So who else is on the magnetic roller train to WL??? If your on board what's your technique:  ponytail, mohawk etc.


----------



## Charz (Feb 21, 2011)

Sunshine_One

I rollerset every sunday with magnetic rollers. I use the duckbill pins to hold them and do the mohawk method.


----------



## MrsHouston (Feb 21, 2011)

Charz said:


> Sunshine_One
> 
> I rollerset every sunday with magnetic rollers. I use the duckbill pins to hold them and do the mohawk method.



Are you roller setting natural hair???  If so, we must talk.  I only leave the front of my hair out and I've been wanting to start roller setting it as to not continue using heat on the front (while wearing a half wig).  My hair is natural and I'm unsure how it will turn out.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Feb 21, 2011)

@Charz 

YAY! I was beginning to think I was the only one roller setting! What products are you using? I do the ponytail method. That is working well. I usually flat iron the roots. But I think I may try to wearing the curls. If I do that I may try using a setting lotion for a firmer hold. 

MrsHouston

I am natural. This is my 5th year anniversay month! I have been roller setting my natural hair on and off from the start. I've gone back to rollersets because I learned thru trial and error that they are the "life" of my hair. When I look back to when my hair was at it's healthiest and it's longest in length. It was when I was getting a wash & set every week. So I decided to go back to that last fall and my hair has thanked me! 


I would try using a good leave-in like Lacio Lacio and wrap foam. I like CON Argan oil wrap foam but QP Elasta or Motions work well also. If you need a firm hold I would go with Lotta body setting lotion. It's an old school tried and true!

HTH


----------



## MrsHouston (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks, I'll have to get some of these product.  I want to try this on a Friday night...just in cass there is some mishaps.



Sunshine_One said:


> @Charz
> 
> YAY! I was beginning to think I was the only one roller setting! What products are you using? I do the ponytail method. That is working well. I usually flat iron the roots. But I think I may try to wearing the curls. If I do that I may try using a setting lotion for a firmer hold.
> 
> ...


----------



## joyandfaith (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm making progress ladies  My hair seems to be growing again, so I've gotten new wind in my sails. For whatever reason, I seem to get my growth spurts in the winter. I want two more inches and then I'll claim MBL. I think I'll be there by my birthday in September.


----------



## grow (Feb 22, 2011)

davisbr88, i'm glad you got that egg in there, too! thanks for keeping us updated on these great shakes you're making, gotta try some of your recipies myself!
oh, and btw, YOUR HAIR IS LOOKING FAB!!!
i saw your thread and love it all, including the lipstick! great shine, health...and GROWTH! 

LoveLiLi, i need to use henna for the conditioning qualities and i'd like to keep my hair jet black with the indigo (otherwise it's ashy brown like the pic to the left in my siggy) thank you for asking!

reeko43, i'm so glad that henna worked out so well for you!
what did you put in your mix? are you permed? (i'd like to henna too, but am also permed.)
also, good on you for looking to the bright side about breakage, because you caught it in time and as we say, every setback is the beginning of the comeback! 

DesignerCurls, glad to see you here, too! welcome, my fellow ayurvedic appreciater!
you've got a great reggie there and i believe you can surely make it!
how is that cassia working out for you?
i'd like to try some too, but since i'm set on henna and indigo, i don't know if it might be too much. any ideas?

Becky83, welcome aboard!
what a fabulous reggie you've got! i believe you can make it for may, too!
are you in braids as a style now?


misslaraj, wow, the shine on your hair in your siggy had me looking for my sunglasses just to see it without the glare on my eyes! what bling! what did you use to get that fabulous effect?

joyandfaith, your hair is gorgeous! you look like you're MBL already! but if you'd like 2 more inches before claiming it, i believe you'll surely be there before september!
so your hair gets its spurt in the winter, too?
i thought i was one of the only ones noticing that rather odd fact.
i just started my hhj last year, but i'd swear my hair thrives in cold weather, though i don't quite understand why. seeing how dry my hair is, it would seem to be better in hot, humid weather. odd.

there are so many beautiful heads of hair up in here!

keep up the good work ladies!

let's get it!


----------



## reeko43 (Feb 22, 2011)

grow said:


> @reeko43, i'm so glad that henna worked out so well for you!
> what did you put in your mix? are you permed? (i'd like to henna too, but am also permed.)
> also, good on you for looking to the bright side about breakage, because you caught it in time and as we say, every setback is the beginning of the comeback!


 
Grow, you are so encouraging! I am transitioning but the majority of my hair is permed hair.  

I used Jamila henna, ground cloves and a little cinnamon, raspberry green tea (didn't have the plain) and roughly 2 tbl of acv. I stirred in some honey when I was ready to put the mix on my hair.  I did it a second time with coconut milk, cloves and a little acv but I think I like the first mix better.  I am soooo happy w/ my results!


----------



## Kamilla16 (Feb 22, 2011)

Okay.. that's it! I'm joining! MBL or BSL for me is my ULTIMATE goal! I would love to be there by December! (no set backs) I think I have about 4-5" to reach my brastrap. and about 2-2.5" to reach BSB. I was APL, but trimmed about 1-2" so I'm SL. Here's to wishing.

Reggy is simple. No direct heat (max 1x month), Relax every 10-12 weeks, dusting as needed, co-washing 1x week, washing and dc 1x week. Aphogee 2 min/ORS replenishing pack rotated every week, followed by moisturizing conditioner (currently nexxus humectress). 

Starting pic is in my avatar. I'm about 1-1.5" from APL


----------



## casey3035 (Feb 22, 2011)

I am back to Grazing BSL after a cut soooo. I hope to make MBL again  by -August! I will be wearing Braids and doing the crown and glory regimen!


----------



## Charz (Feb 22, 2011)

Sunshine_One said:


> YAY! I was beginning to think I was the only one roller setting! What products are you using? I do the ponytail method. That is working well. I usually flat iron the roots. But I think I may try to wearing the curls. If I do that I may try using a setting lotion for a firmer hold.
> 
> 
> 
> HTH



I use some kind of liquid leave-in like KBB hair milk and Aveda's Anti-Humidity Pomade. I do not like setting lotions.


----------



## Charz (Feb 22, 2011)

MrsHouston said:


> Are you roller setting natural hair???  If so, we must talk.  I only leave the front of my hair out and I've been wanting to start roller setting it as to not continue using heat on the front (while wearing a half wig).  My hair is natural and I'm unsure how it will turn out.


MrsHouston

I am a 4a natural. my hair texture is in my siggy.


----------



## MrsHouston (Feb 22, 2011)

Charz said:


> MrsHouston
> 
> I am a 4a natural. my hair texture is in my siggy.



I remembering seeing it before...at work now so I can't see the pics.  Your hair is very pretty. I'm going to try this soooooooooooon.  I'm excited now!


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks grow!!!!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Feb 22, 2011)

grow glad to see you too!  I am still hanging in there with the ayurvedic treatments. I just started the cassia last month.  I like it so far!  It's similar to the regular henna just no color so I use it as a conditioning treatment.  I don't use any amla in the mix because I want it to stretch my curls.  I am so ready to see MBL...I have been APL too long!

HHG...grow&retain!


----------



## lushlady (Feb 23, 2011)

grow it is the camera flash mostly, although I did have coconut oil in it as a pre-poo.  My hair was really dry (not moisturized) in that pic actually.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 23, 2011)

casey3035 said:


> I am back to Grazing BSL after a cut soooo. I hope to make MBL again  by -August! I will be wearing Braids and doing the crown and glory regimen!



*casey3035,

I'm rooting for you partner....

What is the Crown and Glory regimen?
*​


----------



## nappystorm (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Ladies.
Just checking in. Tis all.


----------



## QueenFee (Feb 23, 2011)

Hangin in there still cowashing every three days have yet to shampoo because my hair hates shampoo! Lol but yes so far so good can't wait to flat iron at the end of this month to see how close I am to MBL!!!!! WOOT WOOT! I was talking to some ladies the other day and I must say! I can't stand when people say...Oh you're MBL because you have that kind of hair...WTF? Only if they knew how many bottles of VO5,Hawaiian Silky and other stuff PLUS TIME and aching arms went into the getting my hair healthy...*Sorry for the Rant* HHG


----------



## casey3035 (Feb 23, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *@casey3035,
> 
> I'm rooting for you partner....
> 
> ...



Here it is... I've tried it before and was successful! Great before and after photos! It basically teaches you how to take care of your hair for the most growth while in braids!

http://www.growafrohairlong.com/braidreg.html


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 23, 2011)

casey3035 said:


> Here it is... I've tried it before and was successful! Great before and after photos! It basically teaches you how to take care of your hair for the most growth while in braids!
> 
> http://www.growafrohairlong.com/braidreg.html




*casey3035,

Thank you, I had been wondering what that method was.

*​


----------



## grow (Feb 23, 2011)

DesignerCurls said:


> @grow glad to see you too! I am still hanging in there with the ayurvedic treatments. I just started the cassia last month. I like it so far! It's similar to the regular henna just no color so I use it as a conditioning treatment. I don't use any amla in the mix because I want it to stretch my curls. I am so ready to see MBL...I have been APL too long!
> 
> HHG...grow&retain!


 
DesignerCurls, thanks! i'm glad you're sticking with the ayurveda too, isn't it fab?!
actually, the cassia is what i wanted to originally do, but to get the color for the indigo, they tell me i need to use henna.
but i thought that if you put amla in these mixes, it helps to loosen the curl, but if i understand your post well, you're saying amla does not loosen the curl pattern, right?erplexed



QueenFee said:


> Hangin in there still cowashing every three days have yet to shampoo because my hair hates shampoo! Lol but yes so far so good can't wait to flat iron at the end of this month to see how close I am to MBL!!!!! WOOT WOOT! I was talking to some ladies the other day and I must say! I can't stand when people say...Oh you're MBL because you have that kind of hair...WTF? *Only if they knew how many bottles of VO5,Hawaiian Silky and other stuff PLUS TIME and aching arms went into the getting my hair healthy...**Sorry for the Rant* HHG



QueenFee, i just HAD to reprint the bolded because that is too funny...and too true!

i just spent nearly FIVE HOURS detangling my hair the day before last and my arms were too through!
sure, i had kept my hair tucked away in some sort of ps for over 10 days---no combing whatsoever, and yes, i finger detangled to be extra gentle, but, whew, how my arms were tired afterward!

the good news is that i got all the knots out and lost little to no hair in doing so. i love finger detangling, tiring as it is, nothing is more gentle or secure! 

hhj ladies!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Feb 23, 2011)

@grow Yup the amla does not loosen your curl pattern...just the henna or cassia.  That's what I've read and see on a youtube vid. And I wanted to try the indigo but black seems to make me look goth at times so I will stick to the cassia.  I have tried henna and didn't care for it to much at first but once I learned how to use it and deep condish afterwards I so enjoy it!

Yes ayurvedic products are wonderful!  When I got my first major cut after my BC, I went from EL to SL in 4 months using Vatika & Brahmi oils with occasional ayurvedic rinse!!!

HHG...grow&retain!


----------



## bestblackgirl (Feb 23, 2011)

I will most likely make it by the end of December. I will be BSL by the end of August or sooner. So MBL is definetely possible. But I will be on the sideline cheering you guys on


----------



## Katherina (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi! Checking in! I'm still on track to make BSL by June so I plan on MBL by December 31, 2011 @ 11:59:59pm! 

You all are influencing me.  I've been planning to switch from henna to cassia because the henna dye is messy and I don't care for the permanence of the color change anymore. But I do love how thick henna makes my hair strands, so I don't want to give it up. I love it in place of a hardcore protein. I'm going to buy some cassia on Friday and give it a try.

Rollersets. Sigh. I want to start doing them weekly but I'm not good at it. I also need a hooded hair dryer first.


----------



## grow (Feb 24, 2011)

DesignerCurls, thank you for the info, girlie! so it's the henna and/or cassia that loosens it, not the amla...good to know. 
also because i could use some loosening of my ng curl pattern, so the henna should do that.
i'm surprised by what you said about the indigo washing you out.
you're the second person i've heard say that! yikes!
but i've waited so long for this indigo to get here, i think i'm going to try it and just hope for the best. otherwise i'd have to live with 3 tones of different colors in my hair or go back to the black rinse, which isn't as natural.
decisions---decisions......

Elle97, now what you just said about the henna thickening up the strands is another reason why i'd like to try the indigo with henna instead of the black rinse.
which other hardcore protein treatments have you been using?
i'm asking because i've been using Dudley's DRC 28 for about a year and truly love the way it works.
i'd rather not give it up (i stocked up with loads of it) so isn't there a way to use the other protein treatments even if we henna too?

thanks ladies and hhj!


----------



## Katherina (Feb 24, 2011)

grow said:


> Elle97, now what you just said about the henna thickening up the strands is another reason why i'd like to try the indigo with henna instead of the black rinse.
> which other hardcore protein treatments have you been using?
> i'm asking because i've been using Dudley's DRC 28 for about a year and truly love the way it works.
> i'd rather not give it up (i stocked up with loads of it) so isn't there a way to use the other protein treatments even if we henna too?
> ...



I don't have any recommendations  Maybe I shouldn't have said that I love henna in place of a hardcore protein because I never really used hardcore protein. erplexed  Sorry. I think I used hardcore protein once, some kind of Aphogee. 

Yeah I think it's okay to use henna with protein, as long as you're careful to leave adequate time between the applications. I wouldn't use them both in the same week or two (or maybe even three). I use a light protein (Aubrey Organics GPB) about two weeks after henna, so hardcore protein plus henna may be overload.


----------



## casey3035 (Feb 25, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *@casey3035,
> 
> Thank you, I had been wondering what that method was.
> 
> *​



Yeah the plan is to start on March 1st!!! Wish me luck partner!


----------



## blessedandlucky (Feb 27, 2011)

i have been having so much trouble with breakage. it's pretty much wrecked my hair. i did a 1" trim today to even things up. i hope to make bsl then mbl, but i'm not so sure anymore. it's been very frustrating because i have followed all of "the steps" including clarifying, protein treatments and deep conditioning. i also used porosity control. i've done all of these things over the last month. tonight i used alter ego garlic conditioner treatment followed by a deep conditioner. 

i'm upping my moisturizing. i always think cones don't work for me, but i've reintroduced them because i used them at the beginning of my hhj and it was fine for awhile. i'm doing it from this wash cycle (today) until the next one. i used neutrogena triple moisture and sealed with jane carter nourish and shine like i used too. i hope that this works. i'm so frustrated. 

my siggy is my new starting point...*deep deep sigh* i feel like i am stalled


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 28, 2011)

casey3035 said:


> Yeah the plan is to start on March 1st!!! Wish me luck partner!



Count me in!
I'm going to do it on my own hair though. I know it said your hair might not grow as fast, but I don't feel like messing with extensions again. I'll do it with you and put them in on Tuesday, but I'll have to take them down about two weeks in and then reinstall them after that weekend to finish out the two-month period (I have a formal event on March 19, and plan to straighten on the 18th, but I will reinstall on March 22 to wear 6 weeks)
I'll stretch my hair and put them in medium-sized twists this Tuesday since it'll only be 2 weeks, but when I reinstall I'll probably do tiny twists to make sure they last that 6 weeks. I'll spray the twists with ApHogee Green Tea & Keratin Spray as my strengthener and Donna Marie Moisture Mist or Bee Mine Juicy Spritz for my braid spray.


----------



## nappystorm (Feb 28, 2011)

casey3035 said:


> Yeah the plan is to start on March 1st!!! Wish me luck partner!





davisbr88 said:


> Count me in!
> I'm going to do it on my own hair though. I know it said your hair might not grow as fast, but I don't feel like messing with extensions again. I'll do it with you and put them in on Tuesday, but I'll have to take them down about two weeks in and then reinstall them after that weekend to finish out the two-month period (I have a formal event on March 19, and plan to straighten on the 18th, but I will reinstall on March 22 to wear 6 weeks)
> I'll stretch my hair and put them in medium-sized twists this Tuesday since it'll only be 2 weeks, but when I reinstall I'll probably do tiny twists to make sure they last that 6 weeks. I'll spray the twists with ApHogee Green Tea & Keratin Spray as my strengthener and Donna Marie Moisture Mist or Bee Mine Juicy Spritz for my braid spray.


Good luck, ladies. I do this method at least 6 months out of the year. It's great I think I'm going to take my braids out. I'm ready to whip my hair


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 28, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> Good luck, ladies. I do this method at least 6 months out of the year. It's great I think I'm going to take my braids out. I'm ready to whip my hair



Oooh... six months sounds good. Maybe from November to March. I think I'll try that from November this year - March 2012.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 28, 2011)

casey3035 said:


> Yeah the plan is to start on March 1st!!! Wish me luck partner!



*casey3035, 

I'm wishing you the Best of luck, and I pray that it does wonders beyond your imagination 

I hope we get to see pictures of your braids  
*​


----------



## casey3035 (Feb 28, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *@casey3035,
> 
> I'm wishing you the Best of luck, and I pray that it does wonders beyond your imagination
> 
> ...


Thanks girl!  I will definitely send you a photo!


----------



## AlliCat (Feb 28, 2011)

I just reached BSL!!!!!!!!!!!

I have 2-3 inches until MBL so I should be there by July if I retain all my length. Now I'm excited


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 28, 2011)

Congrats AlliCat!


----------



## nappystorm (Feb 28, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Oooh... six months sounds good. Maybe from November to March. I think I'll try that from November this year - March 2012.


That's when I wear mine. Late October-ish until March-ish. Make sure you wait a few weeks between applications. And don't pull your braids up into a ponytail until about 3 or 4 weeks. Your edges will thank you


----------



## make_me_over (Feb 28, 2011)

blessedandlucky said:


> i have been having so much trouble with breakage. it's pretty much wrecked my hair. i did a 1" trim today to even things up. i hope to make bsl then mbl, but i'm not so sure anymore. it's been very frustrating because i have followed all of "the steps" including clarifying, protein treatments and deep conditioning. i also used porosity control. i've done all of these things over the last month. tonight i used alter ego garlic conditioner treatment followed by a deep conditioner.
> 
> i'm upping my moisturizing. i always think cones don't work for me, but i've reintroduced them because i used them at the beginning of my hhj and it was fine for awhile. i'm doing it from this wash cycle (today) until the next one. i used neutrogena triple moisture and sealed with jane carter nourish and shine like i used too. i hope that this works. i'm so frustrated.
> 
> my siggy is my new starting point...*deep deep sigh* i feel like i am stalled




Hi blessedandlucky! Don't be discouraged girl we all have setbacks/issues sometimes. Your hair looks great to me so obviously you have been doing something right. Are you sure your breakage is due to dryness? If so, have you ever tried the baggy method? This method worked for me last year when sulfur dried my hair out. Also are you protecting your hair from the harsh cold/winter air? It sounds like you are giving your hair lots of moisture though. I'm sure there is someone who is having or had the same issue and can make some suggestions. It will get better girlie, just stick in there.

@AlliCat CONGRATS on making BSL!!!! I know this is the MBL challenge but PIC PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 28, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> That's when I wear mine. Late October-ish until March-ish. Make sure you wait a few weeks between applications. And don't pull your braids up into a ponytail until about 3 or 4 weeks. Your edges will thank you



I decided to wear the micro twists for 6 weeks and the last 2 weeks of the 2-month period, I will be following a modified version of the tightly curly method to make sure my hair is definitely well moisturized before I re-twist. Even in following the TC method, I will keep my hair in PS, most likely buns.


----------



## AlliCat (Feb 28, 2011)

make_me_over said:


> Hi blessedandlucky! Don't be discouraged girl we all have setbacks/issues sometimes. Your hair looks great to me so obviously you have been doing something right. Are you sure your breakage is due to dryness? If so, have you ever tried the baggy method? This method worked for me last year when sulfur dried my hair out. Also are you protecting your hair from the harsh cold/winter air? It sounds like you are giving your hair lots of moisture though. I'm sure there is someone who is having or had the same issue and can make some suggestions. It will get better girlie, just stick in there.
> 
> @AlliCat CONGRATS on making BSL!!!! I know this is the MBL challenge but PIC PLEASE!!!!!



Thanks so much!!! but I can't post pics as I am in the Hide your hair challenge till June *pokes siggy*


----------



## blksndrlla (Mar 1, 2011)

I need to see if MBL is possible for me to hit this year...
This may be what I need to spark some interest in my hair... Lol

If I have great retention and a normal growth rate...I can hit MBL by December. I may be just scraping though...lol. I'm in! (giving myself until 5/12 to hit it with a fresh trim)


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Mar 1, 2011)

casey3035 said:


> Thanks girl!  I will definitely send you a photo!




*casey3035,

Your welcome hun. I look forward to the picture 
*​


----------



## MsKikiStar (Mar 1, 2011)

I did a light trim today. My ends looked _horrid_ after the last touch-up but I didn't want to lose the length.  Unfortunately, I stayed w/ a friend this weekend and got caught in the wind & rain. She doesn't own heat protectants and uses ceramic-coated appliances. I tried telling her thats why her hair keeps breaking but in one ear and out the other . After fixing (frying really) my hair straight, those ends just had to go .

Question:: for those that are roller setting, what products are you using? Water, Lotta Body, etc.? 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Mar 1, 2011)

joyandfaith said:


> I'm making progress ladies  My hair seems to be growing again, so I've gotten new wind in my sails. For whatever reason, I seem to get my growth spurts in the winter. I want two more inches and then I'll claim MBL. I think I'll be there by my birthday in September.


joyandfaith if this is not already full MBL I must be SL.

Your hair is AMAAAAZING.


----------



## blessedandlucky (Mar 1, 2011)

make_me_over said:


> Hi blessedandlucky! Don't be discouraged girl we all have setbacks/issues sometimes. Your hair looks great to me so obviously you have been doing something right. Are you sure your breakage is due to dryness? If so, have you ever tried the baggy method? This method worked for me last year when sulfur dried my hair out. Also are you protecting your hair from the harsh cold/winter air? It sounds like you are giving your hair lots of moisture though. I'm sure there is someone who is having or had the same issue and can make some suggestions. It will get better girlie, just stick in there.
> 
> Thanks so much for the encouragement. I was really frustrated when I posted. I think some of the breakage is probably due to dryness so I'm going to be more diligent about moisturizing throughout the week and sealing my ends. Do you have any recommendations for a good moisturizer?
> 
> ...


----------



## grow (Mar 1, 2011)

hi ladies!

i know i need to check in here.....i'm still having a hard time accepting the fact that i really made BSL and that this is the next stop.

it will take me a good 2-3 inches to get to MBL and i hope to be there before the first half of the year is over so that i can complete the WL goal before the year ends.

i'm ps'ing and my hair rarely sees the light of day!
i keep it in braids under scarves and hats when i'm just around town (like @ make_me_over said, my hair is sensitive even to the elements of cold wind and all) and when i'm working or doing something social, i do a baggy bun with pretty hair toys.

good luck to everyone! yes, we can get this!!!


----------



## NikStarrr (Mar 1, 2011)

I can't remember if I officially joined this challenge.  If not, I'm in!  I'm currently BSL, and have been for about 6 months.  I've reached MBL before, but due to a needed trim am back at BSL.  So my goal before summer is over is to get back to MBL with no trims needed!

Focusing on:  Low Manip & protective styling, moisture, and henna.


----------



## DarkandLovely (Mar 1, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> I just reached BSL!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have 2-3 inches until MBL so I should be there by July if I retain all my length. Now I'm excited


 
Congrats! Keep up the growin!



blksndrlla said:


> I need to see if MBL is possible for me to hit this year...
> This may be what I need to spark some interest in my hair... Lol
> 
> If I have great retention and a normal growth rate...I can hit MBL by December. I may be just scraping though...lol. I'm in! (giving myself until 5/12 to hit it with a fresh trim)


 
Welcome...You can do it!



grow said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> i know i need to check in here.....i'm still having a hard time accepting the fact that i really made BSL and that this is the next stop.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like we're on the same hair schedule.  Good Luck to you too!!

My update: I'm really just trying to stay out of my hair as much as possible.  I just wash, DC, air dry, and protective style for a week or two before I wash again--it all depends on how lazy I'm feeling.  If I'm feeling up to it, I'm going to try to do a cassia treatment this weekend.


----------



## nappystorm (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Ladies,
I took down few braids and did a length check. I am spitting distance from BSB/BSL


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 3, 2011)

Congrats nappystorm!!!


----------



## lushlady (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm uninspired about my hair right now.  I slept without a scarf two nights this week.  That is SO unlike me.  I know I'm close to MBL, so I need to snap out of it.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ITA:
I have totally not been treating my hair like lace lately.
Bout to get back up on it.


----------



## nappystorm (Mar 4, 2011)

Sighs davisbr88 Unfortunately, you were right about this Giovanni Conditionererplexed It's cool but I want my $9 back


----------



## cocosweet (Mar 4, 2011)

misslaraj said:


> I'm uninspired about my hair right now.  I slept without a scarf two nights this week.  That is SO unlike me.  I know I'm close to MBL, so I need to snap out of it.


Girrrl, I haven't slept with a scarf in at least a week.



davisbr88 said:


> ^^ITA:
> I have totally not been treating my hair like lace lately.
> Bout to get back up on it.


I've been foul. Sleeping scarf less wouldn't be so bad if I used one of the satin pillowcases I have but nooooooo. And I need to detangle. I've been wearing a week old twist out that's 3 days past its prime just to keep from detangling. I did a little this morning and then said forget it. 

I am so hair lazy right now.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 4, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> Sighs @davisbr88 Unfortunately, you were right about this Giovanni Conditionererplexed It's cool but I want my $9 back



Girl, that was the biggest waste! It left my hair sooooo rough for some reason. It went in the trash promptly.



cocosweet said:


> Girrrl, I haven't slept with a scarf in at least a week.
> 
> I've been foul. Sleeping scarf less wouldn't be so bad if I used one of the satin pillowcases I have but nooooooo. And I need to detangle. I've been wearing a week old twist out that's 3 days past its prime just to keep from detangling. I did a little this morning and then said forget it.
> 
> I am so hair lazy right now.



I've been sleeping on a satin pillowcase but I haven't moisturized and sealed in I don't know how long. I finally did today. Tragic.


----------



## grow (Mar 7, 2011)

come on ladies!

we gotta stick with it!

the year is too young to get lazy now.....

we got length goals to meet, not to mention wanting to keep our hair healthy and happy!

get those satin pillowcases out (or just throw a bag over it at night....i use a simple plastic cap), get that detangling done, let's stick with it!

( now y'all gotta remember to give me a kick in the booty when i get lazy, too..lol!) !

MBL HERE WE COME!!!!


----------



## grow (Mar 7, 2011)

tayflea said:


> Congrats! Keep up the growin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


nappystorm said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I took down few braids and did a length check. I am spitting distance from BSB/BSL


 
thank you, and good luck to you too, tayflea!

your siggy is really pretty, great length and growth!

please come back and tell us how the cassia went.

CONGRATULATIONS nappystorm!!!

you got there by putting in the effort and that is great inspiration!

keep up the good work and spread the willpower!we ALL need that!


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 7, 2011)

LOL grow!
You are so right!
It is too early to be getting lazy already. I finally got back on track with moisturizing and sealing a few days ago and I WILL continue like I know I am supposed to.
Thanks for the kick in the butt!!!


----------



## blackpearl81 (Mar 7, 2011)

Okay, so I know I'm a little late for class but I've been wanting MBL since forever....so consider me in....here's my starting pic and I'll be back after every relaxer to update.....


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 7, 2011)

blackpearl81
Welcome!
Your hair is lovely!


----------



## blackpearl81 (Mar 8, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> @blackpearl81
> Welcome!
> Your hair is lovely!


 
Thanks chica!


----------



## SunshineStell (Mar 8, 2011)

My regimen is: wash and deep condition once a week, or co-wash only. medium protein treatment once a month, moisturize and seal daily, bunning, stretch relaxer every 10-13 wks along with dusting ends

My goal month is Oct. 2011

My starting pic, is the signature pic


----------



## casey3035 (Mar 9, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Count me in!
> I'm going to do it on my own hair though. I know it said your hair might not grow as fast, but I don't feel like messing with extensions again. I'll do it with you and put them in on Tuesday, but I'll have to take them down about two weeks in and then reinstall them after that weekend to finish out the two-month period (I have a formal event on March 19, and plan to straighten on the 18th, but I will reinstall on March 22 to wear 6 weeks)
> I'll stretch my hair and put them in medium-sized twists this Tuesday since it'll only be 2 weeks, but when I reinstall I'll probably do tiny twists to make sure they last that 6 weeks. I'll spray the twists with ApHogee Green Tea & Keratin Spray as my strengthener and Donna Marie Moisture Mist or Bee Mine Juicy Spritz for my braid spray.



Believe me -I just saw this post tonight-I was in a slumber and missed it somehow-yeah lets do the braid thing...did you get yours yet?


----------



## DesignerCurls (Mar 9, 2011)

Haven't post in a while but I am currently in small twist to help me keep from doing too much to my hair.  I will probably steam curl them today...hopefully it will turn out nice.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 9, 2011)

casey3035 said:


> Believe me -I just saw this post tonight-I was in a slumber and missed it somehow-yeah lets do the braid thing...did you get yours yet?


In two-strand twists now until the 17th, and will put in some micro-braids (without extensions) on March 22.


----------



## joyandfaith (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks lilsparkle825 I'm just seeing your post. Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## AlliCat (Mar 10, 2011)

Just checking in...I recently made full BSL so shooting for MBL next  I plan to make it before the year is up


----------



## nappystorm (Mar 10, 2011)

Here is a length check.

I'm leaning a little on this one





Next




Next






I have a slight W shape because my beginning cut was a graduated bob.


----------



## QueenFee (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm still hangin in there, cowashed yesterday and the day before...Moisturized and sealed...In some med small twist right now.=)


----------



## bebezazueta (Mar 11, 2011)

Checking in. I relaxed on Tuesday and I'm 2 inches from MBL!  I plan to stretch my way there till my bday in JUly. What a gift to be MBL on my bday!  Yea!  Here's my update pic


----------



## casey3035 (Mar 11, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> In two-strand twists now until the 17th, and will put in some micro-braids (without extensions) on March 22.


Finally started braiding mine last night-will post pics when done!


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 11, 2011)

casey3035 said:


> Finally started braiding mine last night-will post pics when done!



Oooh! Can't wait to see them!
I have told myself that I will only take a day to braid so however long that takes will determine how big they will be. I am definitely never taking 35 hours again! I'm sure they will be bigger when I first start, but I am hoping I will get faster as time goes on.


----------



## corpFROcentric (Mar 11, 2011)

I am a little late to the party but consider me in.  After about a year of not taking care of my hair I am back on the bandwagon! 

Regimen: During the summer I usually just do Wash n Go's.  The SSK's are killing me so I am going to try some alternative styles. I will also DC once a week.  

Goal Month: I have no idea what is even realistic. Perhaps yall can help with that.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 11, 2011)

corpFROcentric: Your hair is gorgeous!!!
I am not sure how long it'll take you but it only looks like you have maybe 2 - 3 inches to go. Depending on your growth rate, I think you could be there in August or September.


----------



## EbonyEyes (Mar 11, 2011)

So I thought that I wasn't at BSL yet.  But the lovely ladies in the BSL Challenge 2011 thread told me that I had already arrived at BSL (despite the low fitting bra I was wearing) and that I needed to join the MBL challenge.  So here I am!!!

Here are my starting pics:











Thank you in advance for having me!


----------



## growinstrong (Mar 11, 2011)

looking good goal twin . Well, I relax next week and I hope my results are as good as yours.



bebezazueta said:


> Checking in. I relaxed on Tuesday and I'm 2 inches from MBL! I plan to stretch my way there till my bday in JUly. What a gift to be MBL on my bday! Yea! Here's my update pic


----------



## bebezazueta (Mar 11, 2011)

growinstrong said:


> looking good goal twin . Well, I relax next week and I hope my results are as good as yours.



Can't wait to see goal twin! Thanks!  I'm doing a mini bootcamp to get to MBL. Let's go!


----------



## casey3035 (Mar 12, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Oooh! Can't wait to see them!
> I have told myself that I will only take a day to braid so however long that takes will determine how big they will be. I am definitely never taking 35 hours again! I'm sure they will be bigger when I first start, but I am hoping I will get faster as time goes on.




Yeah last night was my second night working on them! I just can't sit there for hours braiding but...I got all my perimeter done. I will probably do like 2 -3 rows a night until I am done-That way I am not so overwhelmed!
I am actually on the way to  Biloxi as we speak-Then New Orleans followed by My final destination of San Antonia... I will be stopping in different places along the way so girl I will be braiding  for a hour or 2  each night in the hotels until it's done! I HAVE A PLAN RIGHT? LOLZ!!!

Yeah you will get faster as time passes-35 hours wow-long time!


----------



## casey3035 (Mar 12, 2011)

EbonyEyes said:


> So I thought that I wasn't at BSL yet.  But the lovely ladies in the BSL Challenge 2011 thread told me that I had already arrived at BSL (despite the low fitting bra I was wearing) and that I needed to join the MBL challenge.  So here I am!!!
> 
> Here are my starting pics:
> 
> ...



uhhh YEAS THEY ADVISED YOU RIGHT-YOU ARE ALREADY bsl! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 12, 2011)

casey3035 said:


> Yeah last night was my second night working on them! I just can't sit there for hours braiding but...I got all my perimeter done. I will probably do like 2 -3 rows a night until I am done-That way I am not so overwhelmed!
> I am actually on the way to  Biloxi as we speak-Then New Orleans followed by My final destination of San Antonia... I will be stopping in different places along the way so girl I will be braiding  for a hour or 2  each night in the hotels until it's done! I HAVE A PLAN RIGHT? LOLZ!!!
> 
> Yeah you will get faster as time passes-35 hours wow-long time!



I actually don't mind sitting down for 10-12 hours straight and just doing them, so I am hoping I can just get them done in one sitting.
Rather... they WILL be done in one sitting so that will dictate the size... lol.
And it took me 35 hours to do some extension braids one time. Never again. 
It was mostly because it was my first time working with any type of extensions, didn't know what I was doing, had to learn the proper grip, and all that. I got a lot faster towards the end but at one point it was taking me 20 minutes to do one braid! 
I doubt it'll take even half that time to braid my natural hair because I won't have to worry about grip and all that, and I don't have that much hair. It takes me 3 hours to do mini-twists, so I was hoping the mini-braids would take no more than 12-ish. Even 18 would be okay... as long as they are done in ONE day!


----------



## corpFROcentric (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks! My ends are kind of nasty I am trying to decide if I should get a trim now or wait.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi all!

I havent checked in, in a while but I am still wishing for MBL by Dec [email protected] midnight.  Yup every sec. counts.lol

I am in a weave right now, DC overnight on the weekend and cowash on Wed.  I have been faithfully taken my hairfinity and garlic pills daily and sealing with grapeseed oil.  I will begin doing grapeseed oil and sulfur to my scalp.

I will be relaxing in May and that will end my 6 month stretch.  I plan on doing another 6 month stretch which will end in Nov. with the hope of beign MBL by then.

Good Luck all


----------



## nappystorm (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Ladies,
I was bored today so I bought some Paul Mitchell's SSS and some headbands.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey ladies!
Made another egg shake today. I'm trying to drink them at least 3 times a week after I work out. This one was really good:

1 scoop Designer Whey Vanilla Protein Powder
6 oz Lucerne Raspberry Yogurt (fat-free)
1 raw egg
2 Tb flaxseed meal 

I think I am going to make them like this from now on because I prefer the thicker texture. I will switch up the yogurt flavors and will use chocolate powder sometimes too.


----------



## lushlady (Mar 15, 2011)

Hanging in there.  Wearing buns and wigs for the most part.  In the mood for lots of curls so I may do a roller set soon.


----------



## MsKikiStar (Mar 15, 2011)

checking in. added new vitamins to my regimen: super chlorella, silica, omega 3-6-9 and msm. figured it's time I try something new and see if it works.


----------



## baddison (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm beginning to wonder if I was a bit too ambitious in joining this challenge.  I have been bunning since 2008, and I STILL can't seem to reach BSL.  Now I am stretching 4months at a time - 3 touchups per year.  The thickness of my hair is incredible.....but WHERE IS THE LENGTH?!?!?!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 16, 2011)

Ladies!!! Checking in! I have really been anti-hair these last couple of months...however, I think whatever I am doing (or not doing) MIGHT be working because when I washed my hair, it "seemed" like the twists were longer than they had been a couple of months ago...I will be straightening on Monday to do a length check so I will definitely update you! How's everyone doing?


----------



## bryantgurls (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello Ladies,

It has been forever since I have checked in .... But nevertheless I am back! I have been a bit negligent to my hair for the last few months, but I am encouraged and determined to get back on track. Anyhow, it looks like I have about an inch or 2 to reach MBL, so hopefully I will be there by summer. Keep up the good work ladies and HHG!


----------



## Lucia (Mar 19, 2011)

Ladies we need an intervention Everyone challengers and supporters jump in 
MzMoMo is actuall considering chopping her hair off pls check TL crakin thread to post encouraging words for Momo


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 20, 2011)

casey3035: Just finished putting in my micro-braids:











Yay for starting Crown & Glory!


----------



## casey3035 (Mar 20, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> casey3035: Just finished putting in my micro-braids:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gir they look great! You did good! But those dimples are to die for! Ok im still working on mine as Texas was alot to take in... Im thinking abt taking out the braids I put in and doing the crown and glory via a sew in! I bought 18 inch hair and it seems to be not even long enough! Im totally frustrated!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 20, 2011)

casey3035  girlie!!!davisbr88...Love those braids!


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 20, 2011)

casey3035 said:


> Gir they look great! You did good! But those dimples are to die for! Ok im still working on mine as Texas was alot to take in... Im thinking abt taking out the braids I put in and doing the crown and glory via a sew in! I bought 18 inch hair and it seems to be not even long enough! Im totally frustrated!


Whatever works, girl! And you must be super tall if 18 inches isn't enough!!! What kind of styles do you want to do?
And those dang dimples always steal the show! I'm gonna start mean mugging in ALL my pics from now on!

And they better look good! I'm all sore now! Lol.
They do show how thin my hair is but it is what it is. I'll throw on a hat or thick headband if need be, but these things WILL be in until the end of April!!! Lol.
I just washed them today and I am happy that they didn't shrink at all. Teeny-tiny braids are the way to go. I may look ******** at the scalp but at least my hair isn't looking 2" long due to shrinkage.



Janet' said:


> @casey3035  [email protected]davisbr88...Love those braids!



Thanks, lady!!!
:blush3:


----------



## casey3035 (Mar 21, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Whatever works, girl! And you must be super tall if 18 inches isn't enough!!! What kind of styles do you want to do?
> And those dang dimples always steal the show! I'm gonna start mean mugging in ALL my pics from now on!
> 
> And they better look good! I'm all sore now! Lol.
> ...



Doesnt look thin to me ...but ummm tall nooo. Im 5'4-5'5 with shoes...i will try to post a pic later of what I am talking [email protected] janet...Hey!!! Glad to see u back. Check out my photos-im back to grazing bsl.... How are you doing sweetie!?


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 21, 2011)

casey3035 said:


> Doesnt look thin to me ...but ummm tall nooo. Im 5'4-5'5 with shoes...i will try to post a pic later of what I am talking about...



Oh, it's thin! Lol.
Very scalpy. But I know that it will look less scalpy as they get older so I'm really not stressing it. And yeah, post a pic when you get a chance!


----------



## blksndrlla (Mar 21, 2011)

I have finally nailed down a regimen!!!

Once a week I wash, DC, add leave-in put my hair in 20 twists, and seal with oil. I let it dry overnight (or sit under the pibbs for ten minutes) and put it in two buns in the morning.

About mid week I do the same styling, but I just co-wash.

I tie my edges down with a strip of polyester each night (and styling night), add a small amount of oil and put my hair in about 5 big twists.

The double bun is very similar to Whimsy's buns. (http://longnaturalhair.blogspot.com/2010/03/recent-styles.html) It is the second set of buns. 

Products:
- Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo
- AOHSR, Silk Elements (the green one) or Pantene R&N Breakage Defense Mask (My BSS   still has it)
- Hot Six Oil (For some reason I feel like I shouldn't love this, but it has been AWESOME for my hair. I use it nightly and coat my DCs in it)
- Oyin Handmade Burnt Sugar Pomade (for my edges and ends)
- Herbal Essence Totally Twisted
- Giovanni Direct-Leave in

I detangle with a Jibere shower comb and a ION Silcone Styling Comb.

I am so happy to finally have staples and a regimen!


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Mar 21, 2011)

keeping my mini-twists (posted in another thread) in for a month. I'm hoping by the time i take them down i will be officially BSL.  That'll give me more than enough time to get the 3 more inches to claim MBL.


----------



## ojemba (Mar 23, 2011)

Checking in:

I am currently wearing a weave that I plan on taking out in 3 weeks and have it reweaved for another 8 weeks. I then plan on wearing singles with extensions for about 11 weeks. This should bring me to 39 weeks post relaxer, I hope to relax in September. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I'm full BSL by September, Then I'll baby my hair to MBL for Dec 2011. 

I'm trying to be patient and just let my hair grow at it's own pace and try to retain every inch.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 23, 2011)

LovelyNaps26: I LOOOOOOOOVE your twists! I wish mine looked like that! *jealous*


----------



## SilkySwag (Mar 23, 2011)

Looking good ladies! I'm back to bunning it up. Working on the patience to do mini twists.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Mar 23, 2011)

So after 3 or so days because I'm slow and lazy, I finally finished my yarn braids. I didn't even finish 1 roll of yarn so I suppose my hair is low density somewhat. This is my first time braiding anything so I couldn't get most of them as snug as I wanted and they're not as neat as I would like (I suck at parting). Also I kept burning my fingers when I burnt the ends so next time I think I'll opt for just using rubber bands. Hopefully these can stay in for 1.5 months at least. I'm hoping for the end of June but that may just be wishful thinking on my part.

I'm thinking of taking up the C&G challenge again, at least just for spring and autumn. That and I always admired locs so hopefully with this I can try some loc'd styles out.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 24, 2011)

Fhrizzball: Looking good, girl! And I plan to do C&G til summer and then again in fall and winter so you can join up with me and casey3035! C&G Buddies


----------



## Janet' (Mar 24, 2011)

casey3035...I leave to take a couple of classes and you cut your hair...What the heck happened?????


----------



## SilkySwag (Mar 24, 2011)

I've decided to wig it up in addition to bunning. I've never worn a wig before but I'm giving it a try.


----------



## melo14609 (Mar 24, 2011)

I want in! I have to post some pictures of my hair soon. I am almost touching bra strap so MBL seems attainable in 2011. My regimen will be wearing my hair in braids( my own hair) for 2 months at a time, washing,treatment and deep conditions weekly(or when needed).


----------



## casey3035 (Mar 25, 2011)

Janet' said:


> @casey3035...I leave to take a couple of classes and you cut your hair...What the heck happened?????



LOLZZZ- I guess I let the wrong one near my head with the scissors-I know-crazy right? I'm so glad your back!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad to be back!!! casey3035, you'll be back to MBL in no time...Believe that!


----------



## AlliCat (Mar 27, 2011)

Checking in...I have 2 inches until MBL.


----------



## s4pphir3 (Mar 27, 2011)

I ditched the wig and am resorting to low manipulation styles (braid/twist outs & roller sets).

LovelyNaps I'm in love with your twists


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Mar 27, 2011)

According to my stretch tests, I'm MBL in some places (aka where I stretch my curls) erplexed which is really crazy considering my goal month is June. I will take this with a grain of salt and hold off on measuring forreal-forreal till I get my hair straightened in the next week or two. I probably need a trim, anyway....


----------



## lushlady (Mar 28, 2011)

My longest layers are so close to MBL based on my last roller set.  I can't wait until all of my hair is there.  Hopefully I will be there by the end of the summer even though I have given myself until the end of the year for this challenge


----------



## MrsHouston (Mar 28, 2011)

I ditched my wig too...for about 2 weeks, then I started back, lol.  I'm going to wait until I'm MBL length before I stop wearing them.  Hopefully that's in May.  I can't wait to take down my braids and check my length this coming weekend.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 28, 2011)

Doing a length check as we speak ladies...Hopefully, I'll come back in here with some good news!


----------



## AlliCat (Mar 28, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Doing a length check as we speak ladies...Hopefully, I'll come back in here with some good news!



YAY! Looking forward to your length check!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 29, 2011)

WHERE'S THE GOOD NEWS, Janet'????


----------



## nappystorm (Mar 29, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> WHERE'S THE GOOD NEWS, @Janet'????


I know! And why is your Fotki blocked?


----------



## LongCurlz (Mar 29, 2011)

Oiling my scalp 3-4 times a week with my herbal oil, wash and deep con every 2 weeks, my fav condish right now is Shescentit banana brulee. last time i checked im grazing bsl


----------



## Janet' (Mar 29, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> WHERE'S THE GOOD NEWS, Janet'????






nappystorm said:


> I know! And why is your Fotki blocked?




Ladies!!!!! I am so sorry!!! Last night, I had a bit of a breakdown  My hair has not retained any length since my last length check at the end of the year 2010!!!!! 

I know exactly why, though!!! I was on a hair hiatus- just being lazy...I hate to admit this, but confession is good for the soul, no?! ...I hadn't DC'ed since December 2010...now, what the heck was I thinking???? The answer is, I wasn't...I hadn't done a protein treatment since Dec 2010!!!!! Now, with all of this color, you would think that I should know better, right? And I do know better, I was just unconcerned at the time...I figured that my low-manipulation styling, WEN washing and general low-maintenance would be enough...

On one hand, I guess it was because I didn't lose any length! But I sure as heck didn't gain anything either  

So, nothing like a let down to get ya back in gear!!!! My best hair friend (IRL) Missjae09 straightened last night, gave me a light trim, and told me that my hair was healthy and in good shape...that made me feel good...

I am re-dedicated to my hair now! I will be:

1. Washing once a week
2. Dc'ing once every other week, and
3. Doing my hard protein treatments every 6 weeks...

I will increase my moisture from once a day to twice a day (in the morn and before I go to bed) and increase my water intake overall (something I struggle with)

I am MBL still...and when Missjae09 measured last night, she said that I am 2.5 inches away from WL...Even though I am in the HL Challenge, I knew that I wouldn't make that goal by December 2011 but I am also in the WL Challenge and that is my true short-term goal for 2011. If I get back in gear, I could probably make WL before the end of the year...so I'm ready...

Sorry for rambling, but this was so cathartic for me!!!! Thanks for listening!!!!

PS- I will pay the $25 to get my fotki unblocked when I get paid tomorrow, Sorry about that!!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 29, 2011)

Janet': Keep your head up girl! There are plenty of people that would do something like that and would find themselves back at APL or SL even! I am so happy you didn't lose your length and that your hair is in good shape. You are inspiring me to keep going hard with my c&g because I've been missing my hair so bad but I know that as soon as these braids come out, I would risk it all with my horrible HIH disease! We can do it! We'll go hard on it together


----------



## Janet' (Mar 29, 2011)

davisbr88 Thanks for that!!! Yes, we will go hard together!!! Just for posterity sake, I have attached a pic from Dec 31 and one from last night...I'm in the HYH challenge so I still have 2 more months to make the reveal worth something, so that's what I'm concentrating on!

Also, because I'm in the HYH challenge, I'm not going to post too many pics...

The first pic is Dec, the last three are from last night


----------



## grow (Mar 29, 2011)

well, i think your hair still looks great, janet, and thanks for the eye candy!

i went thru something just like that at the end of last year....there are always soooooo many things to do at that time of year, hair tends to take a back seat, but it gets alot better once we are aware of how much our tlc really does help!

it gives us great motivation, too!

as for my update ladies: i did another henna/indigo 2 step over the weekend and am thrilled to report my hair is now as black as tar!
(this was the 3rd indigo, but only applied to my roots)
BUT i had a detangling nightmare and feel like i lost hair from panic/impatience with the knots. i'm only comin up on 14 weeks post, so i need to rev up my reggie fast if i want to stretch to 20!

any of you ladies have any tips on detangling hair (i don't have access to a tangle teaser, will try one when i'm back in the states) without going bald?

thanks and hhj ladies!


----------



## Missjae09 (Mar 29, 2011)

@janet'- hang in there! A journey is a learning experience. I'm sure with your dc's and uping your moisture you will retain more! For the record ALL retention was not lost, all-be-it less than you wanted, you did retain SOME! Like davisbr88 said, a lot of people with that kind of color would loose length, much less retain.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 29, 2011)

janet: Your hair looks great! And even though you didn't get a lot overall, the sides of your hair have definitely made progress, so your hair looks more even now. 
We can do it!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 29, 2011)

davisbr88 Yes!!! We CAN! I sound like an Obama commericial, lol!


----------



## AlliCat (Mar 29, 2011)

Janet'

first I want to say you totally pull off your hair color.

I've never seen a pic of your hair straightened and I didn't realize yuour hair was THAT long!!! Judging by your siggy pic and avatar I always thought your hair was SL-APL for some reason. Even though your progress stagnated for the past 3 months you know exactly why. and you're amped to get back into the swing of things which is admirable...you definitely did a good job in terms of keeping your hair on your head especially with that colour. Stay on it!!!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 29, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> Janet'
> 
> first I want to say you totally pull off your hair color.
> 
> I've never seen a pic of your hair straightened and I didn't realize yuour hair was THAT long!!! Judging by your siggy pic and avatar I always thought your hair was SL-APL for some reason. Even though your progress stagnated for the past 3 months you know exactly why. and you're amped to get back into the swing of things which is admirable...you definitely did a good job in terms of keeping your hair on your head especially with that colour. Stay on it!!!



Aww! Thanks hon!!! Yeah, my avatar was from a year and a half ago and the siggy is from October so it was a little shorter...Thank you for the words of encouragement!


----------



## tasha7239 (Mar 29, 2011)

Yep Janet'....ur hair is the bomb! I LOVE the color.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 30, 2011)

tasha7239 said:


> Yep Janet'....ur hair is the bomb! I LOVE the color.



Aww! Thanks Lady!!


----------



## prettynatural (Mar 30, 2011)

janet. Your hair still looks great! I am sure that you will make up for lost times. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## casey3035 (Mar 30, 2011)

Janet-your hair looks great and healthy! I love it!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Apr 1, 2011)

I did a length check today and I am 2" away from MBL!   It looks like I grew approx. 2" since January!!! I will do a true length check  when I reach MBL since I am in the No Heat Challenge!

Janet' your hair looks very pretty and healthy !

HHG...grow&retain


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 1, 2011)

Here's how tonight went: Co-washed with Motions Moisture Plus, leave in was CHI keratin mist, and moisturized with HE LTR leave-in. Now air drying 

I flat ironed my hair yesterday. and yes cowashed it tonight. I officially don't like wearing my hair flat ironed, which works in my favor if I want to make MBL before year end


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 1, 2011)

How often are you guys trimming your hair this year? if at all


----------



## joyandfaith (Apr 2, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> How often are you guys trimming your hair this year? if at all



I only plan to do so once. Probably in September.


----------



## DarkandLovely (Apr 2, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> How often are you guys trimming your hair this year? if at all


 
I plan hope to barely make WL by the end of the year and trim back to full MBL.  

I just did my cassia treatment this week, flat ironed hair for an interview but plan to run today so a cowash sounds likely to follow.  The right side of my hair is almost to MBL but ohh the center is lingering behind


----------



## Lucia (Apr 2, 2011)

Janet'
Your hair looks good thick healthy and w the trim you won't need a trim or dusting for a while and just concentrate on DC moisture and growing that hair. Do you wear PS cause that helps retain mad amounts of length.
I still believe you can make WL this year if you go hard and don't lollygag around. Hey I'm delusional enough to star a TL challenge and think I can reach 
TL in a year you can do this.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 2, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Janet'
> Your hair looks good thick healthy and w the trim you won't need a trim or dusting for a while and just concentrate on DC moisture and growing that hair. Do you wear PS cause that helps retain mad amounts of length.
> I still believe you can make WL this year if you go hard and don't lollygag around. Hey I'm delusional enough to star a TL challenge and think I can reach
> TL in a year you can do this.




Thanks Lucia! Yeah, I'm only 2.5 inches away from WL so that's not the problem...I'm also in the HL Challenge and I'm prolly 6 inches from that so... 

But yeah, I do more low-manipulation styles...what I wasn't doing was DC'ing and working on my moisture...I'm back on my grind though so I know that I can make WL--if I act right, I might make it by August or September...we'll see!!!!


I'm so glad you started the TL Challenge...Dream big, I say!!! Go BIG or Go HOME


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 2, 2011)

I am supposed to make BSL in August but I'm really wondering what my hair looks like now! I'm in mini-braids for another 4 weeks, but after that, should I straighten or just wait? I'm thinking I should wait so I can be surprised but idk... I'm anxious!!!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 2, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> How often are you guys trimming your hair this year? if at all


Every time I straighten, which is with every length check. I have fine strands and low density, so raggedy ends look extra horrible on me.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 2, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> I am supposed to make BSL in August but I'm really wondering what my hair looks like now! I'm in mini-braids for another 4 weeks, but after that, should I straighten or just wait? I'm thinking I should wait so I can be surprised but idk... I'm anxious!!!


WAIT. It will be worth it.


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 2, 2011)

lilsparkle825 said:


> WAIT. It will be worth it.



You're right.... I'll just have to woosah it out when I take these braids out. Lol.
I need to retain every inch I get in order to make it in December, and an extra straightening sesh thrown in may not help. 
Thanks


----------



## SilkySwag (Apr 3, 2011)

I gave myself a 1/2 inch and 1 inch trim in some places last week. Much needed, it had been 5 months! I'm in serious protective style mode now. BSL by August and MBL by December


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 3, 2011)

SilkySwag said:


> BSL by August and MBL by December



These are my exact goals as well.
We can do it!


----------



## blksndrlla (Apr 3, 2011)

I hit BSL!!! I cut all my relaxed ends in November after transitioning for about 2.5 years (28 months and 6 days) and I have grown the majority of that hair back! Not to mention I have been consistently trimming and/or S&D this whole time!

I am straight right now, but will be co-washing this week after about 2 workouts. 

I need to get a professional trim. For the most part my ends are in good shape, but there are a few sections of hair I haven't S&D as effectively as others. I won't be doing that until December when I am good and MBL...DIY S&D until then...


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 3, 2011)

blksndrlla: Congrats!!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi ladies!
I am going to have to leave you all because I am pretty sure I won't make MBL this year after I cut off the ends that got damaged by my braids. I'm not sure how much length I will lose but I am thinking it is going to put me back at around SL, and if so, I will probably only be able to realistically reach BSL by the end of the year.
Thanks for the support and good convo along the way, and I wish you ladies all of the luck in the world!


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Apr 17, 2011)

So I believe its time for an update:
I havent posted any pictures in this thread because I was recovering from a major setback..I made MBL last December and it was promptly "trimmed" back 4 inches..
I finally feel comfortable enough to post a progress pic..

In December I was here:








Then I was mutilated back to here:





Today:












Even though I was devastated, I remained calm and stayed consistent with my regimen..


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 17, 2011)

great progress SuchMagnificance


----------



## make_me_over (Apr 17, 2011)

SuchMagnificance Beautiful! And big ups to you for remaining consistent after your setback.


----------



## bebezazueta (Apr 17, 2011)

SuchMagnificance CONGRATS!  Gawgeous hair and great progress!  You turned that setback into a comeback!

HHG!


----------



## prettynatural (Apr 17, 2011)

SuchMagnificance  Wow! what a comeback. I just did a straigthening and I have the W going on from breakage and protein overload. I may do a cut to your previous length in July if there is not any "catching" up.  Very beautiful hair!


----------



## csmith4204 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello everyone! Would like to unofficially join. Just checked my length today and I am BSL! I'm going to try to get to MBL by Dec 2011. Hopefully my summer growth spurt will get me there. I PS 99.9% of the time. I DC with Skala Fruit Cocktail and Shescentit Banana Brulee 1x a week. I use marshmallow hair cream and Seyani Hair Butter - both from Shescentit daily. I sleep with a satin scarf and bonnet every night.


----------



## make_me_over (Apr 17, 2011)

csmith4204 Congrats on making BSL and


----------



## DesignerCurls (Apr 17, 2011)

SuchMagnificance Congratulations on your come back!


----------



## Lucia (Apr 18, 2011)

SuchMagnificance Congratulations 
stay away from those SHS (scissor happy stylists) and keep on growing


----------



## Maracujá (Apr 18, 2011)

I would like to join this challenge! I straightened my hair yesterday and am now BSL. It will probably take me a year (or longer) since I`m a slow grower lol. I will post pics asap.


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Apr 18, 2011)

@Lucia
@DesignerCurls
@prettynatural
@bebezazueta
MakeMeOver

Thanks ladies..I really appreciate that..So many people around me had doubts that my would hair would grow back, actually going around and telling people that my hair would never reach that length again...Its sad how people would rather wish negativity upon you, rather than support you..I will be full MBL by December, no doubt...Even though Im not as active in this thread as I would like, know that I am rooting everyone on as well! Gooooo Team MBL 2011!!!


----------



## PraisedBeauty (Apr 18, 2011)

SuchMagnificance said:


> So I believe its time for an update:
> I havent posted any pictures in this thread because I was recovering from a major setback..I made MBL last December and it was promptly "trimmed" back 4 inches..
> I finally feel comfortable enough to post a progress pic..
> 
> ...



I wonder how many times a day you get weave checked. Your hair is literally barbie doll perfect in my eyes. I love it.


----------



## MrsHouston (Apr 18, 2011)

I haven't posted in awhile, but I sort of measured my hair yesterday on dry curly hair (I'm natural).  I'm at the bottom of BSL and it looks like I've gained 2 inches since Dec. 31.  My goal was MBL by May 2011, don't think I'll make it that soon.  However, summer is coming which means growth spurt for me, so I'm pretty confident by the end of summer, early Fall for sure!


----------



## MrsHouston (Apr 18, 2011)

Are all Fotki's $25?  I had/have the free account.



Janet' said:


> Ladies!!!!! I am so sorry!!! Last night, I had a bit of a breakdown  My hair has not retained any length since my last length check at the end of the year 2010!!!!!
> 
> I know exactly why, though!!! I was on a hair hiatus- just being lazy...I hate to admit this, but confession is good for the soul, no?! ...I hadn't DC'ed since December 2010...now, what the heck was I thinking???? The answer is, I wasn't...I hadn't done a protein treatment since Dec 2010!!!!! Now, with all of this color, you would think that I should know better, right? And I do know better, I was just unconcerned at the time...I figured that my low-manipulation styling, WEN washing and general low-maintenance would be enough...
> 
> ...


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Apr 18, 2011)

PraisedBeauty said:


> I wonder how many times a day you get weave checked. Your hair is literally barbie doll perfect in my eyes. I love it.


 
PraisedBeautyThank you ma'am...I do get weave checked quite often..I dont have a problem with it, if its done tastefully..I actually see my hair as a walking billboard to let other women know that African American women can grow long hair.But when you outta line with it, touching my hair without permission, and all that ish, then the hood comes out.


----------



## DarkandLovely (Apr 19, 2011)

SuchMagnificence set back or not your hair is georgeous!

I relaxed this past weekend and looks like I have a few strands touching MBL...I'm hoping to claim it by the time for my next relaxer in 4 months.  I've been using way too much direct heat the past 1.5 months b/c of job interviews but now that I've got my job secured I'm going to hold off on heat for ~2 months to let my hair recoup.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey MBL Divas


----------



## SingBrina (Apr 22, 2011)

SuchMagnificance said:


> @PraisedBeautyThank you ma'am...I do get weave checked quite often..I dont have a problem with it, if its done tastefully..I actually see my hair as a walking billboard to let other women know that African American women can grow long hair.But when you outta line with it, touching my hair without permission, and all that ish, then the hood comes out.




Puahahahhahahahha!!!!! True!!!! And your hair is very nice


----------



## Janet' (Apr 22, 2011)

MrsHouston said:


> Are all Fotki's $25?  I had/have the free account.



MrsHouston

No, I got the upgraded addition so that I could copyright my photos...I had the free version for YEARS.


----------



## joyandfaith (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm so sick of wet bunning that I don't know what to do with myself. I'm going to straighten this weekend and post pics. *Praying for growth*


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 22, 2011)

joyandfaith said:


> I'm so sick of wet bunning that I don't know what to do with myself. I'm going to straighten this weekend and post pics. *Praying for growth*



joyandfaith What do you use to slick down your hair liek in your avi?


----------



## joyandfaith (Apr 22, 2011)

AlliCat I use a Tancho stick to slick down my edges. My husband says I go a little crazy sometimes and look like Jermaine Jackson. LOL


----------



## s4pphir3 (Apr 26, 2011)

I decided to do mini twists the other night (1st time attempting minis, 3rd time attempting to twist my hair). I must say they turned out better than I expected, my plan is to wear twists until Sept. My hair was already stretched out from a rollerset that was destroyed by humidity, I only used unrefined raw shea butter.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 26, 2011)

s4pphir3 They look nice...My mini twists look like blah...


----------



## AlliCat (May 9, 2011)

s4pphir3 your twists look nice


----------



## AlliCat (May 9, 2011)

Did a quick length check 







2 inches until MBL


----------



## Janet' (May 9, 2011)

AlliCat you are really on the grow!!


----------



## Aireen (May 9, 2011)

*Question*: How do I know when I'm MBL? I find it hard to pin point. Is it right below the bra strap?


----------



## aa9746 (May 9, 2011)

Aireen said:


> *Question*: How do I know when I'm MBL? I find it hard to pin point. Is it right below the bra strap?


 
I don't know officially the definition for mbl on the board.  But I think I'll claim it when I'm an inch below bsl.


----------



## Janet' (May 10, 2011)

Aireen I posted this: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=507715 at the end of last year because I was having the same issue as you are. I think that I just decided that because I wear my brastrap extremely low, once the majority of my hair touched the bottom of my brastrap, that would be the beginning of MBL...So, currently, I'm MBL and that makes sense for me because I am currently 2.5 inches from WL so that confirms all of my suspicions


----------



## NJoy (May 10, 2011)

I love the MBL milestone. For me, when I was bsl, my hair started to feel heavy. But at MBL is when I officially felt like my hair was long.

Dropping by to cheer you all on to this long-haired milestone. Congrats! You're all looking great!


----------



## topnotch1010 (May 10, 2011)

I don't think I've posted in this thread since I signed up. I'll be doing a length check around June 1 and hopefully I'll be BSL. I hope to make MBL before my birthday in November. I think that's very doable.


Sent from TopNotch1010's iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (May 10, 2011)

topnotch1010 - I haven't updated in here yet either.  I wasn't sure if I should since I'm not BSL.  I signed up for both, and figured I'd update in the BSL thread until I hit that then move over here.  In any event...

I'm loving the last few pics, those minitwists made me immediately wish I were natural!  lol.  AlliCat - your hair is gorge!  I feel like your bra is low you're closer to MBL than you think!

I'm hoping to be claiming full BSL by September and possibly grazing MBL by December.  Very possible.  I plan on growth aiding it up this summer (sulphur) and hiding the heck outta my hair while I work out like a fanatic to drop this weight.  Overall 2011 should be a great finish for me!


----------



## Aireen (May 10, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Aireen I posted this: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=507715 at the end of last year because I was having the same issue as you are. I think that I just decided that because I wear my brastrap extremely low, once the majority of my hair touched the bottom of my brastrap, that would be the beginning of MBL...So, currently, I'm MBL and that makes sense for me because I am currently 2.5 inches from WL so that confirms all of my suspicions



That's exactly what I was thinking, I'm 4 inches from waist currently and some people like to claim when they're at the bottom of their bra strap. For me, I'll still feel like BSL if I do that. I'm going to claim it when I'm 2.5 inches from WL as well. Thanks so much, Janet'!


----------



## Aireen (May 10, 2011)

*UPDATE*: My hair's okay, going to get rid of all my products and find better staples. Progress pic in a month, if not then in another 4 months since usually my updates are 7/8 months apart.


----------



## Janet' (May 10, 2011)

Aireen, glad I could be of assistance


----------



## ojemba (May 10, 2011)

Good day ladies,

I would have been 20 weeks post relaxer tomorrow but after fighting with an ugly curly weave, almost 3' of ng and the taught of self relaxing any more ng. I decided to relax. I'm presently under the dryer with my deep conditioner in. I'm happy with the results being this is the 1st time I've relaxed my own hair. I did the half/half method. I was so scared I would get burnt and be underprocessed. So for it looks good. I'll know for sure how it turns out after I dry. 

I think I can offically claim BSL!!!!!! But I'll be back to hiding in a bun tomorrow. 

3 inches to full MBL, i hope I can get there by December


----------



## blackpearl81 (May 11, 2011)

How we doin ladies?? I'm relaxing this weekend, will be back with a length update...


----------



## chicha (May 11, 2011)

I will take a pic length and thickness check. I plan to

Create a plan and follow - Done

Shampoo frequently - Done 
Conditioner often    - Done
Do daily care          - Done
Take balancers EVERY day & at set frequency, intro new item(purchased) - Inconsistent

Plan for better diet & begin                 - Work on 
Plan for new hair care products & buy   - Work on


----------



## divachyk (May 12, 2011)

I'll be lurking this thread since I've made BSL and now I'm striving for MBL. 

Staple Regi - 1x weekly
EQP Relaxed Shampoo (1st wash)
Joico Kpak Shampoo (2nd wash)
Steam with Kenra DC*
Bee Mine Hair Milk topped with a little Bee Mine Luscious as leave-in
Air Dry

Protein conditioner as needed; usually the 1st wash after my TU only.
Alter Ego Garlic conditioner for excessive shedding

*I like testing other conditioners but Kenra is my staple

ETA: My goal is MBL by Dec 2011.


----------



## AlliCat (May 12, 2011)

divachyk your hair has grown a lot. Keep up the great work  on making BSL!!


----------



## AlliCat (May 14, 2011)

Length check update


----------



## NJoy (May 14, 2011)

divachyk said:


> I'll be lurking this thread since I've made BSL and now I'm striving for MBL.
> 
> Staple Regi - 1x weekly
> EQP Relaxed Shampoo (1st wash)
> ...


 
Girl, whatcha lurking for.  You know good and well you'll be at LEAST MBL 2011. Can't tell with the arm in my way but, looks like you're breathing on MBL now. KUTGW, girlie! :woohoo:




AlliCat said:


> Length check update


 
Wow! Your hair is BEAUTIFUL!! Nice growing!


----------



## lushlady (May 18, 2011)

If my hair was as long as it is thick I would certainly be MBL by now.  I broke two hair sticks yesterday.

I think I am still on track to make MBL by Dec. 2011 even with my recent trim.


----------



## ojemba (May 18, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I just saw a new tread - 12 month retention buddies. 
I'm looking for a buddy that match my current hair length to work together towards our goals.

I'm relaxed 4b
Length in inches/ side 12", back 11"


----------



## DarkandLovely (May 19, 2011)

Just checking in.  I've been avoding heat for the past 6 weeks and hope to cont to do so for at least another 2 weeks or so.  I just discovered half wigs which I'm loving so far.  I'm hoping to incorporate these into my regular regimen to help w/ my retention.


----------



## AlliCat (May 19, 2011)

checking in...I've been using sulfates and flat ironing this past week...but I'm back on track. Doing a co-wash tonight maybe.. and definitely no more heat.

Started an internship so I will be wearing my hair in buns and updo's.


----------



## Janet' (May 19, 2011)

AlliCat  on your internship!


----------



## bebezazueta (May 19, 2011)

Next update is July. Hoping to make MBL by my bday. This is my longest stretch yet. 16 + weeks. It's going great. I know I'm late but that suave coconut condish got my hair all moist. After a cowash with it, I add some garner fructis leave in and seal with coconut oil. Yummo!  HHG!


----------



## ojemba (May 23, 2011)

I have some projects at work that I’ll be jumping in and won’t be taking my daily lchf breaks as before. 

So I’m putting myself on a LHCF updating treads regimen. Unless I have any major setbacks and need you’ll help I will limit my updates to every other month. I am keeping a daily journal on what I’m doing to my hair so I’ll update if anyone is interested on those dates. 

I will also only do length checks right before giving my updates. I have to put down that measuring tape and try not to focus on my length.  

This is a challenge to me because I LOVE reading the treads and seeing how well you ladies are progressing. So I’ll just  be  and just know I’m wishing each of you all the best on your HHJ. 

Peace!!


----------



## AlliCat (May 23, 2011)

As mentioned I'm back on track  I got my hair cornrowed yesterday so I tweaked my regimen to add a growth aid and scalp oiling


----------



## make_me_over (May 23, 2011)

How's it going for you all?


----------



## AlliCat (May 23, 2011)

make_me_over did you make that?? ^^ creative


----------



## make_me_over (May 24, 2011)

yes AlliCat thank you girl! I just got back on track too, so I'm feeling real motivated.


----------



## bebezazueta (May 24, 2011)

I said I wasn't gonna update til my next relaxer in July. But I really liked my rollerset at 11 weeks post. 

Here's day 1:





I'm 2 inches from MBL. 

I pincurled my loose waves and got soft bouncy curls. 

Here's day 2:






HHG!


----------



## MrsHouston (May 26, 2011)

I didn't make my goal of MBL by May 31.  I did a check last night and I'm at the bottom om BSL and I still have some layers shorter than that.  Hoping by the end of summer.  Wearing my hair in wigs or buns and out curly some weekends.  I need some good wavy half wigs.


----------



## Lucia (May 28, 2011)

I did a stretched length check and I'm bottom of BSL grazing MBL longest in the back. I need 1 inch to claim MBL then it's on to WL.


----------



## topnotch1010 (May 28, 2011)

Lucia said:


> I did a stretched length check and I'm bottom of BSL grazing MBL longest in the back. I need 1 inch to claim MBL then it's on to WL.




I must've missed something. I thought you were already WL approaching HL?


----------



## Lucia (May 28, 2011)

topnotch1010 said:


> I must've missed something. I thought you were already WL approaching HL?



I was WL and before the new year 2011 I chopped back to top of BSL.  I had more dryness and damage from that BKT than I thought, so I cut. 
I already told myself no more new product bandwagons and no more chopping.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (May 28, 2011)

After staring at a pic I took 2 days ago showing that I have met my BSL goal (and after being in denial for 2 days), I am ready to move on to my goal of MBL. I plan on keeping my hair in twists and/or crochet braids for the next 6 months. I'm in the HYH Challenge, so no pics until June 30th  

Until then, here's to an extra 1/2 inch I should get that will finally make me believe I am BSL.


----------



## blksndrlla (Jun 4, 2011)

Going to get may hair done for the first time in about 2 years! I am going to get it trimmed too. Wish me luck. 

Oh, I wore wash n gos for about a month straight... Smh... I knew better....


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jun 4, 2011)

Just checking in...I'm finally got over the APL hump!!!! I am touch BSL I just had to remember the method to me retain length & put the scissors down!


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Jun 4, 2011)

DesignerCurls said:


> Just checking in...I'm finally got over the APL hump!!!! I am touch BSL I just had to remember the method to me retain length & put the scissors down!



congrats!  hopefully I'm right behind you girl...I've been APL for a year!  I think I may be barely touching BSL now, but I haven't touched up in a while.  How long did it take you?


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jun 4, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> congrats!  hopefully I'm right behind you girl...I've been APL for a year!  I think I may be barely touching BSL now, but I haven't touched up in a while.  How long did it take you?


 
lol it has taken me a year and some months because I couldn't put the scissors down!  So I'm wearing twist during the week and twist or braid out sometimes on the weekends.  You siggie picture looks very close to BSL. We can most definitely make it before the end of the summer!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 4, 2011)

Due for my quarterly length check, but it's too hot to straighten. I dunno, might have to do a rollerset and stretch one of my curls. Either that or wait till the October length check when it's a little cooler/less humid....

From my stretch tests, I think I am MBL, but my thin strands make it feel so anorexic. I hate it. Don't want to henna for thickness, because I love my natural color....my SO is soooo happy that this supposedly "demi-permanent" color from last summer is growing out quite rapidly, and I am, too. Ugh.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 4, 2011)

I guess I am still in this challenge. I am MBL, but I have like 2-3 inches of thin ends that I plan on cutting off after my current 6-month heat-free challenge. SO hopefully I am a thicker, MBL by Nov-Dec.

OH, and I am about to try Amla for the first time tonight. I'm excited.


----------



## MrsHouston (Jun 6, 2011)

checking in to update my end of May progress pic. I didn't make MBL, hopefully by the end of summer I'll be MBL and full MBL by end of year.  I really don't think there is a big difference on me with MBL and WL...I think my waist line is full MBL.  There are appropriately 4 inches between bottom of BSL and my natural waist.


----------



## MrsHouston (Jun 6, 2011)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> I guess I am still in this challenge. I am MBL, but I have like 2-3 inches of thin ends that I plan on cutting off after my current 6-month heat-free challenge. SO hopefully I am a thicker, MBL by Nov-Dec.
> 
> OH, and I am about to try Amla for the first time tonight. I'm excited.



Me too...I've used it before.  I plan to incorporate indian oil massages to hopefully maximize my normal summer growth.  Hoping for 3 inches over the summer.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 7, 2011)

LOVED the Amla. Gonna try and use it every 1-2 weeks.


----------



## keepithealthy (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello ladies, I am suuuuuuuuuper late but I would like to join this challenge. I am in the bsl by Dec 2011 Challenge but I'm sure I can make bsl by August or September. So, I am going to be ambitious and shoot for mbl by December. 

Here is my starting pic and reggie
I don't have a real reggie yet because I had to change as my hair grew. 
But basically

Warm Weather
Co wash 1-3x's a week 
DC 1-2x's a week alternating between protein and moisture
(Just added) Scalp massage 3x's a week (Peppermint, Rosemary, Vit E, Castor Oil Mix)
Clarify at least 1x a month (Suave or V05 Clarifying Shampoo)
Wash with Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo 1x a week
Will be wearing wng's and buns in the summer. No heat

Cold Weather
I usually alternate between twists and straight hair in the winter. 
I usually leave my hair straight for two weeks then wash and wear twists for 3 weeks. Then I may bun for a week and press again. I don't have a real schedule it's how I feel and what I have time for. I try to wash and DC my hair every week or every other week when wearing straight, during the winter. 

Oh and I also trim my hair every 3 months. I only trim about .25 of an inch. I haven't had any real breakage or splits. I did have a mini battle with ssk  But I've found that keeping my hair moisturized, stretching my hair, sealing my ends and air drying in twists has dramatically reduced them.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 9, 2011)

Wash n go's all summer, with the occasional bun. Feel EXTRA lazy


----------



## DarkandLovely (Jun 10, 2011)

I had to do a stretch length check on my air dried hair b/c I've been avoiding direct heat for the past 2 months until...but looks like I'm MBL!!! I can't believe it. I'm almost tempted to flat iron just to see the full length but I'll keep holding out for now.


----------



## CandyCurls (Jun 12, 2011)

*.................................*

.................................


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jun 12, 2011)

I got a hair cut last Sunday and she blunt cut me back to the APL line. I think I'm dropping this challenge and just focussing on BSL for this year. There's only 6 months left in this year so I doubt I'll make it...


----------



## Aireen (Jun 12, 2011)

*UPDATE*: Parts of my hair are reaching MBL. I'm not claiming it until my next relaxer when I know most of my hair will be there and what isn't (my bangs) will be heading there. I'm happy! Still feel like my hair is shorter than SL but people are taking notice and saying my hair is long!  My ultimate goal is WL but I think I'll be stretching for HL; we'll see when my hair reaches WL though. 

I'm bored with my hair down so I'm going to try to put my hair in high bun sometimes — no this is not protective styling, it won't be for long. My picture updates are usually 7 months apart and my next picture update will probably within the next 3-5 months. I wrote in my "blog" that I wanted to shorten the time taken to get to the next milestone with vitamin intake and I sort of did since I was BSL 4 months ago and now parts of my hair are MBL. The last week and a half though, I stopped taking my vitamins so this time around I'll be very diligent with my intake. It's not all for hair though, it's more for my skin and just my health overall.

I'm thinking of stretching for 5 months this time around. I know exactly what products to use to make this stretch a breeze. For the 4th and 5th month, I'll only be using 2-3 Motions products that work the best. For now, I'll be trying to use up whatever I have quickly. I'm going to be careful with my nape, edges, and ends. No more quick washes unless I'm going swimming, since I can't help it. I'll also be paying attention to my scalp since I always have random sores that always appear out of no where. Stretching is fun for me, I like being excited about how far my new growth will stretch to, it's challenging but it's fun.

I'm glad my regimen is working for me; just wash, condition, and air drying — no moisturizer, leave-in, oil after washing my hair. I feel good that I don't have to do too much to my hair to see retention. I hope everyone else is having fun on their hair care journey too. It does take patience and a little tampering to figure out what your hair wants though. It took me a while to get over the SL hump, until I started stretching my relaxers and stopped putting products in my hair. I'm still learning but it's worth it and even though I hate how slow hair grows, it makes you appreciate a lot more and gives you time to practice and learn about hair. 

Anyway, that's all for this update. For these challenges, I don't know. I'll try to update more often but I'm giving LHCF a break, my obsession that I had with posting is over. I'll still post pictures the next time I relax for sure but I don't update because I forget and also because I don't like LHCF like I used to.  *I hope everyone's hair is doing great and you're seeing progress regardless, if you're struggling and you just happened to read this long post, please do not give up! Hair care takes a while and there can be a lot of twists and turns but do not give up! I'm rooting for you! Take care!  *


----------



## dollface0023 (Jun 12, 2011)

I'd like to join!!

I just touched bls...







My Regimen:

Using weaves and half wigs as a protective style.
Deep Condition 1x a week
Use spray leave in conditioner every day
Use MT with a wild growth oil mix every other day

I hope to reach MBL by at least December...


----------



## make_me_over (Jun 13, 2011)

DarkandLovely Congrats on making MBL!!! You must be so happy and you look like you're a sneeze away from WL


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Jun 13, 2011)

I plan to do a length check the end of august hopefully I will be a inch away from mbl suffered some damage from dye, had to trim my ends like three times since semptember last year...
Been in braids since Easter weekend trying to keep the braids in touch up edges crown in july...that way I keep the braids in to my length check


----------



## DarkandLovely (Jun 13, 2011)

make_me_over said:


> @DarkandLovely Congrats on making MBL!!! You must be so happy and you look like you're a sneeze away from WL


 

Thank you soo much...It's actually a few inches but I hope to reach it by the end of the year.


----------



## Katherina (Jun 14, 2011)

Katherina said:


> Hi! Checking in! I'm still on track to make BSL by June so I plan on MBL by December 31, 2011 @ 11:59:59pm!



Why helloooo again ladies! I didn't know if I'd make it this far but I was patient and persistent, and I made BSL! Now let's see if I'll make MBL in 2011, too! I think I can!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, I made it by my goal date....probably the first length goal I have ever reached on time since joining this board! LOL






Like I said earlier, I won't be straightening until the fall.....so any "official" length check will have to wait until then. I really don't have a waist  but wherever it is, I hope I'm there by December.


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 20, 2011)

I spent the whole day flat ironing my hair and it came out kinky straight. I'm claiming mbl, however it's not full mbl.  I also need to dust my ends.  I'll do my best to post a pic.


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 21, 2011)

Pic. is in my siggy, I still haven't figured out how to insert pic. in posts.


----------



## Janet' (Jun 21, 2011)

Just checking in and saying  I won't be straightening until next month, but hopefully, I'm just an inch and a half away from WL- we'll see!!!


----------



## cocosweet (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm in both MBL and WL challenges, but I'll post my mid year update here. Here's my hair after a flat iron and dusting:


----------



## chevere62 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have been lurking this thread for the past few days and I am not sure if I should join. Here is my last progress pic from about 2 weeks ago. Do you all believe it is realistic for me to reach MBL by the end of the year??? Thanks for the help ladies.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Jun 26, 2011)

No updates to July or September but happy with the progress


----------



## DarkandLovely (Jun 26, 2011)

aa9746 said:


> I spent the whole day flat ironing my hair and it came out kinky straight. I'm claiming mbl, however it's not full mbl. I also need to dust my ends. I'll do my best to post a pic.


 
Maybe it's just me but from what I see looks like you should be claiming WL (not full but definately WL)!  Congrats either way!


----------



## smuice (Jun 26, 2011)

I am joining this challenge, I am working back from a set-back in January, so I will be wigging it with cornrows underneath until December!


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 26, 2011)

DarkandLovely said:


> Maybe it's just me but from what I see looks like you should be claiming WL (not full but definately WL)!  Congrats either way!



Thanks! I don't really have a waist right now, 7mo. pregnant so my spread t-shirt is fitting me more snuggly.  I'm waiting until I get to #10 or 11 to claim waist.


----------



## Maracujá (Jun 29, 2011)

I made BSL in april 2011 and I want to make MBL either by the end of this year or next year.


----------



## ojemba (Jun 29, 2011)

If this isn't MBL what is? Your hair is lovely.



Maracujá said:


> I made BSL in april 2011 and I want to make MBL either by the end of this year or next year.


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 29, 2011)

Maracujá said:


> I made BSL in april 2011 and I want to make MBL either by the end of this year or next year.





ojemba said:


> If this isn't MBL what is? Your hair is lovely.



I agree, looks like you're on your way to WL


----------



## NJoy (Jun 30, 2011)

Maracujá said:


> I made BSL in april 2011 and I want to make MBL either by the end of this year or next year.


 
You know I already put in my two cents on FB. Looking good!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jul 3, 2011)

Just checking in.  I was hoping to make MBL by the end of June.  I'm like an inch and half away and over the APL slump so I'm happy with my progress so far!!! 

eta: another picture


----------



## bebezazueta (Jul 7, 2011)

Gorgeous hair ladies!  I'm an inch away from MBL!  I'll be hiding my hair and stretching until December so I will be WL by my reveal and will just bypass MBL. oh wells. I relaxed on June 30 & this is my update pic


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Jul 8, 2011)

Im recovering still from my set back at the end of last year, I can say my hair is finally not falling out lol...

I got a enough new growth and hair is much stronger now just protecting my colored ends.. I do have some damage in some spots from the color my hair breaking off....
So Im going to continue to protect my hair...I think I will try to post an updated pic this weekend Im like BSB I know MBL is attainable by the end of this month...plus I claim it already  12/31/2011 lol

Well thats all for now..took my braids out last weekend dry rollerset this past week and been wearing that style will be doing that for the rest of the month as well...

Its funny and sad because I think if I hadnt gone lighter with my color I would have been at my goal length by now...but they say setbacks are the set up for a come back...huuuuh 

Happy hair growing ladies


----------



## yoli184 (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: MBL Challenge 2011 @ bebezazueta*

Nice growth.....thats a lot of progress in 7 months


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jul 13, 2011)

I finally henna'ed, poo'ed and DC'ed my hair.  I will be back in twist by Friday.  I usually wear a twist/braid out on the weekends but I think I will stay in twist for the rest of the month.  I retain length better that way. 

HHG...grow&retain!


----------



## Lucia (Jul 13, 2011)

aa9746 said:


> Pic. is in my siggy, I still haven't figured out how to insert pic. in posts.




You've already Passed MBL and at WL 
You should check in overthrew and go for full WL 
Congratz on the length 



Janet' said:


> Just checking in and saying  I won't be straightening until next month, but hopefully, I'm just an inch and a half away from WL- we'll see!!!


 WL party 
I'm sure you're almost at WL if not grazing already 



cocosweet said:


> I'm in both MBL and WL challenges, but I'll post my mid year update here. Here's my hair after a flat iron and dusting:



Your def MBL congratz 



chevere62 said:


> I have been lurking this thread for the past few days and I am not sure if I should join. Here is my last progress pic from about 2 weeks ago. Do you all believe it is realistic for me to reach MBL by the end of the year??? Thanks for the help ladies.


I think you cod be full MBL grazing WL by end of his year that's 6 whole months away. You can do it go hard on the regimen. 



Maracujá said:


> I made BSL in april 2011 and I want to make MBL either by the end of this year or next year.


Ummm.... Looks like you're full MBL here and prob grazing WL already 
Maybe graduate yourself to th WL thread congratz on the length and I love your hairs thickness


----------



## Lucia (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm hoping I will be able to claim MBL with my next length check. 
I haven't flat ironed in months nit sure I want to either.


----------



## s4pphir3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Still rocking the twists but I'm inching closer to mbl


----------



## divachyk (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey ladies, not sure when to officially claim MBL but here's what I'm currently working with....excuse the large photo; too lazy to resize.


----------



## cocosweet (Jul 15, 2011)

^^^I'd say you can claim it right now.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 15, 2011)

divachyk
Yes I'd call that MBL for sure KIM to WL


----------



## ebonyseas (Jul 15, 2011)

I agree! You are def MBL!


----------



## bebezazueta (Jul 15, 2011)

divachyk Congrats on reaching MBL!  Awesome progress. You are so close to WL


----------



## divachyk (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you ladies; my progress makes me all excited!!!


----------



## make_me_over (Jul 16, 2011)

divachyk you're looking like a mbl-er to me. You have had lovely progress in a year and your hair is pretty too. Congrats! Are you in the WL challenge?


----------



## divachyk (Jul 16, 2011)

MakeMeOver, thank you thank you  I'm not in the WL challenge. I will stay in the MBL challenge for a little longer because I plan to get a trim and that may take me slightly under MBL.


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 16, 2011)

Cut my hair 2 1/2 inches, I made a video on Youtube, dont know how I was brave to do that, with my current length: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RQwRGqI9FM&feature=channel_video_title.... I am happy because I really didn't like the ends at all..... So now I am above bra strap and will update some pics this weekend. I bought some Nioxin pills today and really happy to start using them sometime next week.... I hope I can be bra strap again by December, but I know I wont make MBL.... but wishful thinking, maybe I will (yeah right), if these Nioxin pills really work....


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 22, 2011)

Hello? Where is everyone? How's the hair?


----------



## CandyCurls (Jul 24, 2011)

...................................


----------



## s4pphir3 (Jul 25, 2011)

divachyk: I agree with the ladies you can claim it now :woohoo2:


----------



## ojemba (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi ladies, 
Well things are coming slowly but surely. I just removed extension braids that I taught I would keep in until next month. They were messy and I had a weeding to attend last Saturday. Anyways I relaxed and got a trim on 7/22. I'm in the HYH challenge so this is my last length update until Dec. 
Moving forward I think I'll stick to bunning and wigs and relax every 10-12 weeks. The tangles really gave me a hard time after removing the braids.


----------



## SmileyNY (Jul 26, 2011)

ojemba said:


> Hi ladies,
> Well things are coming slowly but surely. I just removed extension braids that I taught I would keep in until next month. They were messy and I had a weeding to attend last Saturday. Anyways I relaxed and got a trim on 7/22. I'm in the HYH challenge so this is my last length update until Dec.
> Moving forward I think I'll stick to bunning and wigs and relax every 10-12 weeks. The tangles really gave me a hard time after removing the braids.



Your hair is so thick & beautiful! You've gained decent length too. At this rate, you'll definitely meet your goal  Congrats & good luck!    


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm still here!  I didn't do any scalp massages this month to stimulate grow.  I want to see what my regular growth rate is.  I will check in a couple of days.  After my dusting a couple of weeks ago I was about 1.5" away.


----------



## eocceas (Aug 1, 2011)

It's been forever since I've updated but just wanted to share a quick update. Hair is flourishing quite nicely. Hard to believe it was just 1yr and 5mo. since my BC. I prepoo, detangle, clarify, protein, dc and re-twist 1x a mo. and cowash+dc 1x in between while in twist. I will often spritz with vegetable glisterine and water mix. I mainly keep it in twist and k.i.s.s. I noticed when I leave my hair alone it grows. I'm confident I'll be full bsl by Sept


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 1, 2011)

eocceas great progress!


----------



## divachyk (Aug 9, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Hey ladies, not sure when to officially claim MBL but here's what I'm currently working with....excuse the large photo; too lazy to resize.



Alright ladies! I got a trim and I'm no longer hover at 11 mark. I'm back grazing slightly above 9. Not sure where that puts me but here's the updated pic!

http://i901.photobucket.com/albums/ac213/divachyk/B4andAfterresized.jpg


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 9, 2011)

divachyk your trim came out so NICE!  Love love your hair and those buns you create!


----------



## Lucia (Aug 18, 2011)

Updated in the TL thread and on my fotki 
links in my siggy.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Aug 18, 2011)

deleted post


----------



## bklynbornNbred (Aug 22, 2011)

Not officially joining just coming out of lurkdom since I have no pictures to share (I get too anal about it). After touch up this weekend I'm now at the upper level of BSL but per the usual by the time I'm ready to claim it I may very well hit MBL or be in the neighborhood by Dec, 31, 2011 @11:59pm EST. 

The good news is I'm finally comfortable claiming APL - LOL!


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello ladies!

I had plan on stretching for 6 months til december however my new growth at 7 weeks post is so thick. So I'm holding out til 12 weeks and hopefully I'll be MBL!  I'll be back to update next month.


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Aug 22, 2011)

Sooo...I was a bad girl, refused to trim and ended up having to CUT..its ok, though...im confident with my regimen and overrall health that I will make MBL at the end of the year..
Sent from my Sprint HTC Evo using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## rockstar (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi All! I rarely post in here, but I just came to check in because I'm finally MBL!!! I got my hair pressed today, and I made it.


----------



## dollface0023 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just took down my install and it looks like I'm finally MBL! Yay!


----------



## MrsHouston (Sep 7, 2011)

I finally made MBL!!! 

I flatironed all of my hair this past weekend to do a length check.  However, my ends are really thin due to some shedding issues.  My plan is to stop the shedding first, then over the next 6 to 7 months focus on trying to get another 4 inches in order to cut about 4 inches off.   So I probably won't be joining the WL challenge any time soon.


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 7, 2011)

dollface0023 congrats!  Wow! You are close to WL too. KUTGW


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 7, 2011)

MrsHouston congrats to you too!  I wouldn't cut just yet. Since it's shedding and not breaking give your hair time to catch up. I would do monthly dusting in the mean time but to me your hair looks great. So come on over to our whip length 2012 thread!


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm going to straighten my hair at the end of this month and then leave it alone till Dec. I hope I'm at BSL. I don't feel like I made much progress this summer


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Sep 8, 2011)

Arrghhh! I had a set back a few months ago so I am BSL...Maybe at the end of the year I will be at least finally past BSL....My siggy pic is the latest updated pic.....

I changed up a bit:

1. I still do BTR every other week, and that has helped. I haven't seen a big change in length, but less shedding has helped my thickness. 
2. I no longer co-wash. I currently twist 100% (no twist outs, and twists are 90% in updo)...
I now do a DC with Motions CPR Repair Creme mixed w/ Motions Conditioner and Argan Oil every 2 weeks, and clarify before a DC with a clarifying poo or ACV. I seal with CO and put HE LTR on my ends for protection...

3. Last Sept I got a BKT which I LOVED! But I used heat a couple more times after that and I think that contributed to my setback. But the BKT was great. I'd do it again but DH and I have decided to start a family soon....I haven't used heat since March 2011. 

4. In April 2011-July 2011- I wore Braids.. (8 weeks total)....Then went back to BTR and DC...

5. I am hoping to be MBL by Dec, and I will forgo my annual blow-out and press for my B-day this year and probably do a fully-enclosed weave for 6 weeks. If I like it I may do it again...I will definitely be ready for a reveal in Dec 2011! 

6. So I haven't had much length but my layers are growing out well, and my hair just looks bigger/thicker which I attribute to CO, BTR, and then being more dilgent about 8-10 week trims/dusting....
In the meantime I'll be PS styling like crazy....


----------



## DesignerCurls (Sep 13, 2011)

dollface0023 & MrsHouston Congrats ladies!  You both have gorgeous hair!

I will be straightening my hair at the end of the month.  I pray I am MBL or very close to it!


----------



## afrochique (Sep 13, 2011)

I am getting close to BSL. Either way, I am hanging in here until Dec. 31st!


----------



## Kamilla16 (Sep 21, 2011)

Just stopping by to say congrats!! MBL is my ultimate goal, hope to make it next year!!


----------



## wheezy807 (Sep 21, 2011)

Congratz to all the ladies who made MBL!!!!


----------



## eocceas (Oct 29, 2011)

Just wanted to give a quick update. I am doing the baggy/ghe for the mo. of November.
Pics are from Oct. 1

Sry photos keep attaching sideways


----------



## Lucia (Oct 29, 2011)

Just did some official updates length check
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=578373


----------



## keepithealthy (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey ladies you mind checking out my pic and letting me know if I made bsb. I was ambitiously hoping to be at least touching mbl by now but I don't think I am going to make it. Thanks.


----------



## ojemba (Oct 29, 2011)

keepithealthy said:


> Hey ladies you mind checking out my pic and letting me know if I made bsb. I was ambitiously hoping to be at least touching mbl by now but I don't think I am going to make it. Thanks.



keepithealthy yup!!! Definitely bsb, scraping bsl. Congrats..


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello all! Congrats to all who made MBL!  I've been scissor happy lately but at least I'm past BSL on my way to MBL. I should definitely make MBL by my December relaxer. My goal of WL will be pushed to next year along with HL!  Then I'll be done length chasing I hope.  HHG!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Janet' (Nov 1, 2011)

to all of the new MBL ladies!!!!


----------



## blksndrlla (Nov 5, 2011)

I actually think I will hit MBL by the end of the year. One day I was APL and looked up and i passed BSB. I might actually be MBL, but that would require me to take my hair out of this bun and check.

It is crazy because I have just been letting my hair be for the most part since April-ish. No regimen...at ALL! But it is progressing nicely. I am trying not to straighten it, but I probably will at least 2 more times this year...shrug.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi everyone! I was a strict lurker since 2010 but subscribed officially today! I joined this challenge (in my mind because I was only a lurker, LOL) I'm hoping to be MBL next month. Hopefully. We will see. I have been protective styling 100% since April 2011 @ BSB. As of Aug 2011 I was officially BSL. 

Here is a pic as of AUG 2011.


----------



## eocceas (Nov 13, 2011)

Just wanted to do a quick update and show my progress. As I mentioned in my last post I am doing the ghe for this whole mo. I'm basically keeping my hair covered with a wig. At this moment underneath my hair is twisted and I have leave-in and sealed with JBCO and Sublime sulphur mix. I rinse the leave-in out every 3-4 days  

The beginning of the week do a prepoo with conditioner, then I rinse and do a light protein conditioner, rinse and then do leave-in  fort the remainder of the week and start the process all over again the beginning of the week. 

I leave my hair out 1 or 2 days in between. I did this in the mo. of Oct. and grew 1" of hair. Here is the pic for Nov.1 length check and the wig. You can compare with my last post. btw in btwn I only finger comb and then retwist . I wash and detangle on the 1st of the mo.


----------



## blksndrlla (Nov 13, 2011)

My Blow Dried Hair...I am going to flat iron it, but I generally have it in Kim.K like curls... My shirt is my close to my waist...I think.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm glad you ladies are posting. I thought this thread had died.  I'm looking forward to reveals next month. Ladies your hair is looking fabulous and lush!

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## eocceas (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah we def need to keep it going this is our last stretch and I'm relying on the extra push and inspiration from everyone. We're in it together. I'm not the best when it comes to posting but I am looking and cheering on. I will post a length check on or around the 1st of the mo. til the BIG reveal. My goal is to hit 15 1/2" on my shirt. That would be an inch a mo. for me. Good luck ladies.yay:


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 14, 2011)

You look MBL to me already!!  

When is the reveal? Dec 31 or anytime in Dec?

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## Janet' (Nov 14, 2011)

Ohhh...So excited for all of you ladies!!!!! Each is a milestone...Once you hit mid-back--there's no stopping you!!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 14, 2011)

Janet' I truly feel that too! MBL is the starting point to WL!  

BUT where is everybody that joined this challenge? Next month will be here before you know it. Are we all still on track? Anyone surpassed MBL? 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 14, 2011)

loulou82 Where are yooouuu?  

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## eocceas (Nov 14, 2011)

December 31.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks! 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## blksndrlla (Nov 15, 2011)

Here is a length shot of my hair flat ironed... I passed my bra strap.... Sorry it's a web cam shot... I don't think I will hit MBL until February-ish.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 15, 2011)

blksndrlla but isn't being passed your bra strap MBL? I think it is per the charts. So Congrats on MBL!!!

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## DesignerCurls (Nov 15, 2011)

Congrats to all the ladies that made it to MBL already!  Everyone's hair looks gorgeous! 

eta: I will be posting my pic Dec 31/Jan 1 (because of another change I'm in)

Happy growing ladies!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 15, 2011)

blksndrlla said:


> Here is a length shot of my hair flat ironed... I passed my bra strap.... Sorry it's a web cam shot... I don't think I will hit MBL until February-ish.



Right blksndrlla You look like you are grazing MBL!!!!! You will be well on your way to WL by February!!!


----------



## blksndrlla (Nov 16, 2011)

Well, heck...it's a celebration!!!!!!  (I guess it's harder to see on yourself) Thanks, ladies!


----------



## lushlady (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm a little disappointed in my progress.  I can tell my hair has grown, but it is so uneven.  What is up with that "tail"?  Even if I do make it to MBL, it will be cut back.  

Congrats to all the ladies that are making progress!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 24, 2011)

misslaraj Do you wear sew ins a lot?

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 24, 2011)

2 weeks and I'm done with all 2011 challenges. I'm doing a final length check in 2 weeks & that'll be my 2011 ending pics for all challenges. I'm so ready for a relaxer.  I can't take it anymore.  

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## lushlady (Nov 27, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz. I don't wear many sew ins.  I had one this year in May that I wore for 6 1/2 weeks.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 27, 2011)

misslaraj oh ok. just curious because I remember my tail from my sew in days.    

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 28, 2011)

Next year I am no longer stretching to 16 weeks. Going to start relaxing at 12 weeks. My hair is too thick for that foolishness.   

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## ezina (Nov 28, 2011)

Totally failed this challenge, but I'm sure I'll reach MBL early next year. Before my trim last week, I was barely grazing MBL. Now I'm just at full BSL, which isn't bad considering that I started the year with APL.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 28, 2011)

Well as of Nov 2011 I claimed MBL 
Thanks ladies for all the support I'm going to keep on geeing to WL and beyond.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 29, 2011)

Congrats Lucia 

PICS! PICS! PICS! PICS!


----------



## Lucia (Dec 1, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Congrats Lucia
> 
> PICS! PICS! PICS! PICS!



thanks
pre_medicalrulz

theyre in my fotki and on the TL on and crakin thread


----------



## Aireen (Dec 1, 2011)

Well since it's December and I never really came into this thread consistently, I thought I'd post a final update. I'm pretty proud of myself, I had a slight mishap so my hair is a bit thinner but after looking at my progress pictures, it's nice to know that my hair is showing adequate growth. I'm ready to accept that I made my goals this year, even though it may not be to my full potential (as in not having V shaped hair) but I can still go on to my 2012 challenges feeling optimistic. Anyway, if you're interested, click here for my most recent update. Happy hair growing~


----------



## DesignerCurls (Dec 1, 2011)

I haven't post in awhile but I hope I made MBL.  I wont know for sure until my next length at the end of the month.

Congrats to everyone who has made it to MBL already!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 2, 2011)

uhmmmm any reveals???

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## LongCurlz (Dec 2, 2011)

well didnt make this challenge hopefully by next summer


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 2, 2011)

LongCurlz said:


> well didnt make this challenge hopefully by next summer





Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 3, 2011)

be back with my reveal this evening. I hope to be MBL or I'mma cut up LOL jk

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 4, 2011)

Here is my ending pic for this challenge. I'm going to just claim MBL and blame it on the charts.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 4, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Here is my ending pic for this challenge. I'm going to just claim MBL and blame it on the charts.


pre_medicalrulz
CLAIM IT! You made remarkable progress from Aug to now. Your hair is so healthy looking and thick!

CONGRATS!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 4, 2011)

Pompous Blue said:


> pre_medicalrulz
> CLAIM IT! You made remarkable progress from Aug to now. Your hair is so healthy looking and thick!
> 
> CONGRATS!



AWWW THANK YOU!!! I'm doing my happy dance now!!


----------



## LoveLiLi (Dec 6, 2011)

Haven't checked in for a while. My longest layers are mbl while the bulk of my hair is solidly at bsl.

I've been in this back and forth for months now. I get to this same point where I'm at this awkward stage where my mbl layers look out of place compared to my bsl layers and I trim it to look better. Of course, this slows my progress.

I'm going to go easy on the natural styles for now (leads to splits for me) and just deal with this awkward phase for the next few months until the rest of my hair catches up to my lower layers and I can claim full mbl.


----------



## candy626 (Dec 6, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> AWWW THANK YOU!!! I'm doing my happy dance now!!


 

Great work!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 6, 2011)

candy626
THANK YOU VERY MUCH! 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## eocceas (Dec 12, 2011)

I just wanted to post my last  update pic for the year bc I'm about to go under;-) I will be in a kinky curly weave for the next 2 mo. I will go ahead and claim mbl since I'm an inch passed my bra strap.

Dec. 1 length check


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 12, 2011)

Congrats eocceas you made it!  See you at WL & beyond!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 12, 2011)

eocceas CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!    

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## eocceas (Dec 12, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> @eocceas CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


 

Thnx hun congrats to you too.


----------



## eocceas (Dec 12, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> Congrats @eocceas you made it! See you at WL & beyond!


 

Oh yeah u know it! Gorgeous hair. I have deep layers too.


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 12, 2011)

eocceas said:


> Oh yeah u know it! Gorgeous hair. I have deep layers too.



Thanks lady!  How are you handling your layers?  Are you embracing them or yearning for a blunt cut?  I keep flip flopping on this one.


----------



## eocceas (Dec 14, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> Thanks lady! How are you handling your layers? Are you embracing them or yearning for a blunt cut? I keep flip flopping on this one.


 

I would prefer not to have layers if I had a choice but at the same time, I think you can do more with it...in terms of nice flowy body wave type curls. So I look at it as having the best of both worlds. Once I reach my goal lenth I will keep trimming until the layers eventually grow out.


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Dec 26, 2011)

End of the year update...I got a major trim back in August.. Here is my progress..


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 26, 2011)

^^^ congrats!!! see you in the WL 2012 challenge  

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## eocceas (Dec 31, 2011)

BUMP...More progress pics plse


----------



## cocosweet (Dec 31, 2011)

My hair a few days ago.


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm ending the year with my longest layer @ MBL!  My layers span from APL to MBL. here's my ending pic:







Congrats to everyone that made it!


----------



## divachyk (Dec 31, 2011)

My reveal


----------



## DesignerCurls (Dec 31, 2011)

CONGRATS! To all the ladies that made MBL this year!!!

I didn't quite make it but I am happy with my progress. My hair is cut in layers which I like (top layer at APL and bottom layer about 1" away from MBL)

Here's my length as of today:


----------



## CandyCurls (Jan 1, 2012)

...............................


----------



## ezina (Jan 23, 2012)

My before and after pic. The first one is from November 2010. The second one is from a couple of hours ago so that's roughly 14 months. I didn't make MBL but at least I'm a full BSL - my hair stretches further down past my bra if I were to pull it; most likely due to my new growth (I'm transitioning).

November 27, 2010 ~ relaxer touch up



January 22, 2012 ~ roller set (and blow out on roots) of 8 months post hair


----------

